# What style is this? The new CL Identification Thread



## JetSetGo!

Post pics and we'll help if we can!

Old thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...this-the-cl-identification-thread-414111.html


----------



## CallMeSteph

sorry dup post


----------



## Chanieish

Can someone ID this for me? I found it on instagram. It looks like pigalle follies but in 100mm. Im loving the shoe!!! Thanks bunches!


----------



## kjbags

Chanieish said:


> Can someone ID this for me? I found it on instagram. It looks like pigalle follies but in 100mm. Im loving the shoe!!! Thanks bunches!
> 
> View attachment 2612658



Yes, Pigalle Follies


----------



## Chanieish

kjbags said:


> Yes, Pigalle Follies



Thanks so much kjbags! So pigalle follies also comes in 100mm? So excited!


----------



## kjbags

Chanieish said:


> Thanks so much kjbags! So pigalle follies also comes in 100mm? So excited!



It does! I think Nordstrom will receive the version pictured there along with other colors


----------



## bprincezz

Could someone help to identify these? Which CL are these ?


----------



## kjbags

bprincezz said:


> Could someone help to identify these? Which CL are these ?



Ron Ron 100


----------



## Drunk Shopper

Hi Friends! Hoping this photo is clear enough that you can help me identify this style:


----------



## pjanicejm

saw a pair of stunning CL on a blog, please ID for me so i can start fishing for them thanks!


----------



## kjbags

Drunk Shopper said:


> Hi Friends! Hoping this photo is clear enough that you can help me identify this style:



Hard to tell for sure from this pic, but I think Lady Sling.


----------



## kjbags

pjanicejm said:


> saw a pair of stunning CL on a blog, please ID for me so i can start fishing for them thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2625153



Looks like Filo.


----------



## pjanicejm

kjbags said:


> Looks like Filo.






thanks for your quick response!!!!! the blogger emailed me this photo but she is not sure about the model name ut its a 100m one. 
I searched snakeskin but can't find it ;( do you have any clue? Thanks xxx really appreciate it!


----------



## pjanicejm

kjbags said:


> Looks like Filo.



can i get one more pair to ID? 
i am really not good at finding shoes model of CL...
too many and i have no clue... Thank you so much prettyy


----------



## pjanicejm

pjanicejm said:


> can i get one more pair to id?
> I am really not good at finding shoes model of cl...
> Too many and i have no clue... Thank you so much prettyy


----------



## nillacobain

pjanicejm said:


> View attachment 2625372
> 
> thanks for your quick response!!!!! the blogger emailed me this photo but she is not sure about the model name ut its a 100m one.
> I searched snakeskin but can't find it ;( do you have any clue? Thanks xxx really appreciate it!





pjanicejm said:


> View attachment 2625383



need to see more pics


----------



## pjanicejm

nillacobain said:


> need to see more pics







thanks pretty!
really appreciate your help


----------



## fashionfocus

These are really neat!  Black suede Mules, but I don't know the style name.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christiam-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Ebay item number:  131183467366


----------



## fashionfocus

Also these ones.  The title says Pigalle, but they are not pigalle, they are something else.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

ebay item number:  321406252546

TIA!


----------



## kjbags

pjanicejm said:


> View attachment 2626277
> 
> 
> thanks pretty!
> really appreciate your help



We need to see a straight on profile pic.


----------



## kjbags

fashionfocus said:


> These are really neat!  Black suede Mules, but I don't know the style name.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christiam-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Ebay item number:  131183467366



Roche Mule


----------



## kjbags

fashionfocus said:


> Also these ones.  The title says Pigalle, but they are not pigalle, they are something else.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ebay item number:  321406252546
> 
> TIA!



Insectika


----------



## honeybunch

Hi, are the actual Debouts that VB is wearing 100s or 120s? Thanks.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

honeybunch said:


> hi, are the actual debouts that vb is wearing 100s or 120s? Thanks.



100


----------



## honeybunch

CEC.LV4eva said:


> 100



Thank you!


----------



## Karo3440

What style is this:


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181418099213#rpdCntId


I haven't been able to figure it out my self!!


----------



## Acb2014

Anyone know what style and collection this shoe is from? Thanks!!


----------



## kjbags

Karo3440 said:


> What style is this:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181418099213#rpdCntId
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to figure it out my self!!



Lady Turner


----------



## kjbags

Acb2014 said:


> Anyone know what style and collection this shoe is from? Thanks!!



No Privé, not sure about the exact collection, but they are from 5+ years ago in this version.


----------



## gemini82

Does anyone know what these are?

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/christian-louboutin-shoes-/00/s/NjQwWDg1Mg==/z/3UMAAMXQuCdTfGF-/$_57.JPG







TIA!


----------



## kjbags

gemini82 said:


> Does anyone know what these are?
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/christian-louboutin-shoes-/00/s/NjQwWDg1Mg==/z/3UMAAMXQuCdTfGF-/$_57.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



Yoyo Sling 85


----------



## gemini82

Thank you!


----------



## fashionfocus

Anyone know what these are called?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231241793829&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

ebay item number:  231241793829


----------



## fashionfocus

I've seen these a lot, not sure the name:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

item number:  261475511766


----------



## sakura23

fashionfocus said:


> I've seen these a lot, not sure the name:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> item number:  261475511766



Scissor Girl


----------



## chloevanimpe

Please, can you help me to identify this famous bootie? I need to sell them under correct name... Thank you!


----------



## fashionfocus

chloevanimpe said:


> Please, can you help me to identify this famous bootie? I need to sell them under correct name... Thank you!



These are called Bang Bang!  Love them.


----------



## chloevanimpe

Thank you!


----------



## packa7x

Good morning everyone.  I'm new to the forums, and I only joined because I need some help!  I hope one of you can help!

Long story short, my former boss needed some help organizing and selling a lot of her high-end clothes and shoes.  I'm a 24 year old man and I'm not quite sure what ANY of this stuff is.  I've basically had a crash course on all of this stuff and I have been successful in finding most of the brands/names/etc.  One pair of Christian Louboutin's have evaded me though.  Can anyone provide any information on these shoes please?





Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Protegee3

Look what I found while trying get information to figure out the differences in some of the classic styles.

http://www.runningwithheels.com/index.php/2013/06/a-christian-louboutin-guide/


----------



## kjbags

packa7x said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'm new to the forums, and I only joined because I need some help!  I hope one of you can help!
> 
> Long story short, my former boss needed some help organizing and selling a lot of her high-end clothes and shoes.  I'm a 24 year old man and I'm not quite sure what ANY of this stuff is.  I've basically had a crash course on all of this stuff and I have been successful in finding most of the brands/names/etc.  One pair of Christian Louboutin's have evaded me though.  Can anyone provide any information on these shoes please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated



Style would be Beauté Strass, but more pics would be needed to determine authenticity.


----------



## packa7x

kjbags said:


> Style would be Beauté Strass, but more pics would be needed to determine authenticity.



Ah, thank you!  What angles of the shoes would you need to determine authenticity?


----------



## kjbags

packa7x said:


> Ah, thank you!  What angles of the shoes would you need to determine authenticity?



Check here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html


----------



## packa7x

kjbags said:


> Check here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html




Wow, thank you!  I will post the pictures on there.  

If I had some extra pairs, I'd send them your way!!


----------



## imaybeawhile

Hi Ladies, 

I've looked high and low for the style name of these metallic Louboutins. Could you please tell me the style name?

Much Thanks!


----------



## kaccoss

Hi ladies!
Can you tell me the style name please? 
Are these made of real crocodile or printed leather?
TIA!!


----------



## kjbags

kaccoss said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can you tell me the style name please?
> Are these made of real crocodile or printed leather?
> TIA!!



Looks like Pigalle 85.
It's real croc, CL doesn't use fake exotics.


----------



## PurseACold

Can anyone identify the style of this shoe?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MDM

PurseACold said:


> Can anyone identify the style of this shoe?  Thanks in advance!



Scissor Girl


----------



## PurseACold

MDM said:


> Scissor Girl


Thanks!  One more question.  Anyone know what style this is.  Thanks in advance again.


----------



## BirkinLover77

kaccoss said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can you tell me the style name please?
> Are these made of real crocodile or printed leather?
> TIA!!


Love these even though the heels are a bit low


----------



## kaccoss

kjbags said:


> Looks like Pigalle 85.
> It's real croc, CL doesn't use fake exotics.


Thank you!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

What style is this?


----------



## Kalos

PurseACold said:


> Thanks!  One more question.  Anyone know what style this is.  Thanks in advance again.




Illusion in Rose Matador


----------



## Stamgirl123

I love a pointy toe!


----------



## imaybeawhile

Hello All, 

I hope you wonderful ladies can help!

I've looked high and low for the style name of these metallic Louboutins. Can anyone tell me the style name?

Much Thanks!



View attachment 2649194


View attachment 2649195


----------



## fashionfocus

Not sure what these are called.  Anyone know?

Strappy Black Leather Pumps

261495867798

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Shoe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## anniethecat

fashionfocus said:


> Not sure what these are called.  Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> Strappy Black Leather Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 261495867798
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Shoe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Look like Privatita


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Which style (and a guess at heel height would be lovely) are these?
http://i.imgur.com/HJ9cpvO.jpg?1

Kind thanks!


----------



## kjbags

CleopatraSelene said:


> Which style (and a guess at heel height would be lovely) are these?
> http://i.imgur.com/HJ9cpvO.jpg?1
> 
> Kind thanks!



Simple 100


----------



## Atlantida_13

Hello ladies,


I´m sure I´m in the wrong thread, but I wonder if someone can help me, please. Once, incidentally, I came across a thread where all (or at least many) leather types and color used in CL´s were shown. I´ve spent the last 20 minutes searching but could find it. :help:
Thanks!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

kjbags said:


> Simple 100


Thanks so much!


----------



## littleshoes

Hello!
Please, anyone knows the style of these? Are they actually Louboutin's??!
Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191217703347?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## afman

Does anyone know what style these are!?

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/ATYAAOxyeZNTT9SP/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/-S0AAOxylpNTT9R~/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## nillacobain

littleshoes said:


> Hello!
> Please, anyone knows the style of these? Are they actually Louboutin's??!
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191217703347?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Probably a pair from the 90s.


----------



## fashionfocus

These look like pigalles but they have a an hourglass top.  Anyone know if these are pigalles?:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

ebay item number:  261507439008


----------



## AEGIS

fashionfocus said:


> These look like pigalles but they have a an hourglass top.  Anyone know if these are pigalles?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ebay item number:  261507439008




They're pigalles with a décolleté heel.


----------



## Dego

This is from the coming fall 14 collection, does anybody know what the model is called??


----------



## LolasCloset

Dego said:


> This is from the coming fall 14 collection, does anybody know what the model is called??


It's called Hot Chick


----------



## Dego

LolasCloset said:


> It's called Hot Chick




Thank you! I need them!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Can you help identify this style for me please

they are black suede, round toe. I have attached pictures

Thank you for reply's 

I posted it here by accident >>> *http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/help-identifying-this-style-please-874215.html*


----------



## PetitColibri

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Can you help identify this style for me please
> 
> they are black suede, round toe. I have attached pictures
> 
> Thank you for reply's
> 
> I posted it here by accident >>> *http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/help-identifying-this-style-please-874215.html*



these are Declic 140
HTH


----------



## **shoelover**

Hi Ladies, 

Expert eyes required what style are these? Thank you.


----------



## nillacobain

**shoelover** said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Expert eyes required what style are these? Thank you.



Looks like Lady Linch Zeppa


----------



## KatyaV

littleshoes said:


> Hello!
> Please, anyone knows the style of these? Are they actually Louboutin's??!
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191217703347?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


They must be very old, because the lining and everything is off.  Besides, when I zoom in the photo is all blurred.  I would strongly suggest you ask for clearer photos of the item, as the price is really too cheap.


----------



## KatyaV

**shoelover** said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Expert eyes required what style are these? Thank you.


This almost look like a Morphing but that one has a little hollow before the heel tap part so you get a glimpse of the red sole.


----------



## KatyaV

fashionfocus said:


> These look like pigalles but they have a an hourglass top.  Anyone know if these are pigalles?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ebay item number:  261507439008


Piou Piou


----------



## Charlaimee

Hi can someone please identify these for me and tell me if they are authentic. Thanks


----------



## Charlaimee

Charlaimee said:


> Hi can someone please identify these for me and tell me if they are authentic. Thanks




Another photo (sorry it won't let me add more than one to one post)


----------



## Charlaimee

Charlaimee said:


> Another photo (sorry it won't let me add more than one to one post)



Photo number 3


----------



## orachelo

Hello! Does anyone know the style name of this shoe? Also, do you think it's a 45mm or 70 mm heel?  Thank you!


----------



## Tassel Hassel

Anyone know when these were released? Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301238613497?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## marvalous

Anybody know the name of this CL? I tried it on yesterday but forgot the name. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Marva


----------



## CallMeSteph

Anyone know what style these are? Thanks!


----------



## scbear00

Hello!!

Wondering what the style name for these would be-- also, in what situations does CL apply a gray/silver lining like this?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kalos

scbear00 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Wondering what the style name for these would be-- also, in what situations does CL apply a gray/silver lining like this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




Rolando is the style name. Not sure about the grey lining though, perhaps the shoes were dyed & the lining got dyed too. Or they were the bridal versions which do have a pale blue insole, but they dyed the shoes were from white/ivory to pink.


----------



## PetitColibri

CallMeSteph said:


> Anyone know what style these are? Thanks!



neofilo


----------



## Tassel Hassel

Anyone know when abouts this style was released?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301245647384?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## PetitColibri

marvalous said:


> Anybody know the name of this CL? I tried it on yesterday but forgot the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689458
> 
> 
> Marva



these are Griffita


----------



## marvalous

PetitColibri said:


> these are Griffita




Thanks!!!


Marva B.


----------



## kjbags

Tassel Hassel said:


> Anyone know when abouts this style was released?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301245647384?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Probably around 2007/08. Just FYI the retail price stated by the seller is waaaay incorrect. The price listed on the box is in HKD, so you can do the math


----------



## jempa1112

Hi sorry if this is the wrong way to post but I have two CL's I would like help in identifying 

i.imgbox.com/Y5lEJ8IT.png

There appears to be a patch on the back of the shoe, above.

i.imgbox.com/wAam53Jz.png

I know these are pretty much a class ic pair of CL, I just can't distinguish which one 

Thanks!


----------



## fashionfocus

what are these called?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...01468?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c87f1565c


----------



## fashionfocus

fashionfocus said:


> what are these called?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...01468?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c87f1565c



I think they are called Chelseas.


----------



## fashionfocus

These look like Pigalle Plato, anyone know if that's it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWOON-IN-TH...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## deej87

Can someone ID this style please?


----------



## Luxury Vintage

Hi &#128587; I'm new at this forum and I have some question about old Louboutin models which I hope someone can answer &#128591;

1) Old models have the Vero Cuoio stamp and I would like to know in which year Louboutin baginnputting this stamp on the red sole and in which year he removed the stamp and changed the redsole stamp to the current one? 
2)Some old models don't have the word "Paris" on the inside of the shoe. I would like to know in which year the word "Paris" was added to the inside stamp in the shoe.
3) Louboutin had made some shoes in other countries. Did he change the stamp and has someone a picture of an authentic shoe with a stamp other than Italy? 
4 The font of the CL logo on the inside changed from thick and big to the resent thin version. Does someone know in which year this chaged? 
5)i've seen an older CL model with an orange touch to the red sole. Does someone know in which year this was produced? And when it changed to the lipstick red CL use now? 

I really hope someone can help&#128591;


----------



## zeusthegreatest

can someone please advise if this is balota or fernando? they are too big for me and i want to buy another pair, smaller, before selling it.  thank you in advance for your help and expertise!


----------



## PetitColibri

zeusthegreatest said:


> can someone please advise if this is balota or fernando? they are too big for me and i want to buy another pair, smaller, before selling it.  thank you in advance for your help and expertise!



these are balottas


----------



## PetitColibri

deej87 said:


> Can someone ID this style please?
> View attachment 2698937



these looks like very privé (the strass version sold in store is called "very riche")


----------



## denissem8

What season did the pigalle's 120mm come with the heel straps?


----------



## honu

It's been a while since I have purchased Louboutins  However, bestie found a pair and was wondering what the style was called?

TIA


----------



## Kalos

honu said:


> It's been a while since I have purchased Louboutins  However, bestie found a pair and was wondering what the style was called?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Im sorry to to be the bearer of bad news, but they don't look authentic to me. You may wish to post some pictures in the authentication thread.


----------



## honu

I had a feeling about this...thanks for letting me know, I will post in the authentication thread!


----------



## PetitColibri

Kalos said:


> Im sorry to to be the bearer of bad news, but they don't look authentic to me. You may wish to post some pictures in the authentication thread.





honu said:


> I had a feeling about this...thanks for letting me know, I will post in the authentication thread!



these are fake


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hi! I'm hoping you can help me identify these two pair of CL worn on the red carpet. They look similar to simples but I don't think they are?


----------



## sengsouline

Can someone tell me what these two are?


----------



## vaneng

Photo won't upload, here is the link: http://www.pinterest.com/pin/296745062917272452/

Hello to all here,

I need these! I can only find pictures of the fake ones which is quite annoying.

Please give me the full correct name so I can give that to a shopper to get them.

If anyone has them or knows somebody that has them, please let me know, I need to buy it.

Thank you


----------



## sakura23

sengsouline said:


> Can someone tell me what these two are?



The black are Rolando, and the glitter are You You.


----------



## sakura23

vaneng said:


> Photo won't upload, here is the link: http://www.pinterest.com/pin/296745062917272452/
> 
> Hello to all here,
> 
> I need these! I can only find pictures of the fake ones which is quite annoying.
> 
> Please give me the full correct name so I can give that to a shopper to get them.
> 
> If anyone has them or knows somebody that has them, please let me know, I need to buy it.
> 
> Thank you



The real ones are Pigalle 120 in potpourri (I believe). Not sure of the colourway though.


----------



## sakura23

photoshopgrl said:


> Hi! I'm hoping you can help me identify these two pair of CL worn on the red carpet. They look similar to simples but I don't think they are?



Not sure of the nude ones, but the black ones are most likely declic.


----------



## kjbags

vaneng said:


> Photo won't upload, here is the link: http://www.pinterest.com/pin/296745062917272452/
> 
> Hello to all here,
> 
> I need these! I can only find pictures of the fake ones which is quite annoying.
> 
> Please give me the full correct name so I can give that to a shopper to get them.
> 
> If anyone has them or knows somebody that has them, please let me know, I need to buy it.
> 
> Thank you






sakura23 said:


> The real ones are Pigalle 120 in potpourri (I believe). Not sure of the colourway though.



They are called Pigalili 120.


----------



## cptran89

What are these called? TIA


----------



## Kalos

cptran89 said:


> What are these called? TIA




Hot chick


----------



## cptran89

Kalos said:


> Hot chick



Thank you! Do you know where I can find them? I thought they were relatively new, but I don't see them on CL site or any of the major retailers.


----------



## Kalos

cptran89 said:


> Thank you! Do you know where I can find them? I thought they were relatively new, but I don't see them on CL site or any of the major retailers.




Sorry I don't know, but there's another thread someone else started about 130mm heels & they posted a picture of the Hot Chick style there. You might find more info there.


----------



## Melle53

Hello beautiful ladies! (and possibly lurking gentlemen?)

I can't believe how well you girls know the CL styles! You're like Louboutin encyclopedias  

Does anyone know what this style is and what the material is called? I can't find them anywhere!

Thank you


----------



## MDM

Melle53 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! (and possibly lurking gentlemen?)
> 
> I can't believe how well you girls know the CL styles! You're like Louboutin encyclopedias
> 
> Does anyone know what this style is and what the material is called? I can't find them anywhere!
> 
> Thank you



Style:  Miss Money Penny
Material:  Lizard


----------



## Natasha210

Hello 
Does anyone know what these shoes are called? 
They are on ebay at the moment but no name is listed 

Thank you
Natasha


----------



## Kalos

Natasha210 said:


> Hello
> Does anyone know what these shoes are called?
> They are on ebay at the moment but no name is listed
> 
> Thank you
> Natasha




Laponos. They'll be more information the the older size threads, but just a heads up...they run small.


----------



## Natasha210

Kalos said:


> Laponos. They'll be more information the the older size threads, but just a heads up...they run small.



Thank you so much


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

Does anyone know what these are called?


----------



## zeusthegreatest

would anyone pls advise what these called? thank you in advance!


----------



## Kalos

zeusthegreatest said:


> would anyone pls advise what these called? thank you in advance!




Duvette


----------



## zeusthegreatest

thank you kindly!


----------



## Kalos

Natasha210 said:


> Thank you so much







zeusthegreatest said:


> thank you kindly!




You're welcome


----------



## zeusthegreatest

sorry posted in wrong thread


----------



## Sue89

Hi! Can someone help me to identify these?
Thank you!


----------



## PurseACold

Can anyone ID this sandal?  Thanks!


----------



## fitch1610

Does anyone know the name of this Louboutin boot or when it will be out?  It is the one that comes right above the knee.  It comes in black leather and pink suede.  It was off the beach bunny runway last month.  I was hoping it would be out in the fall winter collection but I cant find it.  Here are some more pics of them and some pics of the back.  



http://www.talkingwithtami.com/best-looks-beach-bunny-featuring-the-blonds


----------



## zeusthegreatest

would someone kindly advise if this is a simple pump or something else? i want to buy it for strassing.


----------



## Kalos

zeusthegreatest said:


> would someone kindly advise if this is a simple pump or something else? i want to buy it for strassing.




The toe looks more almond shape so I think it's the decolzep, which is the décolleté 868 with a small platform.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Kalos said:


> The toe looks more almond shape so I think it's the decolzep, which is the décolleté 868 with a small platform.


thank u! thats what JetSetGo! kindly advised too when authenticating them!  i do hope i can walk in them....  thanks a lot!


----------



## nillacobain

zeusthegreatest said:


> thank u! thats what JetSetGo! kindly advised too when authenticating them!  i do hope i can walk in them....  thanks a lot!



Yup - Decollete 868 Zeppa aka Decolzeps. Pretty hard to find in fucsia satin.


----------



## Sue89

fitch1610 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Louboutin boot or when it will be out?  It is the one that comes right above the knee.  It comes in black leather and pink suede.  It was off the beach bunny runway last month.  I was hoping it would be out in the fall winter collection but I cant find it.  Here are some more pics of them and some pics of the back.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.talkingwithtami.com/best-looks-beach-bunny-featuring-the-blonds



Found this picture and they really look like the Armurabotta but never saw them in Pink suede, could they be made for the show?


----------



## quinna

Hello, I was wondering if you might be able to tell me what style these sandals are? Thanks so much!


----------



## Chalchie

Hello ladies, this isn't a shoe, but I really think it's one of the cutest wallet / clutches I've ever seen! It has the distinct red sole of Louboutin as decoration. 

I recently saw this at a store display, but the store doesn't actually carry it.... =( Then I looked at all major department stores / the Louboutin site but couldn't find a clue. Does anyone know what this is? Or is it maybe a super exclusive custom made style that I won't be able to lay my hands on?


----------



## zeusthegreatest

would anyone know if this Christian Louboutin Flat espadrilles with tie have a style name?


----------



## Kalos

zeusthegreatest said:


> would anyone know if this Christian Louboutin Flat espadrilles with tie have a style name?




The style looks like 'Hola Chica', but not sure if this colour combination has a different name.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

would anyone know what this shoe was called? it was listed as vintage CL.. the sparkles r amazing!!! the color is a little deeper than in photo..and appears to be silk or satin....


----------



## SeeingRed

Could anyone identify these loafers?  I would like to know how they are sized. I wear a 40.5 Marcia Balla (size 41 was too large).  Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## louboutinlove09

see post below


----------



## louboutinlove09

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...dQV0nrP2CySsVCJJhQdl4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Could any one please identify the style of these? Thank you!!


----------



## herophelia

Can someone tell me what style name this is?

images.plurk.com/704UIvV6OOGNYWPAn2yfbu.jpg
images.plurk.com/6zDYvFw3VHIasY42KMddgX.jpg
images.plurk.com/7ChmYwCxnrN5GuUjREFAxF.jpg
images.plurk.com/1OjsTzjhDo7rC4GtAc5inM.jpg
images.plurk.com/2xxm7iAtWJ4BlBb9AbT29e.jpg
images.plurk.com/1wY3HP2iHxg8aq9A4nbHMU.jpg


----------



## newuser2014

Hey  Anyone knows the style for the booties? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shopkins725

Can someone identify these for me? Thanks

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w2do9i3xmgh8u03/Photo Jul 21, 6 52 41 PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sbaip7jeezjmhbw/Photo Jul 21, 6 53 24 PM.jpg?dl=0

I think its Miss Tack 85?


----------



## jo_see

Hi,
I am a complete newbie to CL and this forum - please let me know if I should be posting to a different thread.
I have a query about the names of the styles.  I have just purchased my first pair of CL from the Sydney boutique.  They are Pigalle Follies 100 glitter/mini fishnet in poudre/black.
I have found them on the US website - but only in pink.  I have also found them on the HK website - but they are called So Kate in the 120mm.  
Just seeking some clarification about the styles and variation across the sites.  Can anyone explain this for me??


----------



## zeusthegreatest

this particular thread is to identify a particular style when u dont know the name. 
Pigalle Follies 100 come in diff colors and availability is different per country/store/online etc, it changes quite often (online and stores as well).  So Kate is a diff shoe with a diff heel (120cm vs 100), may look similar, but the cut is diff. u can search this forum to see the differences between 2 styles.


----------



## nillacobain

jo_see said:


> Hi,
> I am a complete newbie to CL and this forum - please let me know if I should be posting to a different thread.
> I have a query about the names of the styles.  I have just purchased my first pair of CL from the Sydney boutique.  They are Pigalle Follies 100 glitter/mini fishnet in poudre/black.
> I have found them on the US website - but only in pink.  I have also found them on the HK website - but they are called So Kate in the 120mm.
> Just seeking some clarification about the styles and variation across the sites.  Can anyone explain this for me??



First, So Kates and Pigalle Follies are two different styles.
Also, the same style can come in diff heel heights/colors/material combos - not every store has everything, it depends on what they order (also there are stores/boutiques exclusives).


----------



## Amsterdam

Hi ladies,

I just bought two pairs of CL heels from Yoox.com
Could anyone identify them? TIA!


----------



## Kalos

Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought two pairs of CL heels from Yoox.com
> 
> Could anyone identify them? TIA!




The nude pointed pair look like decollete 554 & the leopard print look like Fifi.


----------



## Amsterdam

That's what I thought too, thank you for your reply, Kalos!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

would anyone be able to ID this bag for me? thanks in advance for your time and expertise!


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi can anyone tell me what the name of this flat is? I can't find them online anywhere. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kalos

PursePrincess24 said:


> View attachment 2783320
> 
> 
> Hi can anyone tell me what the name of this flat is? I can't find them online anywhere. Thanks in advance!




Paulina flat


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

I bought these in a consignment shop in Manhattan yesterday, and they look like some type of Prive.  However, I noticed that all of the Prives have a thicker heel.  This is obviously an older model though (see picture of bottom).  I take it the older ones are flatter too?  I was almost wondering if they weren't authentic, but then everything else seemed on point.  

Can anyone help me identify these?

Thanks again for all of your help.  It's always appreciated.


----------



## Kalos

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought these in a consignment shop in Manhattan yesterday, and they look like some type of Prive.  However, I noticed that all of the Prives have a thicker heel.  This is obviously an older model though (see picture of bottom).  I take it the older ones are flatter too?  I was almost wondering if they weren't authentic, but then everything else seemed on point.
> 
> Can anyone help me identify these?
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help.  It's always appreciated.




I think these are yoyo slings, prives tend to have a slightly bigger platform.


----------



## nillacobain

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought these in a consignment shop in Manhattan yesterday, and they look like some type of Prive.  However, I noticed that all of the Prives have a thicker heel.  This is obviously an older model though (see picture of bottom).  I take it the older ones are flatter too?  I was almost wondering if they weren't authentic, but then everything else seemed on point.
> 
> Can anyone help me identify these?
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help.  It's always appreciated.



yoyo sling


----------



## Parisiangirl

nillacobain said:


> yoyo sling


Thank you so much.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

zeusthegreatest said:


> would anyone be able to ID this bag for me? thanks in advance for your time and expertise!



i found it - Cecilia  Hobo


----------



## megt10

Hi ladies could you please tell me the name of these shoes. They are from like 4 years ago and only offered in Europe I believe. I just can't remember the style name and my pictures on the box don't show it.


----------



## nillacobain

megt10 said:


> Hi ladies could you please tell me the name of these shoes. They are from like 4 years ago and only offered in Europe I believe. I just can't remember the style name and my pictures on the box don't show it.



Lady Page.


----------



## megt10

nillacobain said:


> Lady Page.



Thank you!


----------



## lilsnowy

Hello, I have been looking all over the internet and can't find the name of these two shoes:



Thanks!


----------



## lilsnowy

Does anyone know what style this shoe is (suede)? It looks a lot like yoyo but I have never seen one with a ribbon/bow accent so it is either fairly old or a fake 


thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

lilsnowy said:


> Hello, I have been looking all over the internet and can't find the name of these two shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Cataribbon and Unvolier zeppa IIRC


----------



## nillacobain

lilsnowy said:


> Does anyone know what style this shoe is (suede)? It looks a lot like yoyo but I have never seen one with a ribbon/bow accent so it is either fairly old or a fake
> 
> 
> thanks!



Caroline


----------



## Nolia

Style ID please? Looks like a custom job for LaLa Anthony.  Bianca last?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lala-Anthon...33510?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27ef8594a6


----------



## Enigma78

Can anyone help ID this please? new simple maybe? 
Thanks


----------



## kjbags

Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2800491
> 
> 
> Can anyone help ID this please? new simple maybe?
> Thanks




Neofilo


----------



## Enigma78

kjbags said:


> Neofilo



Thanks


----------



## RNYC

Can someone help me please? Are those So Kate in black satin?


----------



## Enigma78

Can anyone help ID this please.


----------



## adoglife

Can someone help me please identify this style?
Heel is patent, while the res of the shoe is a fabric similar to cotton gos-grain.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## kjbags

RNYC said:


> Can someone help me please? Are those So Kate in black satin?




Looks like Décolleté 554 IMO


----------



## kjbags

adoglife said:


> Can someone help me please identify this style?
> 
> Heel is patent, while the res of the shoe is a fabric similar to cotton gos-grain.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance!




Gabine


----------



## RNYC

kjbags said:


> Looks like Décolleté 554 IMO


Thank you kjbags!


----------



## Stephanie***

Hey ladies!


This is an very old style. I remember Miranda Kerr was wearing the same once.... What was the style again?


----------



## Kalos

Stephanie*** said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> This is an very old style. I remember Miranda Kerr was wearing the same once.... What was the style again?




Miss Fortune


----------



## Tuscansoul

Hi,
I thought at first this is a "Simple" pump, but I have a pair of Simples and the toe box of this shoe is shaped a bit different. The shoe is also slightly longer and wider than my Simples in the same size (41.5). The heel is 4 1/4 inch tall.
Could this be "Fifi"?
Thank you!


----------



## Jess95

woow love them


----------



## kjbags

Tuscansoul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought at first this is a "Simple" pump, but I have a pair of Simples and the toe box of this shoe is shaped a bit different. The shoe is also slightly longer and wider than my Simples in the same size (41.5). The heel is 4 1/4 inch tall.
> 
> Could this be "Fifi"?
> 
> Thank you!




They are Simples. It's an older pair, the shape of this style has been changed slightly over the years.


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies,

can you help me identify these?
They are black satin (or silk?) sling backs with open toe but no platform...

Thank you 

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3809/u4tgtful_jpg.htm


----------



## hlm123

Hi! Does anyone know what these are called? Thanks so much!


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID these please
Thanks


----------



## Kalos

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help ID these please
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816291
> View attachment 2816292




The black pair are Rolandos. The silver pair look like Simples.


----------



## candito

Hi, may anyone advise what model is this? 
https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1139474577?r=1405264304

Thanks.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

candito said:


> Hi, may anyone advise what model is this?
> 
> https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1139474577?r=1405264304
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Need a side view, they could be Decolette 100 or So Kate's 120


----------



## Nolia

Anyone know the name of this wedge?


----------



## kjbags

Nolia said:


> Anyone know the name of this wedge?




Bilbao


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

I bought these recently and was wondering if they are Iowa Zeppas or Alta Iowas because they both look similar, although I think Altas might be narrower.

TIA


----------



## rdgldy

Going with iowa zeppa here, believe the alta iowa has the covered platform.


----------



## Huntmeeko

Can someone help me identify these?


----------



## MDM

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought these recently and was wondering if they are Iowa Zeppas or Alta Iowas because they both look similar, although I think Altas might be narrower.
> 
> TIA





rdgldy said:


> Going with iowa zeppa here, believe the alta iowa has the covered platform.



You're right, Iowa Zeppa.


----------



## Parisiangirl

MDM said:


> You're right, Iowa Zeppa.


Thank you!  I love these shoes.  I just hope they are comfortable...


----------



## Huntmeeko

Hi!  I purchased these authentic suede Louboutins from EBay and was wondering if anyone could help me identify the style.  The listing says they're simple pumps but they're not round toed.  Thanks!! 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/171560809970?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Murdamama

Can anyone tell me which shoe this is? This is the only angle I have.


----------



## Kalos

Murdamama said:


> Can anyone tell me which shoe this is? This is the only angle I have.
> 
> View attachment 2830942




Most probably Bianca 140mm


----------



## ILoveC

I don't have a picture,  The pumps with a almost rectangle toe.  It think its from 2013


----------



## nillacobain

ILoveC said:


> I don't have a picture,  The pumps with a almost rectangle toe.  It think its from 2013



Particule?


----------



## ILoveC

Ok. Found a picture. What style is this?


----------



## ILoveC

Anyone?


----------



## nillacobain

ILoveC said:


> Ok. Found a picture. What style is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833723



pics not showing,
I replied you above anyway

ETA: I can see the pic now but can you post a profile pic?


----------



## ILoveC

It is the particule?


----------



## DeMiau

ILoveC said:


> Ok. Found a picture. What style is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833723


I think this is the "bat pump".


----------



## ILoveC

Yes !  Thank you


----------



## Marmarides

Hello Ladies 

Can anybody help me identify how these are called?

Thank you


----------



## Yragael

Hello,
Can someone help me identify these? (name, kind of leather, year)

> heels: 85

Thanks!


----------



## Murdamama

Hey does anyone know what style this is?? &#128525;


----------



## Kalos

Murdamama said:


> Hey does anyone know what style this is?? &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841330




Madame butterfly booties


----------



## Murdamama

Kalos said:


> Madame butterfly booties




Thank you, daaahling!!


----------



## PurseACold

Does anyone know which style this is? Thanks!!


----------



## Kalos

PurseACold said:


> Does anyone know which style this is? Thanks!!




Gorgone


----------



## PurseACold

Kalos said:


> Gorgone


Thanks so much! I knew I'd seen it before, but I couldn't remember the name and searching for it was proving maddening ullhair:


----------



## itsmeL007

Hello!! I got these pre-loved CL's  for my wedding strass project shoes can someone tell me what they are please and thank you! ! Happy Holidays!!

~L


----------



## Kalos

itsmeL007 said:


> Hello!! I got these pre-loved CL's  for my wedding strass project shoes can someone tell me what they are please and thank you! ! Happy Holidays!!
> 
> ~L




I think it's the décollete 868, which has a 100mm heel. It's difficult to tell from the angle. Is the toe tapered slightly? If so, then it's the decollete, if it's rounded then it's probably the Simple.


----------



## itsmeL007

Kalos said:


> I think it's the décollete 868, which has a 100mm heel. It's difficult to tell from the angle. Is the toe tapered slightly? If so, then it's the decollete, if it's rounded then it's probably the Simple.



Thank you!!
....here is a better pic sorry!!


----------



## timinic

Which style are these?  I'm trying to figure out my size, but don't know the style to run a search.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeMiau

Helmour


----------



## timinic

DeMiau said:


> Helmour


----------



## itsmeL007

Happy New Year everyone!! 

Does anyone know what these lovely shoes are called?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Amsterdam

Hi,

Any idea what the model is?
I bought them on Ebay and I'm hoping they are the (old cut) Pigalle, but I'm not sure...Thanks!


----------



## Millipede

itsmeL007 said:


> Thank you!!
> ....here is a better pic sorry!!



Hi I don't know this style, it's looks like a cross between Elisa and a simple pump. Sorry couldn't be more help


----------



## itsmeL007

Millipede said:


> Hi I don't know this style, it's looks like a cross between Elisa and a simple pump. Sorry couldn't be more help



The almond color shoe is a simple 100 ....the teal color shoe is the one I am confused on now....lol!!


----------



## BunnieLuvr

lilsnowy said:


> Hello, I have been looking all over the internet and can't find the name of these two shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!





nillacobain said:


> Cataribbon and Unvolier zeppa IIRC



The espadrille is Tiburon. I have two pairs of these, both found at thrift shops. My black ones, I kid you not, I found at Goodwill for $6!

The cataribbon has a bigger heel, platform, and no bow.


----------



## sakura23

Amsterdam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea what the model is?
> I bought them on Ebay and I'm hoping they are the (old cut) Pigalle, but I'm not sure...Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2849999
> View attachment 2850000
> View attachment 2850001
> View attachment 2850002



Yes they are the old cut Pigalle 120.


----------



## sakura23

itsmeL007 said:


> Thank you!!
> ....here is a better pic sorry!!



100% Decollette 868


----------



## itsmeL007

sakura23 said:


> 100% Decollette 868



THANK YOU!! 

.....the teal pair any idea on those?


----------



## Amsterdam

sakura23 said:


> Yes they are the old cut Pigalle 120.




Thank you so much, I'm very happy to hear that my guess was right!


----------



## authenticplease

Not big lips......anyone know the style name?


----------



## Kalos

authenticplease said:


> Not big lips......anyone know the style name?
> 
> View attachment 2854160
> View attachment 2854161




3 Fibbia


----------



## authenticplease

Kalos said:


> 3 Fibbia



Many thanks!


----------



## BunnieLuvr

I searched the forums and have seen this has been asked before, but I never saw an answer. Sorry for the repeat question. The dog-poop Loub's that Carrie Bradshaw wears in Paris  the last episode of SATC - anyone know the style?


----------



## for3v3rz

Anyone know what kind of last this style is? It has an almond toe shape on a small covered platform.


----------



## Kalos

for3v3rz said:


> Anyone know what kind of last this style is? It has an almond toe shape on a small covered platform.
> 
> View attachment 2857306




The shoe shape is definitely Rolando, I can't remember if with the zipper it's got a different name or whether it was just called Rolando Zip.


----------



## ytro_na_more

Kalos said:


> The shoe shape is definitely Rolando, I can't remember if with the zipper it's got a different name or whether it was just called Rolando Zip.





for3v3rz said:


> Anyone know what kind of last this style is? It has an almond toe shape on a small covered platform.
> 
> View attachment 2857306



Rolando Back Zip, I think they are called.


----------



## ytro_na_more

hlm123 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what these are called? Thanks so much!



They look like ******* to me.


----------



## LoubieLuvr

I found this photo on Pinterest and I'm in love with these black sandals. At first, I thought Gwynitta. But they seem to have a higher heel and an open back. Please help me ladies.


----------



## jessicarabbit83

Hey guys! 

This was a sweet eBay find... But what the heck are they? Red greasepaint with a pink grease toe and heel.... I'm in love!


----------



## Kalos

jessicarabbit83 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> This was a sweet eBay find... But what the heck are they? Red greasepaint with a pink grease toe and heel.... I'm in love!




What a great pair, perfect for Valentine's Day. They remind me of a style called Architek, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Tuscansoul

Yragael said:


> Hello,
> Can someone help me identify these? (name, kind of leather, year)
> 
> > heels: 85
> 
> Thanks!



I believe it is a Simple Pump and the leather is "Calf Graine". Not 100% sure, though. Anybody else have an idea?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jessicarabbit83 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> This was a sweet eBay find... But what the heck are they? Red greasepaint with a pink grease toe and heel.... I'm in love!



My guess is Architek too


----------



## abbycakes

agirlastyle.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/A-Girl-A-Style-_-Back-in-Class-7.jpg

Absolutely love these, could anyone tell me the name of the style? Thank you in advance!


----------



## PurseACold

abbycakes said:


> agirlastyle.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/A-Girl-A-Style-_-Back-in-Class-7.jpg
> 
> Absolutely love these, could anyone tell me the name of the style? Thank you in advance!


That's the Love Me 120mm.


----------



## Stacy31

Hello! Can someone please identify the year/name of these CLs? Thank you!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOB-Christ...73226?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cecc0738a


----------



## LoubieLuvr

Can anyone help me ID these? They look like Gwynitta at first glance but the back is open on these sandals so it's throwing me off. Please help me.


----------



## Kalos

LoubieLuvr said:


> Can anyone help me ID these? They look like Gwynitta at first glance but the back is open on these sandals so it's throwing me off. Please help me.




Are they definitely louboutins? Or possibly a different brand? What's making me ask that is the underside of the heel is black, whereas all louboutins I've seen (except where the heel is metal) the red undersole extends to the heel. It's just a suggestion, I may be wrong.


----------



## Goobybooby

I've been dying to find out which louboutins these are! I'm pretty sure they're not Bianca's due to the lack of the slope on the platform. Maybe they're new simples? Can someone help me, please?


----------



## Goobybooby

Here's another picture of them! Sorry for posting twice. I totally missed this.


----------



## kjbags

Goobybooby said:


> I've been dying to find out which louboutins these are! I'm pretty sure they're not Bianca's due to the lack of the slope on the platform. Maybe they're new simples? Can someone help me, please?




Alti Pump


----------



## Goobybooby

kjbags said:


> Alti Pump



I've been trying to buy them, but no luck! Seems like everyone is sold out.


----------



## Kalos

LoubieLuvr said:


> Can anyone help me ID these? They look like Gwynitta at first glance but the back is open on these sandals so it's throwing me off. Please help me.




This is obviously not the same shoe, but similar...


----------



## fashionfocus

anyone know what these are?  

251806943066


----------



## DeMiau

Kalos said:


> This is obviously not the same shoe, but similar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875891



.


----------



## Stacy31

Can someone please help me identify these shoes? Or direct me to where I should post these? They are beige and python sandals. I am trying to find the name and season. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fashionadikt

Hi! Can anyone tell me what style these are?  
Thanks! :tispy:


----------



## pennylucy

Hi there,

Does anyone know what the style and colour name of these shoes are? And importantly, are they still available?

Thanks!


----------



## Kalos

pennylucy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the style and colour name of these shoes are? And importantly, are they still available?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




The style looks like Ron Ron, no idea about the colour or if they're still available though.


----------



## sakura23

pennylucy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know what the style and colour name of these shoes are? And importantly, are they still available?
> 
> Thanks!



Not Ron Ron like the above poster suggested, these are Declic (100mm likely). Not available anymore.


----------



## feferity

nevermind!


----------



## shes_dramatic

Would someone please tell me the name of these beauties. Thanks!!


----------



## kjbags

shes_dramatic said:


> Would someone please tell me the name of these beauties. Thanks!!




Pigalle Spikes 120


----------



## shes_dramatic

Thank you!


----------



## Luna_Prima

Hi there Louboutin lovers! I have bought this on ebay and have no clue what the style is. Could anyone help please??? &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## sakura23

Luna_Prima said:


> Hi there Louboutin lovers! I have bought this on ebay and have no clue what the style is. Could anyone help please??? &#9786;&#65039;



These are Pin Ups, you're so lucky they're such a great find!


----------



## fashionfocus

pennylucy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know what the style and colour name of these shoes are? And importantly, are they still available?
> 
> Thanks!



These are declic not ron ron


----------



## fashionfocus

Anyone know what these are called?


----------



## fashionfocus

These are supposed to be Bruges style I think, but the back of the shoe looks weird.  I don't know if it's supposed to be so slanted in.  Sole stamp also looks funny, even though it is damaged.  Thank you in advance.

Christian Louboutin Black Suede Pumps 37.5

item number:  121571828675

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

seller:  yankees713622012


----------



## deej87

Can someone ID these for me? I was just at a wedding and I loved this girls shoes 
They looked like Bianca because of the big platform but the heel was low!! I loved them. Sorry that the pics aren't great- please help!! 
Thanks!!


----------



## kjbags

fashionfocus said:


> Anyone know what these are called?




Moro


----------



## kjbags

deej87 said:


> Can someone ID these for me? I was just at a wedding and I loved this girls shoes
> They looked like Bianca because of the big platform but the heel was low!! I loved them. Sorry that the pics aren't great- please help!!
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912252
> View attachment 2912253




It's impossible to tell from this angle, but Biancas also come in 120mm, so maybe that's what they were.


----------



## livefire

Hi All,

There are a pair of CL over the knee boots I am looking for and trying to identify.  I don't believe that they are current season, and could have been a (fall/winter) season or two ago.  In my effort of at least trying to identify them and portray what they look like, the best I could find (non-CL style) were these black leather over the knee boots.

The pair that I am looking for looks very close to this pair shown.  The leather is all one complete piece, so there is no splitting in the back and come up just slightly over the knee (not as a full thigh high), they are pull on and have a bit of a slouch to them. The heel height may be roughly around 3 1/2" inches tall (less than the 100 mm height).

Does anyone happen to have a pair of CL OTK boots or know what they are?  Would like to try to find these somewhere through Boutique, etc as they appear to be a very classic style.  Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## tsuzikew

HI ladies! Quite new to Louboutin world.. 
Can you identify the following models? 












Pretty sure the last ones are Very Prive, but help with the first two would be wonderful! 

Merci!


----------



## kjbags

tsuzikew said:


> HI ladies! Quite new to Louboutin world..
> 
> Can you identify the following models?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the last ones are Very Prive, but help with the first two would be wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Merci!




#1 Kasha
#2 fake
#3 Gabin


----------



## tsuzikew

kjbags said:


> #1 Kasha
> #2 fake
> #3 Gabin


Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## DariaD

Dear ladies,

Would really appreciate your help identifying these beauties.
I think those are from older styles, but googling didn't help.


----------



## kjbags

DariaD said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate your help identifying these beauties.
> 
> I think those are from older styles, but googling didn't help.




Moustique


----------



## DariaD

kjbags said:


> Moustique



Thank you so much!


----------



## heartoflove

What style are these cork wedges? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




TIA!


----------



## Nymf

Ladies what style are these shoes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fashion_victim9

please help! what style are these?


----------



## fashion_victim9

and also what style are these 2?
thank you!!


----------



## Kalos

fashion_victim9 said:


> and also what style are these 2?
> 
> thank you!!




The silver pumps are Rolando, I'm not good with boots though, sorry.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Kalos said:


> The silver pumps are Rolando, I'm not good with boots though, sorry.



thanks a lot!


----------



## fashion_victim9

is it So Kate or not?)


----------



## PurseACold

fashion_victim9 said:


> is it So Kate or not?)


No, definitely not So Kate, which has a thinner, straighter heel. These look like Batignolles to me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

PurseACold said:


> No, definitely not So Kate, which has a thinner, straighter heel. These look like Batignolles to me.



thanks)


----------



## nillacobain

fashion_victim9 said:


> is it So Kate or not?)



These are the old Pigalle with curved heel.


----------



## ilovejae

hi is this python rolando?  i tried to search for this style but didnt find the same color online.
Thanks a lot!

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-pumps-995632


----------



## nillacobain

ilovejae said:


> hi is this python rolando?  i tried to search for this style but didnt find the same color online.
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-pumps-995632



Yes Rolando, from a few years ago - there were aqua, yellow and this pink (all pastels).


----------



## brakefashion

nillacobain said:


> Yes Rolando, from a few years ago - there were aqua, yellow and this pink (all pastels).


 

I second this.  I have the Pink ones....from 2009ish.


----------



## fashion_victim9

help me with these 2 please


----------



## cutecurls

Anyone know what style these are?






Purchased them in 2001.
Thanks!


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> help me with these 2 please



really need your help! anyone?) please


----------



## Kalos

fashion_victim9 said:


> really need your help! anyone?) please




The gold pair look like very prives.


----------



## Kalos

fashion_victim9 said:


> really need your help! anyone?) please




I don't know the name of the style of the snakeskin pair, but the material is hardwick watersnake.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Kalos said:


> The gold pair look like very prives.



thank you!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Kalos said:


> I don't know the name of the style of the snakeskin pair, but the material is hardwick watersnake.



thanks)
I keep googling this style for 3 days)
it became my obsession))


----------



## kjbags

fashion_victim9 said:


> really need your help! anyone?) please




First pair is Lady Sling


----------



## fashion_victim9

kjbags said:


> First pair is Lady Sling



thank you soooo much!!!!!!!


----------



## ad.astra

Could use your help lovely ladies. I'm frantically searching to find out what these are (and hoping like hell they're legit). Anybody know? Also, the name of that fabric would be great too.


----------



## ad.astra

I answered my own question! Melita in Panama Straw!


----------



## Betsy2712

Hello

I have passed my course so my treat is to buy myself some CL's! 

Really love the idea of simple.

But have seen these on ebay:  Not looking to purchase off there but I love the shape - So gorgeous

Are these CL simples?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aa59e66c7

Thanks


----------



## sakura23

Betsy2712 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have passed my course so my treat is to buy myself some CL's!
> 
> Really love the idea of simple.
> 
> But have seen these on ebay:  Not looking to purchase off there but I love the shape - So gorgeous
> 
> Are these CL simples?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aa59e66c7
> 
> Thanks



Identify posts should be posted in the identify thread sticky.

But no not simples, these are Decollete 868s


----------



## etoile_30

Hi ladies,

Hoping someone with more knowledge of the brand than me can identify these for me?

They have the side profile of Ron Rons I believe? But I am so new to the brand I can't be sure?

Thanks in advance for all your expertise.


----------



## Tuscansoul

sakura23 said:


> Identify posts should be posted in the identify thread sticky.
> 
> But no not simples, these are Decollete 868s


Isn't this the identification thread?
If not, what other thread are you referring to?
Thanks.


----------



## Dego

etoile_30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hoping someone with more knowledge of the brand than me can identify these for me?
> 
> They have the side profile of Ron Rons I believe? But I am so new to the brand I can't be sure?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your expertise.



Looks like the Feticha pumps to me.


----------



## Dego

Can anyone ID this style?


----------



## etoile_30

Dego said:


> Looks like the Feticha pumps to me.




Thank you! It does, a style completely new to me!


----------



## fashion_victim9

What style is this?)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kalos

fashion_victim9 said:


> What style is this?)
> Thanks for your help!




Piou piou


----------



## fashion_victim9

Kalos said:


> Piou piou



thank you!


----------



## skislope15

Anyone know what the 150mm pump with the closed toe is called? Thanks


----------



## fashion_victim9

Please help me with this style... I don't remember and didn't keep the box, and my buyer wants to know) thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121609466443?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## rdgldy

skislope15 said:


> Anyone know what the 150mm pump with the closed toe is called? Thanks




alti?


----------



## skislope15

rdgldy said:


> alti?




I thought they were 160mm but that's my guess too. Thanks


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> Please help me with this style... I don't remember and didn't keep the box, and my buyer wants to know) thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121609466443?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649



still don't loose hope) anyone?
I googled it, but never found any style like that


----------



## hongc2

Anyone know the style name of these? Thank you!!


----------



## Kalos

hongc2 said:


> Anyone know the style name of these? Thank you!!




Apostrophy


----------



## hongc2

are these the decollete? i forgot the style name.


----------



## kjbags

hongc2 said:


> are these the decollete? i forgot the style name.




Yes, Décolleté 868


----------



## kjbags

Dego said:


> Can anyone ID this style?




Gril 120


----------



## Yanekie

Can you tell me the name of this. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Been saved on my phone for a long time.


----------



## peachcordial

Any help on the name of this style would be greatly appreciated, thanks! Xx


----------



## kjbags

peachcordial said:


> Any help on the name of this style would be greatly appreciated, thanks! Xx




Miss Bunny


----------



## Tuscansoul

Hi,
Does anybody know the style name of these booties and sandals?

Booties: Lace-up style. Shape of toe box is similar to Simple Pump. Heel is a 100mm dark brown wooden wedge. Uppers are a dark chocolate brown suede.

Sandals: Slingback style. Heel is a 100mm cork wedge. Uppers are black, neon pink and silver patent.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## LolasCloset

Tuscansoul said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know the style name of these booties and sandals?
> 
> Booties: Lace-up style. Shape of toe box is similar to Simple Pump. Heel is a 100mm dark brown wooden wedge. Uppers are a dark chocolate brown suede.
> 
> Sandals: Slingback style. Heel is a 100mm cork wedge. Uppers are black, neon pink and silver patent.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Not sure about the booties, but the wedges are called Yasmin and also came in neon orange.


----------



## Lilbugs

Yanekie said:


> Can you tell me the name of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Been saved on my phone for a long time.


Belly bloom 120 patent


----------



## Splurger

Can anyone identify these shoes? Are they still available for sale at the boutique? I'm new to CL so appreciate all the help! Thanks!!


----------



## Tuscansoul

LolasCloset said:


> Not sure about the booties, but the wedges are called Yasmin and also came in neon orange.


Thank you, Lola! Much appreciated.
I found pictures of the neon orange version online, now that I know the style name.


----------



## Tuscansoul

Splurger said:


> View attachment 2981489
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify these shoes? Are they still available for sale at the boutique? I'm new to CL so appreciate all the help! Thanks!!


They look like Edgy Ghillie. I think they were from last summer. Not sure if they are still available. You can call the Louboutin online boutique and ask.


----------



## Tootie_

Can anyone identify the name of these CLs?


----------



## Kalos

Tootie_ said:


> Can anyone identify the name of these CLs?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983063




Very prives


----------



## Tootie_

Kalos said:


> Very prives


Thank you!!


----------



## Marmarides

Dear Ladies,

does anyone of you own a pair of Christian Louboutin Moira and can tell me, how they run/fit?
I have searched the internet for hours and hours but cant seem to find any information...

Here's a picture - is "Moira" even the correct name for them? Are they comfortable?
Any information would be soooooo appreciated 

THANKS!!


----------



## stellaking

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...399?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item463a39c1bf

I DM the seller but she didn't answer.
So kate or pigalle follies120? I am not sure!


----------



## cyy252

Does anyone know the name of the shoes on the right? I think they're from 2013. Thanks!


----------



## Dorudon

stellaking said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...399?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item463a39c1bf
> 
> I DM the seller but she didn't answer.
> So kate or pigalle follies120? I am not sure!



So Kate. Just look at the thin heel.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,
I found these at a resale store in NY, but I can't if they are Pigalle Follies or So Kates (or possibly another style?).  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## stellaking

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> I found these at a resale store in NY, but I can't if they are Pigalle Follies or So Kates (or possibly another style?).  Thanks so much for your help.


Decollete 554


----------



## Parisiangirl

stellaking said:


> Decollete 554


Thank you!


----------



## Marmarides

Dear Ladies, can you please help with these? Are they the Pigalle...? So Kate? The heel looks like a 100, not 120 - am I right? Any help would be very appreciated 
Thank you sooooo much


----------



## kjbags

Marmarides said:


> Dear Ladies, can you please help with these? Are they the Pigalle...? So Kate? The heel looks like a 100, not 120 - am I right? Any help would be very appreciated
> Thank you sooooo much




Décolleté 554


----------



## stellaking

What about this one?





What style is it ?
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/shoes-shoes-shoes/christian-louboutin/2972960d1429854289-celebrities-in-their-louboutins-post-pics-here-blake-lively-embarrassing-story-about-president-*****-01.jpg


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

I need your expertise again.  I bought these gorgeous shoes and I have never seen a pair with a back like this.  The box says "Vernice Grease" but I'm nothing comes up when I do a google search for that name.  The seller wasn't sure if it was the original box.  They are red with pink toe boxes and heel backs.  

Thank you so much for your help.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kalos

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need your expertise again.  I bought these gorgeous shoes and I have never seen a pair with a back like this.  The box says "Vernice Grease" but I'm nothing comes up when I do a google search for that name.  The seller wasn't sure if it was the original box.  They are red with pink toe boxes and heel backs.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.  I really appreciate it!




The style name is architek, Vernice grease refers to the leather/material.


----------



## Tuscansoul

stellaking said:


> What about this one?
> View attachment 2997312
> 
> View attachment 2997313
> 
> 
> What style is it ?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/shoes-shoes-shoes/christian-louboutin/2972960d1429854289-celebrities-in-their-louboutins-post-pics-here-blake-lively-embarrassing-story-about-president-*****-01.jpg


The first and second picture is Pass Pass.
The third picture - impossible to tell from this angle


----------



## nillacobain

stellaking said:


> What about this one?
> View attachment 2997312
> 
> View attachment 2997313



Pass Mule


----------



## Parisiangirl

Kalos said:


> The style name is architek, Vernice grease refers to the leather/material.



Thank you!  I guess it is the correct box

BTW:  I love the black kitty.  I have one myself and had 2 for a while, but one passed after 18 years.  My black cats have always been more affectionate than my calicoes.


----------



## stellaking

nillacobain said:


> Pass Mule


many thanks


----------



## fashionadikt

Hello, posting this again in the hopes that someone knows what this style is.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## UnicornDust

Hi. I am new!

I would love to know what this style Louboutin is called?

Thank you.


----------



## Marmarides

Dear Ladies, can you help with the name of these?
Seller told me they are the "Yoyo" but the heel looks so different?


----------



## Marmarides

I've done a little research myself and I think they are the Yoyo110, right?



Marmarides said:


> Dear Ladies, can you help with the name of these?
> Seller told me they are the "Yoyo" but the heel looks so different?


----------



## NANI1972

Please help me identify this style of the nude pump. Thanks


----------



## Tuscansoul

NANI1972 said:


> Please help me identify this style of the nude pump. Thanks
> View attachment 3022736


Looks like Argotik


----------



## Tuscansoul

I found a few more pictures of Blake Lively showing the shoes she is wearing during this Late Night show more clearly.
They are called Otro.


----------



## Tuscansoul

stellaking said:


> What about this one?
> View attachment 2997312
> 
> View attachment 2997313
> 
> 
> What style is it ?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/shoes-shoes-shoes/christian-louboutin/2972960d1429854289-celebrities-in-their-louboutins-post-pics-here-blake-lively-embarrassing-story-about-president-*****-01.jpg


Let's try this again with the quote 
I found a few more pictures of Blake Lively showing the shoes she is wearing during this Late Night show more clearly.
They are called Otro.


----------



## highheeladdict

Does anyone know, what style this is?


----------



## SunglassLove

Hey all! Any ID on these shoes?


----------



## legaldiva

I love these ... they look like Pigalle 100, but the seller says they are slightly different.  Any ideas?


----------



## legaldiva




----------



## Elise499

highheeladdict said:


> Does anyone know, what style this is?



These are the Merci Allen


----------



## PetitColibri

UnicornDust said:


> Hi. I am new!
> 
> I would love to know what this style Louboutin is called?
> 
> Thank you.




these are the "Double Noeud"


----------



## nikksterxx

what style are these beauties? can anyone identify it for me please?


----------



## nikksterxx

Double post sorry


----------



## Tuscansoul

nikksterxx said:


> what style are these beauties? can anyone identify it for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037614


Looks like Decolleté 868


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

I bought these a couple of months ago and they look like a Padrino bootie with a higher heel, however I then noticed that the Padrino has the zipper in the back and not on the side.

Can you please tell me what model this is?

As always, thanks for your expertise.


----------



## Tuscansoul

highheeladdict said:


> Does anyone know, what style this is?


Bump 
I'd like to know, too. :wondering


----------



## nikksterxx

Tuscansoul said:


> Looks like Decolleté 868




Thank you!


----------



## lavame

Hey Ladies! Please help me, what style is this?

Thanks a lot


----------



## lavame




----------



## lavame

looking forward to your answers


----------



## Yanekie

Lilbugs said:


> Belly bloom 120 patent




Thank you so much.  These may be my holy grail.


----------



## kjbags

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought these a couple of months ago and they look like a Padrino bootie with a higher heel, however I then noticed that the Padrino has the zipper in the back and not on the side.
> 
> Can you please tell me what model this is?
> 
> As always, thanks for your expertise.




Dahlia


----------



## kjbags

lavame said:


>




Very Privé 100


----------



## lavame

Thank you so much, I will buy These and they are going to be my first ones


----------



## Parisiangirl

kjbags said:


> Dahlia


Thank you!


----------



## fashion_victim9

hi! does anyone know the name of this style? thank you!


----------



## Slimgoodie

Anyone know where to buy these beauties? Also, what season are they?


----------



## dialmee

Anybody know the style name of these dombasle like slingbacks? Thanks!!!!


----------



## vgardner

I'd like to get my girlfriend of a pair of Louboutins like the one on the picture but do not know the name of the model. Can someone recognise it? Also, could you recommend any similar styles to it?
Thanks in advance and sorry for the newbie question 

evernote.com/shard/s26/sh/b6c67bc7-a136-4461-b008-cd41e23c58f7/ce38dd94a151ed03/res/d6bd3201-9af8-40b0-82f8-ce06ab14a10f/FullSizeRender.jpg?resizeSmall&width=832


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies, are these Mater Claude 85? Thanks


----------



## Misstake7198

I may be wrong, but these look like the Simple 85 to me (??).


----------



## Marmarides

dialmee said:


> Anybody know the style name of these dombasle like slingbacks? Thanks!!!!
> View attachment 3061483
> 
> View attachment 3061484



Hi Dialmee, I think they are the "Mrs Propre 140"? x


----------



## C_t

Can anyone help identify these?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

vgardner said:


> I'd like to get my girlfriend of a pair of Louboutins like the one on the picture but do not know the name of the model. Can someone recognise it? Also, could you recommend any similar styles to it?
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for the newbie question
> 
> 
> 
> evernote.com/shard/s26/sh/b6c67bc7-a136-4461-b008-cd41e23c58f7/ce38dd94a151ed03/res/d6bd3201-9af8-40b0-82f8-ce06ab14a10f/FullSizeRender.jpg?resizeSmall&width=832




This not really a good picture of the shoe but it looks like black kid simple w/85mm heel.


----------



## JL988

Does anyone know the name of these flats, i think the season was fall 2014.


----------



## Enigma78

HI
Can anyone help ID this please.
thanks


----------



## Tuscansoul

JL988 said:


> Does anyone know the name of these flats, i think the season was fall 2014.


Edgy Ghillie


----------



## Tuscansoul

Enigma78 said:


> HI
> Can anyone help ID this please.
> thanks


Looks like Very Privé.


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> HI
> Can anyone help ID this please.
> thanks



Very Prive


----------



## Enigma78

HI
Can anyone help ID this please.
thanks


----------



## Kalos

Enigma78 said:


> HI
> Can anyone help ID this please.
> thanks




No Prive


----------



## ScottyGal

Can anyone ID these boots?

Thanks in advance! &#10084;


----------



## Charlotte20

Hello
Can someone please tell me what this is called?
Thank you.

-I believe them to be authentic, do you agree?


----------



## Tuscansoul

Charlotte20 said:


> Hello
> Can someone please tell me what this is called?
> Thank you.
> 
> -I believe them to be authentic, do you agree?


This is a Fifi in black potpourri (black strass & spikes).
It may have had a different style name. If so, but I can't remember what it was.
Questions regarding authenticity should be posted in the authentication thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html


----------



## Charlotte20

Thank you so much.

And sorry about that - I will post the other question at the right place.


----------



## czienkosky

Can anyone ID these?


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> Can anyone ID these boots?
> 
> Thanks in advance! &#10084;



Anyone?


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies 

Can you help identify these?
I can't find any info at all....

Thanks 

https://imageshack.com/i/ipBfa5ipj


----------



## Marmarides

And also these, are these Biancas? Any idea what the material could be?
Thanks ))


----------



## Kalos

Marmarides said:


> And also these, are these Biancas? Any idea what the material could be?
> Thanks ))




They're definitely Biancas, I think the material is watersnake


----------



## betty.lee

[emoji85]


----------



## imaybeawhile

Hello Ladies,

I'm hoping you can help. Can anyone please tell me the style name of this sandal?

Thank you so much!


----------



## vaduff

Hello all, new member here. 

I'm looking to buy a pair of CLs from tradesy, and they're adorable yellow satin peep toe pumps, but I haven't been able to find them anywhere else online (seller doesn't know name, so I've been searching by descriptors and failing) and so am a bit suspicious that they're fakes. I know authentication is a whole 'nother issue, but I'd like to know what they are first, anyway. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vaduff

Another photo (my phone's not letting me post more than one photo per post).


----------



## vaduff

And a third of the bottoms.


----------



## vaduff

And a side profile. Last one, promise.


----------



## Nadin22

This is the Hyper Prive


----------



## vaduff

Thank you!


----------



## mari_merry

Hi! Can someone help me to identify these?
Thank you!


----------



## czienkosky

Hi, can someone help me with these?  Thanks!


----------



## jcperdue

Can someone authenticate these for me? Just bought them and now i am doubting them?? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...RM-PUMP-BLACK-SIZE-8-5US-38-5EU-/151751704776

Seller did not have box or shoes dust bag, (says they buy returns, floor models of shoes) sounds phony to me, but they offer refunds


----------



## Tuscansoul

jcperdue said:


> Can someone authenticate these for me? Just bought them and now i am doubting them??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...RM-PUMP-BLACK-SIZE-8-5US-38-5EU-/151751704776
> 
> Seller did not have box or shoes dust bag, (says they buy returns, floor models of shoes) sounds phony to me, but they offer refunds


You need to post your authentication request here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html

Make sure to read the first page of the authentication thread and provide pictures as described on page 1


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Can someone tell me what style these are? Thanks!


----------



## Tuscansoul

LouboutinHottie said:


> Can someone tell me what style these are? Thanks!


Bergdorf Goodman has these with a 100 heel. It's called "Magicadiva".
The heel of the shoe in this picture looks higher, though, possibly a 120. But my guess is that the model name is the same.


----------



## Miss Anouk

These look like the "Pigalle" but they have a curve in the point like the "Corneille" but the vamp is a semi-circle like the "Simple".





> http://postimg.org/image/wrjszdvav/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/4jd3882k9/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/b2pi99ign/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/c1q4tbu2v/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/7z4ns4dfh/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/jpy984dil/


----------



## nillacobain

Miss Anouk said:


> These look like the "Pigalle" but they have a curve in the point like the "Corneille" but the vamp is a semi-circle like the "Simple".



Elisa.


----------



## Miss Anouk

nillacobain said:


> Elisa.



they are like the elisa, but they have a pointed toe - and the angled curve in the leather. I cant find the actual style name.


----------



## Miss Anouk

Miss Anouk said:


> These look like the "Pigalle" but they have a curve in the point like the "Corneille" but the vamp is a semi-circle like the "Simple".




I FOUND THE STYLE!!! had to search alot but they are the

Chiara 100mm kid


----------



## Materielgrrl

I'm wondering what style boots these are and heel height.  My best guess is bourge 100mm.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/271684800257?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Apologies for the size of the photos.

TIA


----------



## Materielgrrl

So last thread, as of last night I've become obsessed with this shoe!  Does it really exist - L World says its the Rivierina from Cushnie Et Ochs NYFW show.  I think these designers have an affiliation with CL, models were also wearing his lipstick.  But these shoes!  Whoa!  Do they exit at retail, and where, or post NYFW, when will I be able to get them? Again picture size, sorry, but any information on this shoe is apprciated.


----------



## Enigma78

HI
can anyone help ID this please?
thanks


----------



## Kalos

Enigma78 said:


> HI
> can anyone help ID this please?
> thanks




Lady peep batik


----------



## Dego

Is there a 130mm lace up oxford style CL that I don't know of?? 

Anyone know the name of this model?


----------



## Dego

Ok, found it myself: Swiftinetta.  Although the retail version seems to be only 120mm.


----------



## iloveburberry

Dego said:


> Ok, found it myself: Swiftinetta.  Although the retail version seems to be only 120mm.




Thank you!!! I saw them here and wanted to find them. Hope I can get my hands on them [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kay33

Hey Guys!

Can anyone ID these including what season they are from? 

I'm guessing Neofilo?


----------



## zinnes

Hello. Newbie here. My apologies if I'm in wrong forum. But this is about Pigalle 120. Do these look like the 'pre-update' older Pigalle 120's OR the current 'New' Pigalle 120's that first came out last year sometime(?). Thanks for your help!


----------



## kjbags

zinnes said:


> Hello. Newbie here. My apologies if I'm in wrong forum. But this is about Pigalle 120. Do these look like the 'pre-update' older Pigalle 120's OR the current 'New' Pigalle 120's that first came out last year sometime(?). Thanks for your help!




Old style


----------



## fashion_victim9

Please help me with this style, I'm a bit confused
Heels seem too thick for Pigalle, but maybe it's because of lace?























TIA!


----------



## Tuscansoul

fashion_victim9 said:


> Please help me with this style, I'm a bit confused
> Heels seem too thick for Pigalle, but maybe it's because of lace?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


It's a Pigalle 100 IMO. The raised flowers of the lace makes the heels look thicker.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Tuscansoul said:


> It's a Pigalle 100 IMO. The raised flowers of the lace makes the heels look thicker.



Thanks! That's what I thought too, just needed second opinion


----------



## Charlottemouse

Hi

Does anyone know the name of this style?
TIA


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi ladies,

I bought these recently and can't figure out what model they are.  I've seen similar styles but they all have pointy toes.

Thanks so much for your expertise.


----------



## Nadin22

This style is called Helmour. Congrats on them


----------



## label24

Merci allen 130mm this shoe is only avaliable at eu commerce


----------



## rdgldy

Materielgrrl said:


> So last thread, as of last night I've become obsessed with this shoe!  Does it really exist - L World says its the Rivierina from Cushnie Et Ochs NYFW show.  I think these designers have an affiliation with CL, models were also wearing his lipstick.  But these shoes!  Whoa!  Do they exit at retail, and where, or post NYFW, when will I be able to get them? Again picture size, sorry, but any information on this shoe is apprciated.


Very possibly a runway collaboration for their show.


----------



## satc118

Are these So Kates? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-l...-10-5-or-41-/181902058492?hash=item2a5a3523fc

TIA


----------



## ashlie

satc118 said:


> Are these So Kates?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-l...-10-5-or-41-/181902058492?hash=item2a5a3523fc
> 
> TIA




No these look like the Decollete 554. Hth [emoji16][emoji171]


----------



## JuneHawk

Does anyone know the name of this style?  It's a link to an Instagram photo.
A photo posted by talkshoes (@talkshoes) on Oct 15, 2015 at 3:38pm PDT​​


----------



## kjbags

JuneHawk said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style?  It's a link to an Instagram photo.
> A photo posted by talkshoes (@talkshoes) on Oct 15, 2015 at 3:38pm PDT​​




Franca


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## Tuscansoul

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I bought these recently and can't figure out what model they are.  I've seen similar styles but they all have pointy toes.
> 
> Thanks so much for your expertise.


I do not know the name of this style, but it is definitely not Helmour.
Helmour's toe box is very different.
Sorry that I can not help with the style name. Perhaps one of the experts can take another look? I would like to know which style this is, too.
Thanks


----------



## Parisiangirl

Tuscansoul said:


> I do not know the name of this style, but it is definitely not Helmour.
> Helmour's toe box is very different.
> Sorry that I can not help with the style name. Perhaps one of the experts can take another look? I would like to know which style this is, too.
> Thanks


Thanks for your help.  I can't seem to find this style anywhere.  They look like a half Simple Pump, but nothing seems to come up when I do a search for that.  I'm baffled.  

I've also looked up older versions of Merci Allen on google.fr, but it doesn't seem right either.  Maybe I should have them authenticated.


----------



## kjbags

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I bought these recently and can't figure out what model they are.  I've seen similar styles but they all have pointy toes.
> 
> Thanks so much for your expertise.







Tuscansoul said:


> I do not know the name of this style, but it is definitely not Helmour.
> Helmour's toe box is very different.
> Sorry that I can not help with the style name. Perhaps one of the experts can take another look? I would like to know which style this is, too.
> Thanks







Parisiangirl said:


> Thanks for your help.  I can't seem to find this style anywhere.  They look like a half Simple Pump, but nothing seems to come up when I do a search for that.  I'm baffled.
> 
> I've also looked up older versions of Merci Allen on google.fr, but it doesn't seem right either.  Maybe I should have them authenticated.




This is an older style called Merry Go Round.


----------



## Tuscansoul

kjbags said:


> This is an older style called Merry Go Round.


Thank you for the info!
I googled and found a few old pictures from Bluefly of an embroidered version. It's a cute shoe.


----------



## Parisiangirl

kjbags said:


> This is an older style called Merry Go Round.


Thank you so much kjbags!  Yes, I just did a google search on the name Merry Go Round and I see a bunch of them.  I kind of figured it must be an older style but I was becoming concerned when I couldn't find it anywhere (although I did find someone on eBay today selling a brand new pair under the name half d'Orsay pump).


----------



## Porsha

Dego said:


> Ok, found it myself: Swiftinetta.  Although the retail version seems to be only 120mm.


The CL EU store has it in 130mm.  Net-A-Porter only carries the 120mm.  It is a fabulous shoe.  This is the first time I have ever seen a celebrity (or anyone) wear a 130mm out and about. It is especially impressive since also she is clearly pregnant.


----------



## Carulipa

I tried those and they are UNBELIEVABLY comfortable once you get used to the highness. But it doesent look good at all for thick legs.


----------



## stellaking

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291595343204?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT










All I found Djalouzi are Batignolles style,I never saw this one before.
Is it Auth?


----------



## ashlie

stellaking said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291595343204?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I found Djalouzi are Batignolles style,I never saw this one before.
> 
> Is it Auth?




Yes there is such style. 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chri...p-Toe-Red-Sole-Pump-Black/prod90710029/p.prod


----------



## rubsomedirtonit

Lurker coming out of the woodworks here...I can't figure out what booties these are. All of these shots are from fall 2011. Thanks for any help!


----------



## nielkono

Hi all! Please help, these lovely shoes are sold in VC and I'd like to know the name of the model? Could be Simple pump but I'm not sure. Also the heel height is not clear - can it be 9.4cm? I have a wide foot, so I appreciate also additional information  - would this model suit a wider foot?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-louboutin-christian-louboutin-2053278.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## Mariqueen

Can someone tell me the name of these?


----------



## nielkono

And also if anyone of you lovely ladies would recognize this model, I would be very happy  also, if you can tell anything about the width of the shoe....

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/boots/christian-louboutin/black-leather-boots-christian-louboutin-2027462.shtml


----------



## mari_merry

nielkono said:


> And also if anyone of you lovely ladies would recognize this model, I would be very happy



Vicky Botta 120, perhaps?


----------



## nielkono

mari_merry said:


> Vicky Botta 120, perhaps?



I googled Vicky Bottas and they are to be a bit more slouchy from the ankle, than the ones in VC... So maybe it's not that?


----------



## kjbags

nielkono said:


> Hi all! Please help, these lovely shoes are sold in VC and I'd like to know the name of the model? Could be Simple pump but I'm not sure. Also the heel height is not clear - can it be 9.4cm? I have a wide foot, so I appreciate also additional information  - would this model suit a wider foot?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-louboutin-christian-louboutin-2053278.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Simple 100. This is a small size, so it's normal for the actual heel height to be less than 100mm.


----------



## kjbags

Mariqueen said:


> Can someone tell me the name of these?




Popi


----------



## kjbags

nielkono said:


> And also if anyone of you lovely ladies would recognize this model, I would be very happy  also, if you can tell anything about the width of the shoe....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-boots-christian-louboutin-2027462.shtml




Could be Miss Tack Botta


----------



## Mariqueen

kjbags said:


> Popi



Thanks!


----------



## xprincesssamx

Hi
Please can someone help me identify the model name of these?
Thanks


----------



## Kalos

xprincesssamx said:


> Hi
> Please can someone help me identify the model name of these?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3196264
> View attachment 3196265
> View attachment 3196266
> View attachment 3196267




Bianca


----------



## xprincesssamx

Kalos said:


> Bianca




Thank you. I know there are specific authentication forums, but what are your initial thoughts? Would you say genuine or any clear indications of a fake? It's my first CL purchase so still learning.


----------



## Asteen14

Ashley Clark
Brown Suede Louboutins 


Please help me authenticate these! New to the site.. Cannot find the authentication thread.... I bought these yesterday at a well known consignment shop in San Antonio called Encore. They had been at the shop for over 30 days so I got a bargain 50% off 425.  I asked if they were authentic and she said yes and that they cannot sell fakes or replicas. After getting home I listed them on Posh Mark and someone stated they are not real. They do have some faded suede marks... I figured that was the reason no one bought! If I paid 230 dollars they better be real!  Please help! They are my first pair ever purchased.


----------



## Tuscansoul

Asteen14 said:


> Ashley Clark
> Brown Suede Louboutins
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate these! New to the site.. Cannot find the authentication thread.... I bought these yesterday at a well known consignment shop in San Antonio called Encore. They had been at the shop for over 30 days so I got a bargain 50% off 425.  I asked if they were authentic and she said yes and that they cannot sell fakes or replicas. After getting home I listed them on Posh Mark and someone stated they are not real. They do have some faded suede marks... I figured that was the reason no one bought! If I paid 230 dollars they better be real!  Please help! They are my first pair ever purchased.


The authentication thread can be found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html

Make sure to follow the guidelines on page one.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Hi! Anyone know if these are CL's and if so, what style? Thanks in advance for any help! Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## loveloubs15

rubyscowgirl said:


> View attachment 3199617
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone know if these are CL's and if so, what style? Thanks in advance for any help! Hope everyone had a great holiday!



 wow those are amazing!!


----------



## caterpillar

Can someone tell me which style this is and how I can get a pair? Anyone know anything about the sizing or what heel height it is? It was in the instyle magazine with Gwen Stefani on the cover... Thanks!


----------



## JesseEllen

Can someone please help authenticate these?  Thank you!!


----------



## eye4style

caterpillar said:


> Can someone tell me which style this is and how I can get a pair? Anyone know anything about the sizing or what heel height it is? It was in the instyle magazine with Gwen Stefani on the cover... Thanks!



This is the Electropump 100.


----------



## JetSetGo!

JesseEllen said:


> Can someone please help authenticate these?  Thank you!!



If you still need these authenticated, please use our Authentication thread.


----------



## PetitColibri

rubyscowgirl said:


> View attachment 3199617
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone know if these are CL's and if so, what style? Thanks in advance for any help! Hope everyone had a great holiday!



I think they are the DIPTIC


----------



## Tuscansoul

rubyscowgirl said:


> View attachment 3199617
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone know if these are CL's and if so, what style? Thanks in advance for any help! Hope everyone had a great holiday!


I agree with PetitColibri.
They are Louboutin style name Diptic 100 in nappa leather with patent trim.
I happen to own a pair and love them. It's one of my favorite "booties"


----------



## Knotaverage

Hi there does anyone know what style these are  TIA


----------



## livethelake

Can anyone identify the style of my shoes?  (I bought them about two years ago and no longer have the box)

thanks!


----------



## SeeingRed

mari_merry said:


> Hi! Can someone help me to identify these?
> Thank you!



These are Criss Cross Loafers. I have a pair also, very comfortable.


----------



## EdCervantes

Hello ladies....really need your help. Can someone help to identify these for me???

Thanks in advance.
/var/folders/8m/dxw11t8d00x1cthnqqh_s6fh0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_7805.PNG


----------



## Marmarides

livethelake said:


> Can anyone identify the style of my shoes?  (I bought them about two years ago and no longer have the box)
> 
> thanks!


Hi, I'm pretty sure these are the "New Decoltissimo 85"...?


----------



## Marmarides

EdCervantes said:


> Hello ladies....really need your help. Can someone help to identify these for me???
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> /var/folders/8m/dxw11t8d00x1cthnqqh_s6fh0000gn/T/com.apple.iChat/Messages/Transfers/IMG_7805.PNG


Hi, your link is not working ...?


----------



## Marmarides

rubyscowgirl said:


> View attachment 3199617
> 
> 
> Hi! Anyone know if these are CL's and if so, what style? Thanks in advance for any help! Hope everyone had a great holiday!


Hi, these should be "Diptic 100" they are lovely


----------



## EdCervantes

Hi Ladies....can anywone tell me what these shoes are called??? Much appreciated.


----------



## highheeladdict

EdCervantes said:


> View attachment 3231504
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies....can anywone tell me what these shoes are called??? Much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3231504



Not sure, but looks like Cross Me
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/cross-me-1.html


----------



## Bennettsmama

Hello Ladies,

Can anyone help me with these? Thank you!


----------



## Elliesloubs

Hello everyone are these louboutin still available? I know they are pigalle but I'm not sure what the fabric style is x


----------



## Kalos

Elliesloubs said:


> Hello everyone are these louboutin still available? I know they are pigalle but I'm not sure what the fabric style is x




Glitter Sirene


----------



## CLshopper

anyone know what these are called?

item2.tradesy.com/images/christian-louboutin-black-pumps-1837246-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/christian-louboutin-black-pumps-1837246-5-0.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## CLshopper

also what about this one:

item5.tradesy.com/images/christian-louboutin-white-pumps-1707534-0-0.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## CLshopper

item3.tradesy.com/images/christian-louboutin-black-pumps-2293877-0-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

Last one.  I'll be impressed if anyone can name these


----------



## highheeladdict

CLshopper said:


> anyone know what these are called?
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/christian-louboutin-black-pumps-1837246-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/christian-louboutin-black-pumps-1837246-5-0.jpg?width=720&height=960



I think, it's the Bobo 160.


----------



## highheeladdict

CLshopper said:


> also what about this one:
> 
> item5.tradesy.com/images/christian-louboutin-white-pumps-1707534-0-0.jpg?width=720&height=960



It's a style called Moro
https://www.net-a-porter.com/de/de/product/26841/christian louboutin/moro-shoe-boots


----------



## Luna_Prima

Hi Ladies! 

Anyone know what style this is? Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Marmarides

Hi girls!!

Are these the "Rosella"? Any idea what the material could be?


----------



## Marmarides

Luna_Prima said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Anyone know what style this is? Your help is greatly appreciated



Funny, I just stumbled over a picture of this model in the internet, and it said they are called "Demina"  x


----------



## Luna_Prima

Marmarides said:


> Funny, I just stumbled over a picture of this model in the internet, and it said they are called "Demina"  x



Ahh your an angel! Thank you so much! :*


----------



## Tuscansoul

Marmarides said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Are these the "Rosella"? Any idea what the material could be?


Yes, these look like Rosella.
The material could be some kind of snake skin or perhaps snake embossed leather. Hard to tell from a picture.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi 
Can any help ID this? I'm thinking peanut but not 100% sure 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can any help ID this? I'm thinking peanut but not 100% sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267361
> View attachment 3267362
> View attachment 3267363
> View attachment 3267364
> 
> 
> Thanks





LolasCloset said:


> Yes, the style is peanut, but based on the one non-stock photo, I'm pretty sure they're fake. If you're considering buying, please ask for some clearer photos and post in the authenticate thread. Hope that helps!



Peanuts. Look fine.


----------



## Enigma78

Thanks , will post to authenticate now


----------



## Enigma78

nillacobain said:


> Peanuts. Look fine.



Thanks, i've posted in authentication thread with more pictures i received


----------



## LolasCloset

nillacobain said:


> Peanuts. Look fine.




My bad, they didn't look quite right to me in the one photo. Glad you could see what I couldn't!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi ladies, any ideas what style is this? Have never seen them before







TIA!!


----------



## liamariejustine

Hello Ladies,

This is my first post here! I was wondering if you could help me identify these shoes?


----------



## Kalos

liamariejustine said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post here! I was wondering if you could help me identify these shoes?




Ambrosina


----------



## Alex143

Hi Ladies! Anyone know what these two are called?


----------



## Natasha210

Hi all 
Anyone know what these are called? Thank you!


----------



## Kalos

Natasha210 said:


> Hi all
> Anyone know what these are called? Thank you!




Bebe fusee


----------



## Natasha210

Kalos said:


> Bebe fusee



Thank you!


----------



## Kalos

Natasha210 said:


> Thank you!




You're welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Alex143

Alex143 said:


> Hi Ladies! Anyone know what these two are called?
> 
> View attachment 3279385
> View attachment 3279386
> View attachment 3279387
> View attachment 3279388
> View attachment 3279389




Okay so I kinda answered myself! The pump is called: Christian Louboutin Croiziz Lattice-Toe Pump

Now I'm just trying to find the flats name! &#128540;


----------



## kjbags

Alex143 said:


> Hi Ladies! Anyone know what these two are called?
> 
> View attachment 3279385
> View attachment 3279386
> View attachment 3279387
> View attachment 3279388
> View attachment 3279389




The flats are simply called Ballerina.


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hi ladies, any ideas what style is this? Have never seen them before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!



sorry, no ideas? anyone?


----------



## Alex143

kjbags said:


> The flats are simply called Ballerina.




Thanks!!!


----------



## Alex143

fashion_victim9 said:


> sorry, no ideas? anyone?




I know these are from the 2013 spring collection I'm trying to locate the name for you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Alex143 said:


> I know these are from the 2013 spring collection I'm trying to locate the name for you.



that is already something, thank you! I bet we are looking through the same links now lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

Alex143 said:


> I know these are from the 2013 spring collection I'm trying to locate the name for you.




FOUND IT!!! THANK YOU!!!!
The 'Hot Mouse 150' wedge

assets.elleuk.com/gallery/13974/1359654596-christian-louboutin-spring-summer-2013.jpg


----------



## Alex143

fashion_victim9 said:


> FOUND IT!!! THANK YOU!!!!
> The 'Hot Mouse 150' wedge
> 
> assets.elleuk.com/gallery/13974/1359654596-christian-louboutin-spring-summer-2013.jpg




Lol I was just going to say I found it lol Louboutin Hot Mouse 140 Patent Craie Patent Fluo Flame yay!


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Girls, can you help me? Is this So Kate120 or Pigalle Follies100 or Pigalle Follies120?


----------



## highheeladdict

Marmarides said:


> Hi Girls, can you help me? Is this So Kate120 or Pigalle Follies100 or Pigalle Follies120?



Looks like the Pigalle Follies 100.


----------



## Ms.Em

Hi ladies,

Can anyone identify these for me? I am leaning towards ronron but I am unsure of the pattern/material! I will have to check for authenticity after as she misspelled louboutin in her ad.

Thanks!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...ls/1141637157?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Marmarides

highheeladdict said:


> Looks like the Pigalle Follies 100.



Thats what I was hoping, thanks!!! Just bought them 

Anybody know what these pink bow sandals are called?


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Sorry if this is the wrong thread to post this question in but does anybody know if this shade of python has a name?


Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/152000208673?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


It's described as a "neutral peach and green with beautiful gold and silver overlay" by the seller? Sadly they're not my size


Thanks


----------



## vivi__

Does anyone know what style these espadrilles are? Any thoughts on sizing? TIA.


----------



## kjbags

vivi__ said:


> Does anyone know what style these espadrilles are? Any thoughts on sizing? TIA.




Isa 120


----------



## vivi__

kjbags said:


> Isa 120



Thank you!


----------



## Alex143

Hi ladies I need you help! What are these pair called?!!! Thanks in advance! &#128522;


----------



## Natasha210

Hi could someone please tell me if this is the new or old pigalle. Thank you lovelies [emoji1] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## label24

Old


----------



## Natasha210

Thank you! X

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Marmarides

Hi girls, has anyone ever seen these before?


----------



## CLshopper

Here's a unique one:

https://item2.tradesy.com/images/ch...ck-pumps-6936106-0-1.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## CLshopper

And this one

https://item1.tradesy.com/images/ch...ia-pumps-7335070-0-1.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## CLshopper

and these ones:  dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2013/01/16/50f711efe1267a253400095a/m_50f711fbbdf51c56280016b3.jpg


----------



## moose*boots

Hi - can anyone tell me the model of these beauties? Thanks so much


----------



## Natasha210

Hi ladies. Is the bello ankle boots the same as the belle ankle booties, just with higher sides??  As in shape of toe box and size?


----------



## sw0op

Could you help identify the model name of this? I cant figure it out! It's a 4 inch heel..thanks!!!


----------



## Kalos

sw0op said:


> Could you help identify the model name of this? I cant figure it out! It's a 4 inch heel..thanks!!!




Yoyo


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi! Could anyone please identify what style is this? 

TIA!


----------



## fashion_victim9

moose*boots said:


> Hi - can anyone tell me the model of these beauties? Thanks so much



it's Bikiki


----------



## fashion_victim9

CLshopper said:


> Here's a unique one:
> 
> https://item2.tradesy.com/images/ch...ck-pumps-6936106-0-1.jpg?width=720&height=960



Bengali 120


----------



## Greta_V

Would really appreciate any help identifying these CL flats' style name:










TIA!


----------



## highheeladdict

I saw this at http://www.unger-fashion.de... they say it`s Pigalle Follies 100... but it`s definitely not 100 and I´m not a 100% sure it`s the PF, it looks more like So Kate 120. I´m a bit confused, to be honest...

Added a pic of the PF 100 black suede from the same website for comparison


----------



## Tuscansoul

highheeladdict said:


> I saw this at http://www.unger-fashion.de... they say it`s Pigalle Follies 100... but it`s definitely not 100 and I´m not a 100% sure it`s the PF, it looks more like So Kate 120. I´m a bit confused, to be honest...
> 
> Added a pic of the PF 100 black suede from the same website for comparison



I agree, this looks like So Kate.
It's not unusual that the department stores confuse the pictures of Follies 100, Follies 120 and So Kate. I would have thought that we Germans would do better, though


----------



## Materielgrrl

Greta_V said:


> Would really appreciate any help identifying these CL flats' style name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


The first pair is ballerina sometimes I see them on sale on eBay with the French spelling for ballerina.  I've scored two pair off eBay so far! I don't know about the second pair.


----------



## Greta_V

Materielgrrl said:


> The first pair is ballerina sometimes I see them on sale on eBay with the French spelling for ballerina.  I've scored two pair off eBay so far! I don't know about the second pair.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Greta_V

highheeladdict said:


> I saw this at http://www.unger-fashion.de... they say it`s Pigalle Follies 100... but it`s definitely not 100 and I´m not a 100% sure it`s the PF, it looks more like So Kate 120. I´m a bit confused, to be honest...
> 
> Added a pic of the PF 100 black suede from the same website for comparison



The patent pair looks like Follies 120 to me. Follies have a slightly shorter and wider toe than So Kate. I took a few pictures for you to see the difference. The red shoes are Follies 100, the Nude ones are So Kate, and the shoes with spikes are Follies 120. Hope this helps.


----------



## highheeladdict

Tuscansoul said:


> I agree, this looks like So Kate.
> It's not unusual that the department stores confuse the pictures of Follies 100, Follies 120 and So Kate. I would have thought that we Germans would do better, though





Greta_V said:


> The patent pair looks like Follies 120 to me. Follies have a slightly shorter and wider toe than So Kate. I took a few pictures for you to see the difference. The red shoes are Follies 100, the Nude ones are So Kate, and the shoes with spikes are Follies 120. Hope this helps.



Thank you for your answers! Thank you for taking the time to take the pics, Greta_V! I´m still confused... I look at the pic and think "Looks like SK, definitely!"...then I look again and think "hmm...well...but could be the PF..."  I own both the PF 120 black patent and the SK 120 black patent and most of my friends can`t tell them apart and it`s more difficult if it´s based on pics
Here`s another one...comparing that pic to Greta`s comparison pics, I think it really is SK, not PF.


----------



## ashlie

Greta_V said:


> The patent pair looks like Follies 120 to me. Follies have a slightly shorter and wider toe than So Kate. I took a few pictures for you to see the difference. The red shoes are Follies 100, the Nude ones are So Kate, and the shoes with spikes are Follies 120. Hope this helps.




I've never tried the pigalle/follies 100 or 120 but is the toe box naturally that much wider than the so Kate? I've never seen them side by side like this!! Thank you so much for sharing [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Greta_V

highheeladdict said:


> Thank you for your answers! Thank you for taking the time to take the pics, Greta_V! I´m still confused... I look at the pic and think "Looks like SK, definitely!"...then I look again and think "hmm...well...but could be the PF..."  I own both the PF 120 black patent and the SK 120 black patent and most of my friends can`t tell them apart and it`s more difficult if it´s based on pics
> Here`s another one...comparing that pic to Greta`s comparison pics, I think it really is SK, not PF.



You know what,LOL, I just looked again at both pictures of the patent shoes you've attached, and you are right, it does look like So Kate. I guess it's one of the two: either they do have the Follies, but just put up a So Kate picture because they themselves couldn't see the difference, or they have So Kates, but think that it is Follies, which, I believe, is less likely, because the box must have the correct name on it. Which ones do you really want? I'd ask them what does the tag on the box say.


----------



## Greta_V

ashlie said:


> I've never tried the pigalle/follies 100 or 120 but is the toe box naturally that much wider than the so Kate? I've never seen them side by side like this!! Thank you so much for sharing [emoji51][emoji51]



I think it is. But I am not 100% sure, because I haven't worn So Kates, yet, so maybe they just need some stretch? Though I have only worn the red Follies about 4 times, and I have heard that So Kates are super narrow, so it might just be that they in fact are. When I first tried on the So Kates I did notice they felt much smaller than my Follies, even though they are the same size. HTH


----------



## june79

Dear girls, please help to id those. Look like pigalle but the heels are at different angle.


----------



## ashlie

Greta_V said:


> I think it is. But I am not 100% sure, because I haven't worn So Kates, yet, so maybe they just need some stretch? Though I have only worn the red Follies about 4 times, and I have heard that So Kates are super narrow, so it might just be that they in fact are. When I first tried on the So Kates I did notice they felt much smaller than my Follies, even though they are the same size. HTH




I think because I have such a narrow foot that the follies may actually be too big...is that even a possibility in louboutin?!? Haha I'm very interested now. I'm gonna go and try on a pair. I haven't because the so Kate just fit me so perfectly. Once I do I'm going to post my findings [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji73]&#127996;


----------



## Greta_V

ashlie said:


> I think because I have such a narrow foot that the follies may actually be too big...is that even a possibility in louboutin?!? Haha I'm very interested now. I'm gonna go and try on a pair. I haven't because the so Kate just fit me so perfectly. Once I do I'm going to post my findings [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji73]&#127996;



Lucky you! I wish I had narrow feet, too!)) My toes are always so squished ush:
Let us all know how it turns out, though)))


----------



## kjbags

june79 said:


> Dear girls, please help to id those. Look like pigalle but the heels are at different angle.




It's an older version of the Pigalle


----------



## june79

kjbags said:


> It's an older version of the Pigalle




Thank you


----------



## Tuscansoul

june79 said:


> Dear girls, please help to id those. Look like pigalle but the heels are at different angle.


It's an old Pigalle 120 and it's a beauty!
The Pigalle style went through several changes over the years.
There is probably a thread here somewhere showing the transformation of Pigalle.
If anybody knows where - please do let us know.


----------



## Atlantida_13

Greta_V said:


> Would really appreciate any help identifying these CL flats' style name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



I had these on ankle boots style. They were called Camo Rossignol. As I believe that Rossignos was the name of the model (there were other Rossignol in black leather, for ex.) I would say these are the Camo Ballerinas.


----------



## june79

Tuscansoul said:


> It's an old Pigalle 120 and it's a beauty!
> The Pigalle style went through several changes over the years.
> There is probably a thread here somewhere showing the transformation of Pigalle.
> If anybody knows where - please do let us know.



Thank you, really appreciate such a detailed answer.


----------



## newuser2014

Hi ladies  

Could someone please help me identify these? 

Thank you in advance. Wish you all a great day! 

Best regards


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies, can someone help identify these? Thanks XX


----------



## mtp18

Hi!! Can someone please tell me if these are old or new Pigalles? They kill my toes and I'm wondering if I bought the wrong size since they are sized differently now. Thank you!

http://s284.photobucket.com/user/mtp181/library/Mobile Uploads?page=1&sort=3


----------



## finer things

Hi ladies!  I looked through the whole "reference" thread, looking for these oxford-type brogue wingtip heels, but cant seem to put my finger on the official name for these. Does anyone know?  They are 4" heel / 100mm.   TYIA! 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-brogue-patent-leather-pumps


----------



## finer things

finer things said:


> Hi ladies!  I looked through the whole "reference" thread, looking for these oxford-type brogue wingtip heels, but cant seem to put my finger on the official name for these. Does anyone know?  They are 4" heel / 100mm.   TYIA!
> 
> Trying to post the pictures ...


----------



## Axi

Does anyone know the name?  

Item: ??? 100 Pony ???
Seller: Vite en vogue (Germany)


----------



## Kalos

Axi said:


> Does anyone know the name?
> 
> Item: ??? 100 Pony ???
> Seller: Vite en vogue (Germany)




It could be 'peanut' but I'm not sure if that was the style name for the lower 70mm heel.


----------



## kjbags

mtp18 said:


> Hi!! Can someone please tell me if these are old or new Pigalles? They kill my toes and I'm wondering if I bought the wrong size since they are sized differently now. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s284.photobucket.com/user/mtp181/library/Mobile Uploads?page=1&sort=3




Looks like the new version to me


----------



## kjbags

Axi said:


> Does anyone know the name?
> 
> Item: ??? 100 Pony ???
> Seller: Vite en vogue (Germany)




Ron Ron Zeppa


----------



## Axi

kjbags said:


> Ron Ron Zeppa




Thanks! I got it!


----------



## Peach08

Hi ladies anyone know what style these are


----------



## kjbags

Peach08 said:


> Hi ladies anyone know what style these are
> 
> View attachment 3348113
> View attachment 3348114




Bilbao


----------



## finer things

finer things said:


> Hi ladies!  I looked through the whole "reference" thread, looking for these oxford-type brogue wingtip heels, but cant seem to put my finger on the official name for these. Does anyone know?  They are 4" heel / 100mm.   TYIA!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-brogue-patent-leather-pumps



Hmm, nobody knows about these ...


----------



## Peach08

kjbags said:


> Bilbao




Thank you!


----------



## peachcordial

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies, can someone help identify these? Thanks XX



Myriam 120's in Mocroccan red gold

Love the shimmer on these!


----------



## Klwilliams

Hi ladies. I bough these second hand and I love them but I don't know the style. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nillacobain

Klwilliams said:


> Hi ladies. I bough these second hand and I love them but I don't know the style. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350226
> View attachment 3350227
> View attachment 3350228
> View attachment 3350230
> View attachment 3350232



Ron ron zeppa


----------



## starrynyte86

Can someone identify this style for me? I own them in brown suede, but can't figure out what they are!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...lack-Suede-Pointy-Toe-Pristine-/191844027971?

Thank you!!


----------



## Klwilliams

nillacobain said:


> Ron ron zeppa




Thanks!
Can anyone help me with this style?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Are these the greissimo or the jenny? They are the 140s right? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I am on a roll  What style is this? Does anybody know?


----------



## Kalos

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I am on a roll  What style is this? Does anybody know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365166
> View attachment 3365167




The second pair is Poseidon


----------



## grtlegs

Those are the pigalle 100's


----------



## grtlegs

Klwilliams said:


> Thanks!
> Can anyone help me with this style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353865
> View attachment 3353866
> View attachment 3353867
> View attachment 3353868




Pigalle 100's


----------



## LavenderIce

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Are these the greissimo or the jenny? They are the 140s right? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365164



Greissimo 140.  The Jenny came in 150mm.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

LavenderIce said:


> Greissimo 140.  The Jenny came in 150mm.




Thabk you!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

What style is this ladies?


----------



## grtlegs

not sure but maybe Declic?


----------



## kjbags

Yes, Declic 120


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

kjbags said:


> Yes, Declic 120







grtlegs said:


> not sure but maybe Declic?




Thank you!


----------



## Peach08

Hi ladies 

Wondering what's the name of these  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thx in advance


----------



## iLoveUni

Hi ladies. I picked these up at a consignment shop. The heel looks like a Batignolles but the toe is more round instead of pointy.
flickr.com/photos/139293750@N03/26876706323/in/album-72157669374933945/

The link below has a whole album of more pics.
https://flic.kr/s/aHskBLkhLH


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi Ladies, I have searched for this style but cant find anything similar in TPF, what style is this? Thank you so much


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

iLoveUni said:


> Hi ladies. I picked these up at a consignment shop. The heel looks like a Batignolles but the toe is more round instead of pointy.
> 
> flickr.com/photos/139293750@N03/26876706323/in/album-72157669374933945/
> 
> 
> 
> The link below has a whole album of more pics.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHskBLkhLH




Feticha


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Never seen this style before. Has anyone else?


----------



## carebear12

Does anyone know the style she is wearing? Thank you


----------



## Lizmccourt

Hi, 
forum newbie here and not much of an expert on louboutins but I was given these two pairs by a friend to sell for her and I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the values of these and any general knowledge about the. If so it would be greatly appreciated. 

First pair are No Barre 140 Black Jazz Calf. They have obvious signs of wear but I don't know much about them. With original box and dust bag

The second pair are colizip 100 shiny calf. They are in quite good condition and come with original box and dust bag.

Any help would be much appreciated. I'm sorry if I've posted this in the wrong place!


----------



## Marmarides

Hi, can anybody help identify these two pairs? TIA


----------



## Marmarides

iLoveUni said:


> Hi ladies. I picked these up at a consignment shop. The heel looks like a Batignolles but the toe is more round instead of pointy.
> flickr.com/photos/139293750@N03/26876706323/in/album-72157669374933945/
> 
> The link below has a whole album of more pics.
> https://flic.kr/s/aHskBLkhLH



Hi, these are the Feticha! 

Sorry, just realized this has already been answered


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

What style is this ladies?


----------



## Kalos

InAweWithLoubi said:


> What style is this ladies?
> View attachment 3380367




Yolanda?


----------



## Marmarides

InAweWithLoubi said:


> What style is this ladies?
> View attachment 3380367



Yoyo Zeppa


----------



## angellulu8

Please help me to know this model name and year of release
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you very very much xoxo


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

What style would this be beautiful ladies?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3384461


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

What style would this be beautiful ladies?


----------



## label24

The name is volpi


angellulu8 said:


> Please help me to know this model name and year of release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382810
> 
> 
> Thank you very very much xoxo


Vo


----------



## label24

Kalos said:


> Yolanda?


Yoyo zepa 120


----------



## angellulu8

label24 said:


> The name is volpi
> 
> Vo




Thank u label24
I searched it but their back style is different... I guess. volpi has simple back shape.... I want to see detail of back and side of this shoes.


----------



## angellulu8

InAweWithLoubi said:


> What style would this be beautiful ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384462




Pierce 140


----------



## kjbags

angellulu8 said:


> Please help me to know this model name and year of release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382810
> 
> 
> Thank you very very much xoxo



Youpli, very limited release (49 pairs I think) from a few years ago


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Are these 120 or 140 Declic? Thank you! Need to know for sizing purposes


----------



## kjbags

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Are these 120 or 140 Declic? Thank you! Need to know for sizing purposes
> View attachment 3387182



120


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Me again  Fast Growing my Collection. What Style is this pair ladies?


----------



## dhampir2005

angellulu8 said:


> Please help me to know this model name and year of release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382810
> 
> 
> Thank you very very much xoxo


These were called Youpli, they're a very old, very hard to find style.


----------



## livefire

Hi! Does anyone know what is the style model name of these CL boots are? Thank you.


----------



## Jhash2

Helle everyone I seen these on yoogi's. Could someone identify these?


https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/69202/category/4/


----------



## Jhash2

I saw these on yoogi's. They look to be in great condtion. 

Does anyone know the style name and if they are authentic. I have purchased all of pairs from them for my wife.


----------



## kjbags

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Me again  Fast Growing my Collection. What Style is this pair ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393202



Au Palace


----------



## kjbags

Jhash2 said:


> Helle everyone I seen these on yoogi's. Could someone identify these?
> 
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/69202/category/4/



Privatita


----------



## Black Elite

Could you all help me in identifying the name of this style and/or the year? Thank you!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Does anybody know the style name for these strapppy sandals? 
TIA


----------



## mari_merry

Black Elite said:


> Could you all help me in identifying the name of this style and/or the year? Thank you!
> View attachment 3400241
> View attachment 3400242



Taclou 140mm


----------



## Black Elite

mari_merry said:


> Taclou 140mm


Thank you!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LavenderIce

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Does anybody know the style name for these strapppy sandals?
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405531



Podium


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Does anybody know the style name ladies? TIA


----------



## tiffCAKE

Bought these off eBay and neither the seller nor I knows the style name--someone here has to know them! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Kalos

tiffCAKE said:


> Bought these off eBay and neither the seller nor I knows the style name--someone here has to know them! Thanks for the help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420074
> View attachment 3420075
> View attachment 3420076



Beauty


----------



## tiffCAKE

Kalos said:


> Beauty



You rock!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Can you please tell me the style name of these shoes? And any other info you may have? Fit? Sizing? Etc...
Thanks!


----------



## Enigma78

Can anyone help ID this? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## mari_merry

Enigma78 said:


> Can anyone help ID this?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421539


Argotik 100mm


----------



## mari_merry

tigertrixie said:


> Can you please tell me the style name of these shoes? And any other info you may have? Fit? Sizing? Etc...
> Thanks!
> View attachment 3421413
> View attachment 3421414


Marpoil


----------



## Luv n bags

mari_merry said:


> Argotik 100mm


'


----------



## Luv n bags

mari_merry said:


> Marpoil



Thank you!


----------



## Marmarides

Hi girls, does anyone know the name of this model? A pointed satin sling back with a knot/bow on the toe...? XX
http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## Marmarides

Here are two pics - does anyone know what the name of this model is? XX


----------



## Creativelyswank

Purchased these at a great consignment shop in Ft. Myers, FL while there for my son's hockey tournament. Would greatly appreciate if someone knows what the name of the style is. They are so much more comfortable than the pair I bought at the boutique, it was serendipitous!


----------



## Black Elite

Creativelyswank said:


> Purchased these at a great consignment shop in Ft. Myers, FL while there for my son's hockey tournament. Would greatly appreciate if someone knows what the name of the style is. They are so much more comfortable than the pair I bought at the boutique, it was serendipitous!



This is the Mille Cordes. Very pretty style on the feet!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Black Elite said:


> This is the Mille Cordes. Very pretty style on the feet!


Thank you so much! They are quite comfortable too, at least in relation to my other pair.


----------



## berlin.newbie

Hey everyone!
I'm new to the family and got this pair handed down. I would love to know more about them since I have no clue about anything!
The leather is all black and shiny (don't mind the funky light). Is this Python?
I would appreciate any help to find out more about this style. There are already a couple of years old and have been worn quite a bit, so I couldn't find any references.
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## rdgldy

berlin.newbie said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm new to the family and got this pair handed down. I would love to know more about them since I have no clue about anything!
> The leather is all black and shiny (don't mind the funky light). Is this Python?
> I would appreciate any help to find out more about this style. There are already a couple of years old and have been worn quite a bit, so I couldn't find any references.
> Thanks a lot in advance!


Need a good profile shot on a flat surface, but look like black python simples.


----------



## berlin.newbie

rdgldy said:


> Need a good profile shot on a flat surface, but look like black python simples.



Thanks you for taking the time 
Here are hopefully more suitable pictures:


----------



## stilly

Anyone know the name of these?


----------



## mari_merry

stilly said:


> Anyone know the name of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458838
> View attachment 3458839


"Salonu" mb?


----------



## Materielgrrl

Does anyone know the name of this shoe?


----------



## MDM

Materielgrrl said:


> Does anyone know the name of this shoe?
> 
> View attachment 3460282



*Clichy Brode*


----------



## Materielgrrl

^  @MDM Thank you!


----------



## CLluva

Question for the CL Goddesses please- Does anyone know what the style name of this shoe is?  Has a 120cm heel with a pitch similar to So Kate.


----------



## Kalos

CLluva said:


> Question for the CL Goddesses please- Does anyone know what the style name of this shoe is?  Has a 120cm heel with a pitch similar to So Kate.



Insectika


----------



## CLluva

Kalos said:


> Insectika


Thank you very much !


----------



## lobeey

Can Someone ID this for me? =)


----------



## Shivani S.

Hi everyone! I came across this style on instagram and have been searching everywhere to figure out the name so I can try to get a pair for my wedding! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## _Danielle_

Shivani S. said:


> Hi everyone! I came across this style on instagram and have been searching everywhere to figure out the name so I can try to get a pair for my wedding! Any help would be greatly appreciated!



christian louboutin patterned peep-toe "*Titi*" pumps Green and gold


----------



## jyyanks

Hello, 
Can someone identify these slingbacks? Are they the N Prive? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I have NEVER seen this style before. It is GORGEOUS! Does anyone know the name?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3471913


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

What is the name of this style ladies?


----------



## J_L33

Shivani S. said:


> Hi everyone! I came across this style on instagram and have been searching everywhere to figure out the name so I can try to get a pair for my wedding! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Aren't these amazing? I inquired about these as well many pages back. Now, all I see are the patent sky-high stilettos or ones with impractical platforms...but when I discover some older styles I'm just like "Crap, where _was_ I?"....I hope CL brings some of the older styles or makes more textile-based shoes with embroidery/embellishments like he used to.


----------



## Kalos

InAweWithLoubi said:


> View attachment 3477993
> 
> 
> What is the name of this style ladies?



Ring my toe


----------



## hellokitty1969

Hi! These look like CLs. Does anyone know the name of these shoes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## malakru

Hi ladies! Could you tell me what style is this?  TIA!


----------



## JoeDelRey

malakru said:


> Hi ladies! Could you tell me what style is this?  TIA!


I'm guessing those are the FiFi 120


----------



## Natasha210

Hi ladies
Is this the old or new pigalle?? 
Thank you xox
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kjbags

Natasha210 said:


> Hi ladies
> Is this the old or new pigalle??
> Thank you xox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489265
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app



Old


----------



## Natasha210

kjbags said:


> Old


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shelbyheath96

Hi everyone! Can someone please tell me the year/season these guys were around? I know they are the Willetta but don't have a lot of other info.


----------



## ruglover

Hi, can anyhow identify these for me please.

View media item 883


----------



## malakru

Hi ladies! Could you help me with name of  this CLs)? TIA!


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

Can anyone help ID this please.
thanks


----------



## LavenderIce

malakru said:


> Hi ladies! Could you help me with name of  this CLs)? TIA!



They are called Mad. 



Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help ID this please.
> thanks
> View attachment 3502620



Yopen


----------



## Marmarides

Hi girls, could you help me identify these? I can only find the "LouBout" but they have a peeptoe and these don't... 
TIA


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Hello Beautiful ladies ,

Can someone help me identify this pair of beautiful strappy platform sandals ? 

TIA


----------



## belledejour

Can someone please identify these heels?  They are clearly not Louboutin's but I just can't figure out what brand or style!  Any help would be wonderful


----------



## Natasha210

Hi ladies
Anyone know the style name of this shoe? Thank you xx






Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sw0op

Hi does anyone know what style name this is?


----------



## Luv n bags

sw0op said:


> View attachment 3517715
> View attachment 3517716
> 
> 
> Hi does anyone know what style name this is?



Possibly Lady Claude


----------



## Marmarides

Hi girls, can you help identify these? TIA!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Champus


----------



## _Danielle_

Marmarides said:


> Hi girls, can you help identify these? TIA!!


Champus


----------



## _Danielle_

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hello Beautiful ladies ,
> 
> Can someone help me identify this pair of beautiful strappy platform sandals ?
> 
> TIA


Passiflore ....


----------



## Marmarides

Hi girls  Does anyone know these? XX


----------



## xiaomianbao

Hi all!
Having trouble IDing these:





http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ourt-shoes-christian-louboutin-2733979.shtml#
ID # 2733979

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Marmarides

Does anyone know the name if this (old?) style? xxx


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hello Everyone, 
I am a bit confused about which style this is. Is this a pigalle follie? The heels much more narrower than a regular pigalle?


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

Okay I know nearly all the styles for louboutin but i am finding this one hard ... When I measure the heel its 110mm... so I thought this could be either the Fifi or the Dorissima. I know that in a size 37.5 the fifi 100mm actually measures 105mm for some odd reason. I have these in a size 39, and they measure 110mm. But I know the Fifi and Dorissima are very close in design. Maybe it could even be a different style im unaware of but the 110mm heel has got me completely stumped!.
I appreciate the help, Thank you.


----------



## pbjilly

I was thinking either So Kate or Pigalle Follies, but I need help since I don't know for sure. Thanks!


----------



## LilaStarlet

Can anyone ID these for me? At first I thought they were the Catwoman style but it looks like those have a t strap.


----------



## columbian2009

hello, I bought the flat from ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-37-Flat-/322458430040?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=noSvn8uqA0kRYVEclEBQgqNd4dM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
item: Christian louboutin shoes 37 flat
list number: unknown
seller: wendwe-7
comments: I want to know what style it is. they are a little bit different from the pigalle flats, so I think they are follies. But at the back of the shoes, they only have 6 spikes(picture 3) each line, while the one I found from louboutin website have 7 spikes. (http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ca_en/shop/women/follies-spikes-000-calf.html). Are they legit? and what is the style? Thank you very much.


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Can someone identify this style? Thanks!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Can someone identify this style? Thanks!


Think I found it by myself. Should be Straratata


----------



## alexandra101

Can anyone help identify these? Thank you.


----------



## alexandra101

alexandra101 said:


> Can anyone help identify these? Thank you.


Never mind, I found them, they are the Degraspike.


----------



## Nubcake

I've been watching these on eBay for a while (too expensive ) and want to know what these booties are called!


----------



## Yogathlete

pbjilly said:


> I was thinking either So Kate or Pigalle Follies, but I need help since I don't know for sure. Thanks!
> View attachment 3645299
> View attachment 3645299


so kate


----------



## fashion_victim9

hi! pls help me to determine what style is it?


----------



## cadillacclaire

fashion_victim9 said:


> hi! pls help me to determine what style is it?
> 
> Chasse 140


----------



## fashion_victim9

thank you soooo much!


----------



## cadillacclaire

These are older, and look a lot like Pigalle 120's but with a rounded toe. Any ideas? And no, that's not their box they're sitting on  They came in a box from a pair of Kate's.


----------



## TaishasMan

Clichy 120


----------



## TaishasMan

Anyone know what this style is called?


----------



## cadillacclaire

TaishasMan said:


> Clichy 120


Thank you kindly!


----------



## mal

cadillacclaire said:


> These are older, and look a lot like Pigalle 120's but with a rounded toe. Any ideas? And no, that's not their box they're sitting on  They came in a box from a pair of Kate's.


Lady Lynch I believe


----------



## cadillacclaire

TaishasMan said:


> Anyone know what this style is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669516


Pretty sure it's called Lux 140


----------



## TaishasMan

cadillacclaire said:


> Pretty sure it's called Lux 140



Thank you! [emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi! Any ideas what styles are these?

1) this looks like Gilet 140 met Altadama lol




2) and this one







Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## cadillacclaire

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hi! Any ideas what styles are these?
> 
> 1) this looks like Gilet 140 met Altadama lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) and this one
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!



The first one is called Gilet Sandale 120. There's a pair on VC which has a pic of the box label: 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ce-up-boots-christian-louboutin-3727605.shtml

Can't find anything on the sandals I'm afraid


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Please help!


----------



## fashion_victim9

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Please help!



decollete 554, aren't they?


----------



## fashion_victim9

cadillacclaire said:


> The first one is called Gilet Sandale 120. There's a pair on VC which has a pic of the box label:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ce-up-boots-christian-louboutin-3727605.shtml
> 
> Can't find anything on the sandals I'm afraid


thanks a lot! I knew they should be at the same boat with ordinary Gilet lol


----------



## flowergirl2




----------



## flowergirl2

View attachment 3695664
View attachment 3695665
View attachment 3695666
View attachment 3695667


----------



## cadillacclaire

I'm pretty sure that it's called Pass Pass.


----------



## ive_flipped

I LOVE this shoe and want to make sure I order the right one I saw:




What is this beauty? And does it fit true to size or need to size up?

Thanks everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Looks like the cross Blake I hv them in pink but oddly my usual size 38 is a little too big


----------



## ive_flipped

Looks like the cross Blake is sold out. Anyone have the crissos? Would it be similar fit?


----------



## PurseACold

ive_flipped said:


> I LOVE this shoe and want to make sure I order the right one I saw:
> 
> View attachment 3710101
> 
> 
> What is this beauty? And does it fit true to size or need to size up?
> 
> Thanks everyone [emoji4]


Cross Blake is TTS. You might even have to size down.


----------



## Bee-licious

ive_flipped said:


> Looks like the cross Blake is sold out. Anyone have the crissos? Would it be similar fit?


I want to know this too! I'm interested in the Crissos!


----------



## ive_flipped

Bee-licious said:


> I want to know this too! I'm interested in the Crissos!



I ordered them. I will let you know once they arrive


----------



## ive_flipped

Manolo has an identical one to the cross Blake I may order it too lol


----------



## Bee-licious

ive_flipped said:


> I ordered them. I will let you know once they arrive


Thanks! The Louboutin website says they're TTS - did you order your regular TTS size? I'm struggling with buying them because they're on sale and also holding back because I don't really need another pair of heels.....I think


----------



## ive_flipped

Yes I ordered same size as my simple 100
They are on sale? Ugh not her [emoji30]


----------



## Bee-licious

ive_flipped said:


> Yes I ordered same size as my simple 100
> They are on sale? Ugh not her [emoji30]


Yes they're on sale at Hirshleifers!!! Have you received them? How do they fit?


----------



## Rick Heukers

Can anyone help me find out wich models these christian louboutin are? View media item 2863View media item 2862


----------



## cadillacclaire

Rick Heukers said:


> Can anyone help me find out wich models these christian louboutin are? View media item 2863View media item 2862


First one is Pik Boat in Multicolor Colombe (http://www.fashionphile.com/christi...boat-flats-42-multicolor-colombe-metal-137482)
Second style is Louis, and most likely called Saffiano Spike (I found the Strass version here: http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/nl_en/shop/men/louis-saffiano-strass.html, so just extrapolating...)


----------



## Nubcake

These are listed on a site as Decollete 868 but as far as I know they aren't supposed to have a platform?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Nubcake said:


> These are listed on a site as Decollete 868 but as far as I know they aren't supposed to have a platform?


Decolzep


----------



## Nadia5678n

Hi,

These are described as So Kates but the heel looks more like a Pigalle. What do knowledgable people think?

Thanks


----------



## cadillacclaire

Nadia5678n said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are described as So Kates but the heel looks more like a Pigalle. What do knowledgable people think?
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 3731578
> View attachment 3731579
> 
> View attachment 3731580
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731581


Neither. Look more like Decollete 868.
People will label anything as a So Kate just to get more hits.


----------



## grtlegs

Yep, everything is labeled a so Kate on eBay.....


----------



## CLGirl

Hi can anyone ID these for me?  I'm guessing maybe they are an older style as they seem quite hard to find. TIA


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLGirl said:


> Hi can anyone ID these for me?  I'm guessing maybe they are an older style as they seem quite hard to find. TIA


It's called Puglia
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...ed-Sole-Espadrille-Wedge/prod157410139/p.prod


----------



## ive_flipped

Bee-licious said:


> Yes they're on sale at Hirshleifers!!! Have you received them? How do they fit?



Sorry I somehow missed this. They were not comfortable at all and I sent them back [emoji22]


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

Please help identify these christian louboutins. Thank you


----------



## LavenderIce

ReedFashionBlog said:


> Please help identify these christian louboutins. Thank you


Clichy 100


----------



## ivyguppy

Could someone please help me ID these? Thanks!


----------



## _Danielle_

ivyguppy said:


> Could someone please help me ID these? Thanks!


N° Prive Slingback


----------



## Loub Lover

Hi,

Please can I have an ID for these:









Thanks


----------



## eebragg

I bought these from a resale store, and I have no idea what the style name is! Please help!


----------



## J_L33

Please ID these:


----------



## highheeladdict

Could someone please help me with these? I don't know what style they are


----------



## _Danielle_

highheeladdict said:


> Could someone please help me with these? I don't know what style they are


Looks like a Declic 120 to me


----------



## highheeladdict

_Danielle_ said:


> Looks like a Declic 120 to me



Thank you so much for your quick response!


----------



## _Danielle_

eebragg said:


> I bought these from a resale store, and I have no idea what the style name is! Please help!


Jordi from 2008


----------



## _Danielle_

Loub Lover said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can I have an ID for these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Lassagi 140


----------



## Loub Lover

_Danielle_ said:


> Lassagi 140


Thank you!


----------



## highheeladdict

I have another question on the Declic: I assume they have a small hidden platform...does anybody know how high the platform is?
TIA


----------



## _Danielle_

highheeladdict said:


> I have another question on the Declic: I assume they have a small hidden platform...does anybody know how high the platform is?
> TIA


In this case: Declic leather pumps
Black leather almond-toe pumps
approximately 120 - 130mm high
hidden 20mm platform and stiletto heel


----------



## Black Elite

I got these boots for a steal (I hope) at a consignment shop here in Paris. Can anyone identify them for me? And perhaps the season or original price?


----------



## _Danielle_

Black Elite said:


> I got these boots for a steal (I hope) at a consignment shop here in Paris. Can anyone identify them for me? And perhaps the season or original price?


Akhalil 70 mm
Studded leather Biker Boots 2495$


----------



## Black Elite

_Danielle_ said:


> Akhalil 70 mm
> Studded leather Biker Boots 2495$


Thanks, Danielle!


----------



## Etkas

Sorry to post this here but I unfortunately can't create a new post on the main page.
I figure the question fits best here.

Is there such a thing as Louboutin Style Archive/index? Meaning somewhere I can go to find out everything about a particular CL shoe?

For example, I'm curious to know how many style versions (patterns, colors, materials, rarely of each style, etc.) the So Kate comes in. Has anyone put this information together and if not would anyone be willing to help do it?

I had a look through the forums and the reference library but can't seem to find a definitive list, so to speak.

You girls are so impressive in your knowledge of CL that I thought if anyone would know the answer, you would!

Also, if anyone wants to create a new post for this I'd be very happy for you to do so.

Thank you!


----------



## julia_sp

Hi all,

Just wanted to ask you for that model, do you know, if it's Enclume again, because googling it like that I almost find nothing, just 2-3 ebay pics?

Thank you very much


----------



## Tarhls

Can somebody please shed light on what style these are. TIA


----------



## _Danielle_

Tarhls said:


> Can somebody please shed light on what style these are. TIA


This is a very Jaws


----------



## Tarhls

_Danielle_ said:


> This is a very Jaws


Thanks so much ❤️


----------



## GeeGeePurse

I was wondering how i can find someone to tell me if a purse bought in a thrift store is genuine on this site, it is Christian Louboutin. Thank you so much have a lovely day and sorry to write here but i have been struggling where to post.


----------



## heychar

Hi Ladies

It's been a while for me, so out of the loop

Can you help me identify these 2 shoes please... TIA


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi
The Sandal looks like a Cherry to me ....
The other one Is hard to see with the heel but I would say it's a Flo 120mm


----------



## heychar

_Danielle_ said:


> Hi
> The Sandal looks like a Cherry to me ....
> The other one Is hard to see with the heel but I would say it's a Flo 120mm


Thanks for replying Hun, do you think it's the Flo or Yootish?


----------



## _Danielle_

heychar said:


> Thanks for replying Hun, do you think it's the Flo or Yootish?


I would tend to the Flo because the Yoothis has a curve heel. It would be better to have a pic from the side  but I am not the expert  have fun


----------



## heychar

_Danielle_ said:


> I would tend to the Flo because the Yoothis has a curve heel. It would be better to have a pic from the side  but I am not the expert  have fun


Thanks Hun, the seller didn't list a side profile pic and unfortunately didn't respond to my request for pics in time before the listing ended.. but looking at the heel, I think you are right about it being the flo - I prefer the design of the flo better looking at the different pics online.  Thank you for all your help xx

- Only just realised the seller had Yootish written in the listing


----------



## LexaMichelle

Can anyone help identify these shoes? The heel is a 140mm I believe.
Thanks!


----------



## cadillacclaire

LexaMichelle said:


> Can anyone help identify these shoes? The heel is a 140mm I believe.
> Thanks!
> View attachment 3817948
> View attachment 3817950
> View attachment 3817951


It's called Top LA 140
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/shoes/...her-top-la-140-t-strap-pumps-size-8-5-39.html


----------



## LexaMichelle

cadillacclaire said:


> It's called Top LA 140
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/shoes/...her-top-la-140-t-strap-pumps-size-8-5-39.html


Thank you so much!


----------



## 000

Anyone know? TIA!


----------



## jvall18

Hi all! Just bought these from therealreal but the name isn't identified. They look like piggale follies but I'm not as confident on CL types. Can you please let me know! Thanks a million!!


----------



## _Danielle_

jvall18 said:


> View attachment 3826231
> View attachment 3826232
> View attachment 3826233
> View attachment 3826234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all! Just bought these from therealreal but the name isn't identified. They look like piggale follies but I'm not as confident on CL types. Can you please let me know! Thanks a million!!


Looks like a Pigalle 85mm to me I never saw a Follies with the black trim.


----------



## cadillacclaire

jvall18 said:


> View attachment 3826231
> View attachment 3826232
> View attachment 3826233
> View attachment 3826234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all! Just bought these from therealreal but the name isn't identified. They look like piggale follies but I'm not as confident on CL types. Can you please let me know! Thanks a million!!


Yoogi's had a listing for an identical pair. Says it comes with the box, so if that's the case they're Pigalle 100 in Antique Glitter.
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/shoes/...ue-glitter-pigalle-100-pumps-size-7-37-5.html


----------



## jvall18

This is the exact same pair (just slightly different size). Thank you so much!!

Thank you also _danielle_ for helping me to identify the type!!


----------



## Loub Lover

Please can anyone ID these. Thanks.


----------



## _Danielle_

Loub Lover said:


> View attachment 3829014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can anyone ID these. Thanks.


Coup de bleu 100mm Slingback


----------



## Loub Lover

Thank you!


----------



## Jhash2

Can someone please identify these?


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi! Does anybody know this style? Like Corneille, but with thick heels. TIA!


----------



## _Danielle_

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hi! Does anybody know this style? Like Corneille, but with thick heels. TIA!


This is a Requi Pump ...


----------



## fashion_victim9

_Danielle_ said:


> This is a Requi Pump ...



thank you so much, you're a life saver


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello could someone identify these boots please they seem similar to the Fifi botta but on these the zip is at the back instead of side thanks


----------



## fashion_victim9

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hello could someone identify these boots please they seem similar to the Fifi botta but on these the zip is at the back instead of side thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858463
> View attachment 3858464
> View attachment 3858467



look like Babel to me
and fifi botta's heel is much thinner


----------



## cadillacclaire

fashion_victim9 said:


> look like Babel to me
> and fifi botta's heel is much thinner


With the zip up the back, I think they're Bourge. 
I have a pair in smooth leather and they look exactly the same to me!


----------



## fashion_victim9

cadillacclaire said:


> With the zip up the back, I think they're Bourge.
> I have a pair in smooth leather and they look exactly the same to me!



I had Babel both with back and side zip. Bourge's toes look different to me though it's hard to say by the pictures of TS


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi, does anyone know what style this is?


----------



## label24

Does any one know what style this is?


----------



## attiel

Hi! I saw these on a consignment site but they had already sold out.. I normally would let it go but these would be 150% my perfect wedding shoes and it'd be amazing to find them!! Anybody know the style?

Thanks!


----------



## Marmarides

Hi! Can anyone help identify these beauties? Are they bridal shoes?


----------



## Loub Lover

Hi 
Can anyone ID these please? Thank you


----------



## Marmarides

"Miss Poppins 140"


----------



## nikksterxx

nikksterxx said:


> Hi, does anyone know what style this is?



anyone??


----------



## Loub Lover

Marmarides said:


> "Miss Poppins 140"


Thank you!


----------



## fashion_victim9

hi! please help me to identify these
TIA!


----------



## label24

Pretty woman boots 120!


----------



## fashion_victim9

label24 said:


> Pretty woman boots 120!



thanks! I know pretty woman, they look alike, but they are not thigh high, they have back zipper (these ones are with side zippers) and don't have these big cuffs


----------



## cadillacclaire

Jhash2 said:


> View attachment 3849770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please identify these?


I'm pretty sure they're Coquine.


----------



## J_L33

label24 said:


> Does any one know what style this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863243


Mount Street limited editions


----------



## Maxl

heychar said:


> View attachment 3814949
> View attachment 3814950
> 
> Thanks Hun, the seller didn't list a side profile pic and unfortunately didn't respond to my request for pics in time before the listing ended.. but looking at the heel, I think you are right about it being the flo - I prefer the design of the flo better looking at the different pics online.  Thank you for all your help xx
> 
> - Only just realised the seller had Yootish written in the listing



Aren´t those the Youpi 120? I think so...


----------



## Nadia5678n

Hi,

Does anyone recognise these please?

Thanks


----------



## newuser2014

Hi - does anyone know the style? Best regards


----------



## jvall18

Could someone please identify these please? TIA!


----------



## cadillacclaire

jvall18 said:


> Could someone please identify these please? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881818


Roudounia
Very pretty!


----------



## jvall18

cadillacclaire said:


> Roudounia
> Very pretty!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## jvall18

Hey again all! Sorry to keep asking, I find I’m on here all the time as I don’t know the styles well enough.

Someone in my neighbourhood is selling these but I don’t know what style they are. Please help! Also not sure if they are stretchy in the calves or not.


----------



## jvall18

Nevermind! I think they are banditas!


----------



## Addictedtofashion87

Could anyone identify the black pair?


----------



## birkasonne

Hi. 
Can you help with the style name of this heels, thanks


----------



## cadillacclaire

birkasonne said:


> View attachment 3891433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> Can you help with the style name of this heels, thanks


Malabar Hill


----------



## cadillacclaire

Addictedtofashion87 said:


> View attachment 3890689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone identify the black pair?


Hard to tell from the photo, but might be Dahlia.


----------



## birkasonne

cadillacclaire said:


> Malabar Hill


Thank you


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi, does anyone know what style this is?


----------



## cadillacclaire

You're not being ignored, it's just tough to identify some of the older styles. I've been keeping an eye out, but people forget the names, they get separated from boxes, and fewer pics remain on the web over time... Just look at all the missing pics on the older pages on this board!


----------



## nikksterxx

hoping maybe someone knows this style
thanks!!


----------



## Tarhls

An someone please ID these Louboutins.
TIA


----------



## J_L33

Hey guys, I know that this is a re-post, but please please please ID these. I'm so in love!!

Are these dupes, by the way? I did an exhaustive Google search and couldn't find any that remotely resembled these.


----------



## austindom

Hi,

Can you help with this style?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tiffCAKE

austindom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help with this style?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922630
> View attachment 3922631
> View attachment 3922632
> View attachment 3922633



I’m not sure because this isn’t a style that I have or with which I’m familiar, but one possibility is open clic???


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi does anyone know the name of this bootie?

Thanks!


----------



## label24

austindom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help with this style?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922630
> View attachment 3922631
> View attachment 3922632
> View attachment 3922633



Open clic 120


----------



## Tarhls

Tarhls said:


> An someone please ID these Louboutins.
> TIA


Bump


----------



## tiffCAKE

I’m a ding dong hoping someone can identify the style attached in the photo. I bought these from the original owner and she didn’t have the box or recall the name. She bought them in Europe in 2016 from a boutique. They look like an iriza or some d’orsay style but with the “cutaway” or “cateye” of red sole peeking on the stiletto like apostrophy or argotik. Then of course, there’s the red patent strapping overlayed on top like an exoskeleton! I would love to get more of them but I don’t know the stylename for searching. 

I Appreciate everyone’s knowledge! Thanks for the help!


----------



## label24

Does everyone knows the name of these beautis?


----------



## catcat

Can anybody help me name these please


----------



## _Danielle_

catcat said:


> View attachment 3933437
> 
> 
> Can anybody help me name these please


Hi catcat
this look's like a Crissos Glittex to me


----------



## Marmarides

Hi, can you help identify these? TIA


----------



## fashion_victim9

Marmarides said:


> Hi, can you help identify these? TIA
> View attachment 3938019
> View attachment 3938020



hi! it's Christian Louboutin Couche Nodo 70mm


----------



## Marmarides

x


----------



## Marmarides

fashion_victim9 said:


> hi! it's Christian Louboutin Couche Nodo 70mm


OMG thank you so much! Wow that was fast, lol! You are awesome, thanks again!!


----------



## Rachel24

tiffCAKE said:


> I’m not sure because this isn’t a style that I have or with which I’m familiar, but one possibility is open clic???



Looks like Open Clic to me too


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone, I'm looking for the names of either of these jeweled suede pumps... thanks in advance!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 =


----------



## Rachel24

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for the names of either of these jeweled suede pumps... thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3945918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945919



1st picture Pigalle Folies Clair De Lune Strass 100 (lots of fakes around so be careful if buying)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Rachel24 said:


> 1st picture Pigalle Folies Clair De Lune Strass 100 (lots of fakes around so be careful if buying)


Thanks Rachel24!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Rachel24 said:


> lots of fakes around so be careful if buying



sad but true, including the ones on the picture with red plastic card that never goes with authentic CL


----------



## Oliviaa31

I found these at a thrift store. If I could get some help identifying these that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## fashion_victim9

Oliviaa31 said:


> I found these at a thrift store. If I could get some help identifying these that would be great. Thanks!
> View attachment 3948079
> View attachment 3948080
> View attachment 3948082
> View attachment 3948083
> View attachment 3948078



they look like simple pump 85 to me


----------



## Oliviaa31

fashion_victim9 said:


> they look like simple pump 85 to me



Thanks!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Oliviaa31 said:


> I found these at a thrift store. If I could get some help identifying these that would be great. Thanks!
> View attachment 3948079
> View attachment 3948080
> View attachment 3948082
> View attachment 3948083
> View attachment 3948078



The color is called fairytale mandarin... I’m looking for it color in Very Prive! [emoji8]


----------



## Oliviaa31

tiffCAKE said:


> The color is called fairytale mandarin... I’m looking for it color in Very Prive! [emoji8]



Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## AmyCL

Can anyone identify these for me? Thanks!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Hoping someone can ID this boot. I got permission from the seller to use her photo to post here. We know that the ankle version is called Lina but we don’t know if the knee version has the same name or not. Thanks for sharing your knowledge!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I would snatch these up if they were in my size—sadly they are not & I don’t know how to find them without knowing their name. Thanks again!


----------



## cadillacclaire

It looks like they are just called Lina.
There was a pair sold on Tradesy, and while they didn't post a pic of the label, they did say it came with the box so I'd take their word for it. I love those, I saw the same listing. So tempted...!
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chris...h-high-knee-ankle-pumps-black-boots-21393467/


----------



## tiffCAKE

cadillacclaire said:


> It looks like they are just called Lina.
> There was a pair sold on Tradesy, and while they didn't post a pic of the label, they did say it came with the box so I'd take their word for it. I love those, I saw the same listing. So tempted...!
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chris...h-high-knee-ankle-pumps-black-boots-21393467/



Thanks so much! I passed along the info to the seller and now I’m on the hunt for them in my size!


----------



## mrslykins

Hi. Can someone ID and authenticate these for me?  Are they C'est Moi? They look to be marked as samples. They're from eBay. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253417419459


----------



## cadillacclaire

mrslykins said:


> Hi. Can someone ID and authenticate these for me?  Are they C'est Moi? They look to be marked as samples.



Yes, they're C'est Moi. They look legit to me, but if you want to be sure please post on the authentication thread and a pro will confirm!


----------



## orachelo

Anyone know the style name of this? Thx!


----------



## Dorudon

Looks like a pair of old Pigalle probably with 45 mm heel.


----------



## Skgal

*I’ve had to start a new user name after a few years off TPF. Can someone please identify thismodel name? Thanks in advance*


----------



## cadillacclaire

Single Ita 120


----------



## legaldiva




----------



## Skgal

cadillacclaire said:


> Single Ita 120


Thank you very much!


----------



## mal

Skgal said:


> View attachment 3973158
> View attachment 3973159
> 
> *I’ve had to start a new user name after a few years off TPF. Can someone please identify thismodel name? Thanks in advance*


 What was your old user name? I'm still here -in and out since 2009!


----------



## Kendralynne

Trying to find the style name of this older pair of Louboutins and for the life of me can’t. They’re lace with 85 mm heels. Thanks!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Kendralynne said:


> Trying to find the style name of this older pair of Louboutins and for the life of me can’t. They’re lace with 85 mm heels. Thanks!



Seville??


----------



## Mingx2

Hi ladies, can you help me identify this pair of CL? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you so much!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Mingx2 said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me identify this pair of CL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979764
> View attachment 3979765
> 
> Thank you so much!



Air chance?? I’ve never seen these colors before so I could be way off


----------



## cadillacclaire

tiffCAKE said:


> Air chance?? I’ve never seen these colors before so I could be way off


Looks like Air Chance to me too! Version Primavere.


----------



## itcfig

Hello beautiful ladies! I would love to know which model is this CL shoes. Already tried many keywords combinations on google but cant find which one is this. Thanks!


----------



## tiffCAKE

itcfig said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! I would love to know which model is this CL shoes. Already tried many keywords combinations on google but cant find which one is this. Thanks!
> View attachment 3987057
> View attachment 3987058



Camerona (I think)


----------



## itcfig

tiffCAKE said:


> Camerona (I think)


You are right! Thanks a lot. So happy that I finally find out.


----------



## CLshopper

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Anyone know what these are?



Top Gamine 140


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Top Gamine 140


Wow, you're good!  How about this one:


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Wow, you're good!  How about this one:



Verdun!


----------



## legaldiva

Desperately seeking ...


----------



## cadillacclaire

legaldiva said:


> Desperately seeking ...


Man! I've been looking, but I can't find anything that looks even remotely like those. Are you 100% sure they're the same shoes in both pics? 100% the second is for sure Louboutin?


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Verdun!



Wow, I wonder if you've ever been stumped!  haha.

How about these ones.  The heel is metal if you couldn't see.


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Wow, I wonder if you've ever been stumped!  haha.
> 
> How about these ones.  The heel is metal if you couldn't see.


A bit tough to tell from the pic, but maybe Yoyospina?


----------



## Black Elite

Can anyone help me ID this pair?


----------



## legaldiva

cadillacclaire said:


> Man! I've been looking, but I can't find anything that looks even remotely like those. Are you 100% sure they're the same shoes in both pics? 100% the second is for sure Louboutin?


That's the thing!  I cannot, for hte life of me, figure out if they are CLs, or knock offs, or a different brand.  It's crazy.  I'm totally stumped!!!


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> A bit tough to tell from the pic, but maybe Yoyospina?


yes that's it!  I did a google search for that name and it's the same style!  You're good!
What about these ones?  I don't think I'll stump you.  I'm not trying to, I honestly don't know the names of these


----------



## CLshopper

Better pics of the same style:


----------



## cadillacclaire

Black Elite said:


> Can anyone help me ID this pair?


Fourmi


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Better pics of the same style:



Padrino 70!


----------



## Black Elite

cadillacclaire said:


> Fourmi


You are a gem. Thank you so much!


----------



## cadillacclaire

legaldiva said:


> That's the thing!  I cannot, for hte life of me, figure out if they are CLs, or knock offs, or a different brand.  It's crazy.  I'm totally stumped!!!


BLAM!!! Chichi gold.
That one was driving me crazy!


----------



## CLshopper

Black Elite said:


> You are a gem. Thank you so much!


Thank you!  That's 4 for 4!  I know a lot of the names, but some of the more obscure ones I don't.  I have the book too:







But the book doesn't include all the styles.


----------



## CLshopper

What about this one?


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> What about this one?


Bridget!
So jealous of the book! Where did you get it?


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Bridget!
> So jealous of the book! Where did you get it?


oh ok Bridget!  As opposed to Bridget Back is the one that has spikes all over.  
Yes, the book is very cool, glossy pics of production of the shoes and history of the shoes.  And a glossary in the back of some of the shoes, but not comprehensive.
If you look on ebay for "Louboutin book" there are lots of them!  

How about this one:





It has a slanted heel and small platform.  I know the version of this with the open toe is called Mater Claude.  But I forget the name for the closed toe version.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Marmarides said:


> Hi! Can anyone help identify these beauties? Are they bridal shoes?


Evita!
Stumbled across a pair on the Luxury Closet today


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Bridget!
> So jealous of the book! Where did you get it?


oh Nevermind!  I found out it is the prorata!  I knew that before.

About that book, I can send you mine if you want?  I've looked through it, I don't need it anymore.  Because I appreciate you sharing your expertise.  Let me know!  

Another one I found, is this very prive sling?  Or another kind?


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> oh Nevermind!  I found out it is the prorata!  I knew that before.
> 
> About that book, I can send you mine if you want?  I've looked through it, I don't need it anymore.  Because I appreciate you sharing your expertise.  Let me know!
> 
> Another one I found, is this very prive sling?  Or another kind?


That's No Prive. 
I'd be thrilled to have the book! Sending you a PM now!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Cocofalana said:


> Just want to know if you all think these are authentic?


Please move this to the authentication thread, under Louboutin Shopping. An authenticator will look at them there!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello could someone tell me the name of these boots please. This is what the seller sent me and said it is dark brown colour


----------



## Loveshoes-uk

Hello everyone, please tell me what style this is:


----------



## cadillacclaire

Loveshoes-uk said:


> View attachment 4016540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, please tell me what style this is:


Madame Claude


----------



## cadillacclaire

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hello could someone tell me the name of these boots please. This is what the seller sent me and said it is dark brown colour


Fifi Botta. Not 100% for sure, but most likely


----------



## Marmarides

Hi girls, can someone help identify these? x


----------



## Marmarides

Or does anyone know the name of these Fringe Booties?


----------



## CLshopper

I know the closed toe with the gold on the toe is the Chelita.  Is this also called the Chelita?


----------



## CLshopper

One ad I saw said "Aziboot", but from google searches that doesn't appear to be true:


----------



## Marmarides

CLshopper said:


> I know the closed toe with the gold on the toe is the Chelita.  Is this also called the Chelita?


These are the "Triboclou"


----------



## Marmarides

CLshopper said:


> One ad I saw said "Aziboot", but from google searches that doesn't appear to be true:


Yes, Aziboot is correct


----------



## CLshopper

Marmarides said:


> Yes, Aziboot is correct



Ok!  All the pics on google were different, must just be variations.

How about this one:


----------



## CLshopper

Or these:






Thanks!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Or these:
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Gilet 140


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Ok!  All the pics on google were different, must just be variations.
> 
> How about this one:


Campanina 150


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Campanina 150


Thank you!
What about these ones?  They look like the "new simple", but the heel is thicker:


----------



## tiffCAKE

CLshopper said:


> Thank you!
> What about these ones?  They look like the "new simple", but the heel is thicker:



Bruges maybe?


----------



## CLshopper

tiffCAKE said:


> Bruges maybe?



No because the front is too slanty, the Bruges is more like a flat front.  This is the same style I saw elsewhere, maybe a better pic.


----------



## Peteralba

Hi can anybody help with these usual shoes


----------



## Peteralba

Sorry meant  unusual


----------



## fashion_victim9

cadillacclaire said:


> Gilet 140



I think they are not actually. I once had the same boots for sale, and didn't find the right name. Gilet's platform looks like bianca, and these ones are more like altadama. close, but different styles.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Peteralba said:


> Hi can anybody help with these usual shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049702
> View attachment 4049703



these are fakes inspired by Daffodile Brodee 20th Anniversary pumps


----------



## Peteralba

fashion_victim9 said:


> these are fakes inspired by Daffodile Brodee 20th Anniversary pumps


Hi thanks for reply and for the Id,I believe these shoes are genuine as I have the original box and
accessories and also the original bill of sale and authenticity card


----------



## fashion_victim9

Peteralba said:


> Hi thanks for reply and for the Id,I believe these shoes are genuine as I have the original box and
> accessories and also the original bill of sale and authenticity card



sorry, but they are not. it's poorly made fake. And real CL never goes with authenticity card. welcome to authenticate them here if you want https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-louboutins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/


----------



## Peteralba

fashion_victim9 said:


> these are fakes inspired by Daffodile Brodee 20th Anniversary pumps


Hi your right have checked online,these shoes are fake thanks for all your help


----------



## CLshopper

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## fashion_victim9

CLshopper said:


> Anyone know what these are?



Sablina 140


----------



## CLshopper

Also these....


----------



## CLshopper

Sablina 140, thank you!

One last one, (for now):


----------



## fashion_victim9

CLshopper said:


> Sablina 140, thank you!
> 
> One last one, (for now):



Vicky booty


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Also these....


Bretelle


----------



## fashion_victim9

CLshopper said:


> Thank you!
> What about these ones?  They look like the "new simple", but the heel is thicker:



coming back to this subject - it's still New Simple Pump, older version. I have same in other color with thick heels, and I know for sure, as I have sticker with the name of the style.


----------



## easterbunny67

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone would know what the name of this sandal was? Thanks so much!


----------



## Luv n bags

fashion_victim9 said:


> coming back to this subject - it's still New Simple Pump, older version. I have same in other color with thick heels, and I know for sure, as I have sticker with the name of the style.



You might want to google BeBe-Fusee.  I know this is the name of the closed toe style.


----------



## fashion_victim9

tigertrixie said:


> You might want to google BeBe-Fusee. I know this is the name of the closed toe style.



me? why? I wasn't looking for anything


----------



## easterbunny67

I think tigertrixie meant the message for me  I'm on the hunt for the name of the sandal above. 

Thanks tigertrixie for the suggestion, I'm now googling away!


----------



## Luv n bags

fashion_victim9 said:


> me? why? I wasn't looking for anything



Sorry! I quoted wrong person!


----------



## PurseACold

Hi everyone! I know this is the Fifi, but does anyone happen to know what, if any, model this is? I've never seen these before. Thanks!


----------



## fashion_victim9

PurseACold said:


> Hi everyone! I know this is the Fifi, but does anyone happen to know what, if any, model this is? I've never seen these before. Thanks!
> View attachment 4079151



it looks like custom to me


----------



## PurseACold

fashion_victim9 said:


> it looks like custom to me


That's my suspicion too, but every once in awhile, I come across some limited edition that I never knew existed


----------



## fashion_victim9

PurseACold said:


> That's my suspicion too, but every once in awhile, I come across some limited edition that I never knew existed



same sized strasses and these crystal line patterns make me think they are bedazzled, usually original ones look quite different. but I may be wrong


----------



## fashion_victim9

does anybody know this one? older style with vero cuoio sole stamp


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> does anybody know this one? older style with vero cuoio sole stamp



found it


----------



## newuser2014

Hi  Please, can someone help me identify the style name of these 2 boots?  I hope someone knows. Thank you a bunch in advance!!


----------



## Dorudon

fashion_victim9 said:


> it looks like custom to me



They are not custom made. It was a special edition. They were on the EU website a while ago. Unfortunately I can't remember the name.


----------



## cadillacclaire

newuser2014 said:


> Hi  Please, can someone help me identify the style name of these 2 boots?  I hope someone knows. Thank you a bunch in advance!!


The second pair is Fastissima 120.


----------



## cadillacclaire

nikksterxx said:


> Hi, does anyone know what style this is?


Someone posted them in the reference forum as 'Come' but can't find any other mention of that style.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-photos-of-your-boots-here.396364/


----------



## cadillacclaire

newuser2014 said:


> Hi  Please, can someone help me identify the style name of these 2 boots?  I hope someone knows. Thank you a bunch in advance!!


The knee boots are called Gypster.


----------



## PurseACold

Dorudon said:


> They are not custom made. It was a special edition. They were on the EU website a while ago. Unfortunately I can't remember the name.


Thanks! If anyone knows the name of the style, I'd love to know!


----------



## CLshopper

fashion_victim9 said:


> coming back to this subject - it's still New Simple Pump, older version. I have same in other color with thick heels, and I know for sure, as I have sticker with the name of the style.



Ok yeah!  Sometimes Louboutin makes small modifications to different styles like Pigalle.  That makes sense thanks!

What about these ones?


----------



## nikksterxx

cadillacclaire said:


> Someone posted them in the reference forum as 'Come' but can't find any other mention of that style.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-photos-of-your-boots-here.396364/



thanks - i tried searching for that style on google as well as the forum and no luck


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Ok yeah!  Sometimes Louboutin makes small modifications to different styles like Pigalle.  That makes sense thanks!
> 
> What about these ones?


I believe they're Pampas Booty 120


----------



## newuser2014

cadillacclaire said:


> The second pair is Fastissima 120.


Thank you so much!


----------



## newuser2014

cadillacclaire said:


> The knee boots are called Gypster.


And thank you again for these - such an expert!!


----------



## cadillacclaire

PurseACold said:


> Hi everyone! I know this is the Fifi, but does anyone happen to know what, if any, model this is? I've never seen these before. Thanks!
> View attachment 4079151


I knew I'd seen this somewhere before!!
https://www.purseblog.com/shoes/louboutin-fall-2016/
Doricandy


----------



## PurseACold

cadillacclaire said:


> I knew I'd seen this somewhere before!!
> https://www.purseblog.com/shoes/louboutin-fall-2016/
> Doricandy


You're a godsend. Thanks a ton!


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Does anyone recognize these?


----------



## birkasonne

Hi. 
What style is this? I found Anjalina, but I can’t see the colore of this shoe and the beige studs. Is it another style name? 
Regards.


----------



## PurseACold

birkasonne said:


> View attachment 4096812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> What style is this? I found Anjalina, but I can’t see the colore of this shoe and the beige studs. Is it another style name?
> Regards.


No, you're right. It is also the Anjalina. Some versions have silver or gold studs and some have studs that match the color of the shoe, like this one.


----------



## crystal_cat

Hello,
Does anyone know the name of these?
Thank you very much x


----------



## cadillacclaire

PurseACold said:


> No, you're right. It is also the Anjalina. Some versions have silver or gold studs and some have studs that match the color of the shoe, like this one.



PurseACold is right. I found the label from a pair online in case it helps!


----------



## lilacto

Does anyone know this shoe here. My SA said it’s called hictoire but I can’t Find it anywhere online.


----------



## lilacto

Can anyone help? My SA says its called Hictoire but I cant find it online


----------



## cadillacclaire

lilacto said:


> Can anyone help? My SA says its called Hictoire but I cant find it online


I haven't found anything about your style yet, but there's a style called Fictoire on Louboutin Japan. Your SA may have mistakenly be referring to these:
http://jp.christianlouboutin.com/jp_ja/shop/women/fictoire-pvc.html
They're surely from SS18, as there were quite a few with the interwoven patent & PVC. Still hunting for your particular style though!


----------



## lilacto

cadillacclaire said:


> I haven't found anything about your style yet, but there's a style called Fictoire on Louboutin Japan. Your SA may have mistakenly be referring to these:
> http://jp.christianlouboutin.com/jp_ja/shop/women/fictoire-pvc.html
> They're surely from SS18, as there were quite a few with the interwoven patent & PVC. Still hunting for your particular style though!



Thank you so much Caddilac Claire, Do you think they are nice? I just bought them on sale and while they are not the most stunning pair I own they are so comfy and can be worn more casually.


----------



## cadillacclaire

lilacto said:


> Thank you so much Caddilac Claire, Do you think they are nice? I just bought them on sale and while they are not the most stunning pair I own they are so comfy and can be worn more casually.


I do like them! I personally don't wear the PVC as I don't think my feet need to be that exposed, but I am a sucker for a comfy nude shoe! I think they're fun and very on-trend! And apparently quite rare lol!


----------



## lilacto

Yes i would not want to expose my toes either but these do a good job of peekaboo. The woven  bit and the cap toe leave a small patch visible , so a more modest PVC shoe 
Thank you for your response.


----------



## CLshopper

crystal_cat said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know the name of these?
> Thank you very much x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097646
> View attachment 4097647


Those are called the Zipette!  I know one!


----------



## CLshopper

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## CLshopper

This looks like a Decollete but it has a thick heel.  Is it the old Decollete or something?  Thx!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Anyone know what these are?


Do they wrap around the ankle? If so I believe they're Toutenkaboucle 150.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello
Could someone identify these boots please Thanks in advance


----------



## cadillacclaire

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hello
> Could someone identify these boots please Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107280
> View attachment 4107281
> View attachment 4107282
> View attachment 4107283


With the covered heel I'm pretty sure they're Big Stack Booty 120


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> This looks like a Decollete but it has a thick heel.  Is it the old Decollete or something?  Thx!


Decollete 312


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Thank you cadillacclaire for identifying the big stack booties. I am about to put on the authentication thread btw do you know if this is authentic


----------



## cadillacclaire

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Thank you cadillacclaire for identifying the big stack booties. I am about to put on the authentication thread btw do you know if this is authentic


I'm not authenticator, so I'll refrain from giving my opinion here.   Please post your request and the necessary pics on the authentication thread.


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Decollete 312


oh you're awesome!  Seen that one for some time, but never knew!

What about these boots?


----------



## nrenee2001

Can anyone identify these?


----------



## kvjohns614

nrenee2001 said:


> Can anyone identify these?


I believe they are Mrs 120 in kid leather


----------



## CLshopper

Anyone know the name of these?


----------



## CLshopper

and these ones:


----------



## CLshopper

Last one!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Anyone know the name of these?


Discolilou 140


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Last one!  Thanks in advance!


No Barre


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> and these ones:


Morphing Booty


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Morphing Booty


You're awesome thank you!  

Here is another one:


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> You're awesome thank you!
> 
> Here is another one:


Jem 150


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Jem 150


Thank you!  

These ones look like Cornielle, but they have more rounded toes.


----------



## CLshopper

One more!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Thank you!
> 
> These ones look like Cornielle, but they have more rounded toes.


Maudissima


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> One more!


Bana 120!


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Bana 120!


You're the best!

Here's one.  Sometimes the wedge part is espidrillas, but on these it's not.


----------



## CLshopper

Another wedge:


----------



## CLshopper

ok last wedge!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> ok last wedge!


Hahaha! The name of this is on the box in the pic! Menorca 130!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Another wedge:


Bilbao 120


----------



## u580729

hello. I purchased the CLs many years ago. I got them on sale at Gregory's in Atl, Ga. I'm sure they are a part of the bridal collection because they are satin. Do you know the name? There has to be a better name to identify them other than Lady Sling because of the detail on the heel.


----------



## cadillacclaire

u580729 said:


> hello. I purchased the CLs many years ago. I got them on sale at Gregory's in Atl, Ga. I'm sure they are a part of the bridal collection because they are satin. Do you know the name? There has to be a better name to identify them other than Lady Sling because of the detail on the heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172058
> View attachment 4172059
> View attachment 4172059


Plisetta


----------



## foosy

Anyone know the name of these and when they will be available?


----------



## cadillacclaire

foosy said:


> Anyone know the name of these and when they will be available?


They're called Phoebe, and in the US they're available now!
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/phoebe-1.html


----------



## foosy

cadillacclaire said:


> They're called Phoebe, and in the US they're available now!
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/phoebe-1.html


Thx- though with one caveat: the picture is a 120mm while on the site they have a 100mm heel


----------



## u580729

cadillacclaire said:


> Plisetta


thank you so much


----------



## PurseACold

Can anyone identify this shoe model? (The back of the shoe is a little messed up in this image. Please ignore.) Thanks!


----------



## cadillacclaire

PurseACold said:


> Can anyone identify this shoe model? (The back of the shoe is a little messed up in this image. Please ignore.) Thanks!
> View attachment 4182339


They're Titi in Green Brocade from 2010. Gorgeous!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-requests-here.568674/page-59#post-15735696


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Hahaha! The name of this is on the box in the pic! Menorca 130!


oops, you're right!  Missed it!  Thanks!

How about these ones:


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> oops, you're right!  Missed it!  Thanks!
> 
> How about these ones:


That's an easy one! 
Shelley 90. I have a pair in stingray and they're fab!


----------



## CLshopper

And these ones.  Thank you!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> And these ones.  Thank you!


Big Dorcet 120


----------



## newuser2014

Hi  One of you ladies know the style of these?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Are these Pigalles? Total CL noob here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cadillacclaire

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 4187051
> View attachment 4187053
> 
> 
> Are these Pigalles? Total CL noob here. Thanks in advance.


Pigalle have pointy toes. Pretty sure these are Ron Ron.


----------



## AnnaFreud

cadillacclaire said:


> Pigalle have pointy toes. Pretty sure these are Ron Ron.



Is it also known as the decollete 868? Found this picture:


----------



## cadillacclaire

AnnaFreud said:


> Is it also known as the decollete 868? Found this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187240


They’re super similar, but the 868 has a slightly more elongated, almond-shaped toebox. 
It’s a subtle difference for sure, but I’m still sure yours are Ron Ron.


----------



## AnnaFreud

cadillacclaire said:


> They’re super similar, but the 868 has a slightly more elongated, almond-shaped toebox.
> It’s a subtle difference for sure, but I’m still sure yours are Ron Ron.



You’re amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello could someone identify these thigh boots please. They are similiar to the louise xi which i believe have a zip whereas these do not. 
Thanks


----------



## cadillacclaire

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hello could someone identify these thigh boots please. They are similiar to the louise xi which i believe have a zip whereas these do not.
> Thanks
> View attachment 4196340
> View attachment 4196341
> View attachment 4196342


They do look like Louise Xi. On the CL website they don't have a zipper:
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/louise-xi.html
There are a bunch of pics out there that do have a zipper which makes me think that either those are misidentified, or they also made a version in a non-stretch material. It happens!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Thank you for replying but on the website you linked me it shows it does have a zipper  so I am a bit confused.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Thank you for replying but on the website you linked me it shows it does have a zipper  so I am a bit confused.


Oh great googleymoogley, Yes they do! 
Maybe it's time for me to reconsider those bifocals! I'll keep looking.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Haha well I sent CL website an email asking about the Louise xi to see if they made it without a zip hopefully I will get a reply from them. I have seen these boots on ebay and poshmark a few times and all seem to say its the Louise Xi and all seem to not have a box for them. However some did say they bought it from a sample sale so maybe its the first version of the Louise boots.


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Big Dorcet 120


Yes, thank you!  

Here is another, I know I'm going to know the name of this one after someone tells me, I just can't seem to remember it right now!


----------



## tiffCAKE

CLshopper said:


> Yes, thank you!
> 
> Here is another, I know I'm going to know the name of this one after someone tells me, I just can't seem to remember it right now!



Palais Royal


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Does anyone know if Louboutin ever made the Belle Booties in a 120mm or was it just 85mm and 100mm?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Does anyone know if Louboutin ever made the Belle Booties in a 120mm or was it just 85mm and 100mm?


There's a style called Bella 120 which is Belle with a small platform.
http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...bella-top-120-calf_684-10145-3140676BELLATOP/


----------



## smerian

Hi everyone! I was hoping I could get your expertise on identifying this pair!


----------



## cadillacclaire

smerian said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping I could get your expertise on identifying this pair!
> 
> View attachment 4216629
> View attachment 4216630
> View attachment 4216631
> View attachment 4216632
> View attachment 4216633



Blakissima in Palatine. Most likely 85’s but a bit hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## smerian

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Princessvalenti

Hi what style is this, credit to the purse forum user whose pic this is, i saved it a while ago but have no idea which style it is:


----------



## fashionheelschic

Princessvalenti said:


> Hi what style is this, credit to the purse forum user whose pic this is, i saved it a while ago but have no idea which style it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222145


Those are the "Suzanna" style that come in 100mm.


----------



## Princessvalenti

somewhereinna said:


> Those are the "Suzanna" style that come in 100mm.


Thank you


----------



## Shoecandy1

Hello beautiful ladies of this forum. In behalf of us real men, thank you for all you do. For putting up with us, for all your hard work and for mastering the art of walking in those sexy heels. We appreciate that, believe me. 

I recently purchased a pair of these Louboutin’s for my wife on eBay but I’m not sure of the name of the model, since no box came with them. As shown, these pumps have a cracked leather look to them. I do know they are 100mm. 

Would appreciate any help you can offer. Stay beautiful!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Shoecandy1 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies of this forum. In behalf of us real men, thank you for all you do. For putting up with us, for all your hard work and for mastering the art of walking in those sexy heels. We appreciate that, believe me.
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of these Louboutin’s for my wife on eBay but I’m not sure of the name of the model, since no box came with them. As shown, these pumps have a cracked leather look to them. I do know they are 100mm.
> 
> Would appreciate any help you can offer. Stay beautiful!



Do you have a pic of the whole shoe’s silhouette? It’s difficult to narrow down possibilities based upon top view of toebox alone.


----------



## Shoecandy1

Hello all.

Would appreciate any help you could offer with this one. These CL are 100mm pump but with a cracked leather look. Would anyone know what this model is called?


----------



## Shoecandy1

tiffCAKE said:


> Do you have a pic of the whole shoe’s silhouette? It’s difficult to narrow down possibilities based upon top view of toebox alone.


Hello my friend and thank you for assisting. Yes, here’s a profile pic


----------



## cadillacclaire

Shoecandy1 said:


> Hello my friend and thank you for assisting. Yes, here’s a profile pic


I think they're Ron Ron, but I can't find the name of the finish/color...


----------



## Shoecandy1

cadillacclaire said:


> I think they're Ron Ron, but I can't find the name of the finish/color...


Thank you very much!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Shoecandy1 said:


> Hello my friend and thank you for assisting. Yes, here’s a profile pic



These are Declic 100s. It looks like they might be the Goa leather.


----------



## Shoecandy1

JetSetGo! said:


> These are Declic 100s. It looks like they might be the Goa leather.


Your help is very much appreciated. Many many thanks.


----------



## Shoecandy1

Hello all. 

Could you identify these?  Patent red leather with gold heels.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Shoecandy1 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Could you identify these?  Patent red leather with gold heels.


These are Numero Privé - Red Patent w/Bronze Mirroir (often called No Prive) from 2009.


----------



## Shoecandy1

cadillacclaire said:


> These are Numero Privé - Red Patent w/Bronze Mirroir (often called No Prive) from 2009.


I truly appreciate your assistance. Wishing you a great one.


----------



## Shoecandy1

Curious, does anyone recognize this model?  It’s a canvas sling back.


----------



## newuser2014

Hi  Anyone know which style this is? I keep google'ing but just can't seem to find them. First I thought Anjalina, then Iriza, then irishell but no luck. Hope someone knows  Kind regards


----------



## CLshopper

What about this  style?  

Thanks!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Shoecandy1 said:


> Curious, does anyone recognize this model?  It’s a canvas sling back.


Quite sure those are Gabine.


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> What about this  style?
> 
> Thanks!


These are called 'Sometimes'.


----------



## Shoecandy1

cadillacclaire said:


> Quite sure those are Gabine.


That’s what I needed. Thank you!


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> These are called 'Sometimes'.


Thank you!  How about these ones:


----------



## CLshopper

and these:


----------



## CLshopper

how about these ones?  Thank you!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> and these:


Ernesta


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> how about these ones?  Thank you!


Papilipi


----------



## CLshopper

What about these gold ones:


----------



## CLshopper

The ad on this one said Lady Peep, but I know it's not Lady peep:


----------



## CLshopper

Never seen these before:


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> The ad on this one said Lady Peep, but I know it's not Lady peep:


Miss Desprez


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> What about these gold ones:


Hi-Tina


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Miss Desprez


Thank  you!

How about these:


----------



## CLshopper

These ones with the bow:


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Thank  you!
> 
> How about these:


Trailer 140
Unfortunate name!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> These ones with the bow:


Pin Up


----------



## CLshopper

They look similar to Bang  Bang, but these have an open toe area


----------



## CLshopper

How about these?


----------



## CLshopper

and these:


----------



## CLshopper

last one!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> How about these?


Aborina 150


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> and these:


Almeria 120


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> last one!


Arielitta


----------



## lestylet

Can someone please help me with the style name for these t-strap pumps?


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Can someone please help me with the style name for these t-strap pumps?


I believe those are Chappy.


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> I believe those are Chappy.


Thank you very much!


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Arielitta


thank you!


----------



## CLshopper

Another one!


----------



## CLshopper

Another one!


----------



## CLshopper

These  too


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> Another one!


Staratata


----------



## princesshockey

Bought these pre-loved, with the intent to DIY some strass or something along those lines.  Are these just simple pumps with the 70mm heel?  

And why on earth are they burnt orange, lmao.  I really need to figure out what color to do and start working on them.


----------



## chanel_lovver

Anyone know what this style is?  Has a  4” heel


----------



## cadillacclaire

chanel_lovver said:


> Anyone know what this style is?  Has a  4” heel


Coxinelle


----------



## NYCFinance_Wife

Hello ladies, does anyone know which style this is:


Would love to have these for V-Day


----------



## cadillacclaire

NYCFinance_Wife said:


> Hello ladies, does anyone know which style this is:
> 
> 
> Would love to have these for V-Day



Sorry, but without a picture of the front I there's not much to go on.


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies

Can you help me with the style name on these please


----------



## princesshockey

NYCFinance_Wife said:


> Hello ladies, does anyone know which style this is:
> 
> 
> Would love to have these for V-Day



Pretty sure those are Phoebe Half d'Orsay in red suede: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/christian-louboutin-phoebe-half-dorsay-sandal-women/4863033  This link is for them in black patent (sold out though)


----------



## princesshockey

heychar said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can you help me with the style name on these please


Haven't found them yet, but I did find a picture of them in pink:


----------



## cadillacclaire

NYCFinance_Wife said:


> Hello ladies, does anyone know which style this is:
> 
> 
> Would love to have these for V-Day



 *Hahaha! Princesshockey beat me to it!!!

Scratch that, they appear to be Phoebe. Never seen them in red suede before!


----------



## princesshockey

cadillacclaire said:


> *Hahaha! Princesshockey beat me to it!!!
> 
> Scratch that, they appear to be Phoebe. Never seen them in red suede before!


Haha, this is a fun new game..search the internet while looking at pictures of pretty shoes!  

I give up on the strappy strass sandals though!


----------



## heychar

princesshockey said:


> Haven't found them yet, but I did find a picture of them in pink:



Ooooh thankyou hun they’re so pretty in pink too, I’m glad to see the CL thread is still active

I had a look somebody said they’re Gucci, I swear I see a red sole though


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> These  too


I *think* these are Cross Street 150. But I've only found one reference to a 150 platform version. They do look exactly like Cross Street with a platform though....


----------



## princesshockey

heychar said:


> Ooooh thankyou hun they’re so pretty in pink too, I’m glad to see the CL thread is still active
> 
> I had a look somebody said they’re Gucci, I swear I see a red sole though


Oh!  They are pink bottoms!  Found them right away with that! 

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...ategoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Sandals


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> I *think* these are Cross Street 150. But I've only found one reference to a 150 platform version. They do look exactly like Cross Street with a platform though....


ok I just figured out the platform version is called "Cross Me"!  Wouldn't have know that without your help thx!


----------



## cadillacclaire

CLshopper said:


> ok I just figured out the platform version is called "Cross Me"!  Wouldn't have know that without your help thx!


Hmmm, they look different to me. The back of the heel is open and strappy on your pair, but the Cross Me has a solid heel cup. I don't think that's it.


----------



## CLshopper

cadillacclaire said:


> Hmmm, they look different to me. The back of the heel is open and strappy on your pair, but the Cross Me has a solid heel cup. I don't think that's it.


oh shoot, you're right!  good catch.


----------



## chanel_lovver

Can someone help me with these two pair??


----------



## tiffCAKE

chanel_lovver said:


> Can someone help me with these two pair??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329708
> View attachment 4329709
> View attachment 4329710
> View attachment 4329711



Snake is Very Prive and the coral patent I think is Flo.


----------



## TaishasMan

Hey Ladies!
What is this style called?
Thanks so much!


----------



## tiffCAKE

TaishasMan said:


> Hey Ladies!
> What is this style called?
> Thanks so much!



Keopump


----------



## BlueJay9

Hi! Does anybody know what these are? Thanks!


----------



## cadillacclaire

BlueJay9 said:


> Hi! Does anybody know what these are? Thanks!


Et D'Un 100


----------



## Cocofalana

Need some assistance identifying these.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Cocofalana said:


> Need some assistance identifying these.


They are called Libralta (2003).


----------



## space_elf24

I have a tricky one - can't seem to find anything on these.

Presumably vintage Christian Louboutin (if they are authentic - I also am questioning that, but the authentication page gives me a 404 error so let me know if I'm posting in the wrong thread). Any guesses or info?


----------



## cadillacclaire

space_elf24 said:


> I have a tricky one - can't seem to find anything on these.
> 
> Presumably vintage Christian Louboutin (if they are authentic - I also am questioning that, but the authentication page gives me a 404 error so let me know if I'm posting in the wrong thread). Any guesses or info?
> 
> View attachment 4350998
> View attachment 4350999
> View attachment 4351000
> View attachment 4351004
> View attachment 4351005
> View attachment 4351006


The details are suspicious, but older styles are tricky. Try this link to the authentication thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-829
I'll keep looking for similar styles, but this sure doesn't look like anything I've seen before!


----------



## cadillacclaire

space_elf24 said:


> I have a tricky one - can't seem to find anything on these.
> 
> Presumably vintage Christian Louboutin (if they are authentic - I also am questioning that, but the authentication page gives me a 404 error so let me know if I'm posting in the wrong thread). Any guesses or info?
> 
> View attachment 4350998
> View attachment 4350999
> View attachment 4351000
> View attachment 4351004
> View attachment 4351005
> View attachment 4351006


I think I've found it! In the Rizzoli book there's a picture of this shoe in green velvet and it is  called Henri III (1993 or 1994).


----------



## space_elf24

cadillacclaire said:


> I think I've found it! In the Rizzoli book there's a picture of this shoe in green velvet and it is  called Henri III (1993 or 1994).


That's incredible I can't believe you found it! Wish I could see a picture of them, but alas I don't have a copy of the Rizzoli book. I imagine they look great in green. Thanks so much!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Oops! Should have attached this!


----------



## MisDuki84

Can someone identify these for me? Thank you


----------



## cadillacclaire

MisDuki84 said:


> Can someone identify these for me? Thank you


That’s kinda weird. They look exactly like Maggie 140 but without the toe cap. I’ve never seen the ‘asterisk’ impression on the sole either. They 100% appear authentic, but maybe they’re custom?


----------



## nillacobain

cadillacclaire said:


> That’s kinda weird. They look exactly like Maggie 140 but without the toe cap. I’ve never seen the ‘asterisk’ impression on the sole either. They 100% appear authentic, but maybe they’re custom?
> View attachment 4355553




the asterisk is there to cover a mistake in stamping the sizing.


----------



## MisDuki84

cadillacclaire said:


> That’s kinda weird. They look exactly like Maggie 140 but without the toe cap. I’ve never seen the ‘asterisk’ impression on the sole either. They 100% appear authentic, but maybe they’re custom?
> View attachment 4355553


Maybe, I don’t know, bought them in New York


----------



## MisDuki84

nillacobain said:


> the asterisk is there to cover a mistake in stamping the sizing.


Thanks, didn’t know that


----------



## lestylet

Hi all!

This question is part identification part authentication (couldn't load the authentication thread for some reason?). 

I came across a pair of boots that look like the might be Louise XI but they are a pale gray suede and I don't think I recall them being made in that color? Does anyone know if these actually are Louise XI or if they are a different style?

Here are photos from the listing:


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This question is part identification part authentication (couldn't load the authentication thread for some reason?).
> 
> I came across a pair of boots that look like the might be Louise XI but they are a pale gray suede and I don't think I recall them being made in that color? Does anyone know if these actually are Louise XI or if they are a different style?
> 
> Here are photos from the listing:
> 
> View attachment 4363858
> View attachment 4363859
> View attachment 4363860
> View attachment 4363861


Monica 120
There's a listing for an identical pair here:
https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...-bootsbooties-size-us-8-regular-m-b/11917429/
These are an older style, and different than the newer Sempre Monica.
And here's a link to the authentication thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-830
Hope this helps!


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> Monica 120
> There's a listing for an identical pair here:
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...-bootsbooties-size-us-8-regular-m-b/11917429/
> These are an older style, and different than the newer Sempre Monica.
> And here's a link to the authentication thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-830
> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much! I'm not very familiar with the boot styles so this was helpful. They seem to be an older style. Heading over to sizing thread now to see how they fit


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi there, Does anyone know what this style is? And how high is the heel? thank you


----------



## kadz

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-abstract-pointed-toe-mules

Just bought this pair, looked like they hadn't been worn before. Curious if anyone knows what style they are since it won't be coming with a box or heeltaps from my understanding. How does someone go about getting additional heeltaps? Especially since they have a weird triangular heeltap?


----------



## cadillacclaire

kadz said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-abstract-pointed-toe-mules
> 
> Just bought this pair, looked like they hadn't been worn before. Curious if anyone knows what style they are since it won't be coming with a box or heeltaps from my understanding. How does someone go about getting additional heeltaps? Especially since they have a weird triangular heeltap?


Vagachina 120
A good cobbler ought to be able to replace the tips, but if you want a spare pair you could try CL client services. You'll need to submit a form and provide photos etc, but they've helped me out with spare spikes even though they were 2nd hand.
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/contacts


----------



## scarletforever

hello ladies.

i'm planing to buy these louboutin babes online. (never owned any cl heels before)
i already posted on the sizing topic, however i didn't get any respond. i just need to know the name of this style so i can do the math myself . (especially the heel length) thank you so much.

and also, has anyone ever owned the same pair? can you please please tell me are these comfy to walk with? (i don't mean super comfy, i mean not as awkward and challenging as walking in "so kates", as i've heard... besides, i can't handle 120mm pointed toe heels at all!) but 100mm is fine for me, thank you again.


----------



## cadillacclaire

scarletforever said:


> hello ladies.
> 
> i'm planing to buy these louboutin babes online. (never owned any cl heels before)
> i already posted on the sizing topic, however i didn't get any respond. i just need to know the name of this style so i can do the math myself . (especially the heel length) thank you so much.
> 
> and also, has anyone ever owned the same pair? can you please please tell me are these comfy to walk with? (i don't mean super comfy, i mean not as awkward and challenging as walking in "so kates", as i've heard... besides, i can't handle 120mm pointed toe heels at all!) but 100mm is fine for me, thank you again.


Hard to determine 100% without a level side shot, but they look like So Kate based on the toebox. Do you have a link to the listing? 
Best option is to ask the seller for a picture of the label of the box. If they won't provide that then move on.


----------



## scarletforever

Thank you so much dear, the seller is turkish , and i can’t quite explain to her due to the language barrier,however i demanded extra photos of the box (for some reasons i didn’t get a full shot anyways grrrrr) but there it is. Does 100 stands for the heel size? 

Hope it helps. 

These pumps are becoming an anigma  

Thank you so so so much in advance.


----------



## scarletforever

ok, here's the latest updates, i think they might actually be pigalle follies,
https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...ti-patent-leather-heel-pumps-size-e/23509864/

since i've asked the seller for some extra photos of the box and there it is.
i mean it says 100 but maybe that's just the wrong box  cause the turkish stuff says sth like Iriza which i think it belongs to an iriza cl pair.

and i can't ask the seller for more photos cause idk how to explain all that in turkish,(she is turkish and can't speak english at all) have already been using google translate and i sound too dumb, and she can't understand half of the stuff i say. it was a challenge to bargain, and she gave me a great deal for these. but i wish they're 100mm, cause 120 would be too much to handle, but i'd get these anyways since i love the style and i'd rather endure the pain and have blisters on my toes, than passing on them. 


please let me know. thanks a billion times.


----------



## cadillacclaire

scarletforever said:


> ok, here's the latest updates, i think they might actually be pigalle follies,
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...ti-patent-leather-heel-pumps-size-e/23509864/
> 
> since i've asked the seller for some extra photos of the box and there it is.
> i mean it says 100 but maybe that's just the wrong box  cause the turkish stuff says sth like Iriza which i think it belongs to an iriza cl pair.
> 
> and i can't ask the seller for more photos cause idk how to explain all that in turkish,(she is turkish and can't speak english at all) have already been using google translate and i sound too dumb, and she can't understand half of the stuff i say. it was a challenge to bargain, and she gave me a great deal for these. but i wish they're 100mm, cause 120 would be too much to handle, but i'd get these anyways since i love the style and i'd rather endure the pain and have blisters on my toes, than passing on them.
> 
> 
> please let me know. thanks a billion times.


Definitely not the right box, so that's not going to help. It's extremely difficult to distinguish Pigalle Follies from So Kate from those shots, and they were both made in that pattern (called Loubitag btw). My gut tells me they're So Kate just based off of the toebox shape, but I'm not certain. 
If they're a bargain, you should get them and try them out. You might find that 120's are not as bad as everyone says (I certainly did!) and if they're just not going to cut it you could resell them. They're a recent release and still very much in demand!
Let us know if you get them and how it works out!


----------



## scarletforever

Thank u so much dear,
They’re a total bargain, since the seller is a turkish lady and she cut the price down to 1400tl (257 usd) after lots and lots of negotiations, which I guess is a great deal for these shoes, since they’re also brand new. She was even so nice to offer me taking these to a local cobbler to strech them out to my size (36.5), but i passed since i’m going on a vacation and kinda on a rush.​
Thank you again so much. I will let you know about the updates


----------



## lestylet

Hello ladies! Can anyone help me identify this pair of pumps?


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Hello ladies! Can anyone help me identify this pair of pumps?
> 
> View attachment 4376342
> View attachment 4376343
> View attachment 4376344


Is that last pic from the same pair?? The soles appear to be black...
Could you post a pic of the side, level shot? That would help a lot.


----------



## stylarella

Hallo all,
Hope yre all feeling good and looking great...
I have a pair of Gold(ish) CL with "LOVE" across the front in a slightly different shade of gold
I can't remember if I bought them in Singapore or Jkt  - I may have even got them from Net a Porter
I am wanting to list them for sale on HEWI but cannot find the exact name or remember year / collection and I have had issues w admin before asking me rather a lot of questions be it handbags or shoes I think sometimes they forget that Asia Pacific or even USA will have different collections.....
Any help will be very much appreciated 

Cheers x


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> Is that last pic from the same pair?? The soles appear to be black...
> Could you post a pic of the side, level shot? That would help a lot.



Woops, that last photo was from a different pair of shoes. Sorry! 
But I did end up finding from the seller that they were Simples, and my friend ended up winning the auction


----------



## label24

scarletforever said:


> hello ladies.
> 
> i'm planing to buy these louboutin babes online. (never owned any cl heels before)
> i already posted on the sizing topic, however i didn't get any respond. i just need to know the name of this style so i can do the math myself . (especially the heel length) thank you so much.
> 
> and also, has anyone ever owned the same pair? can you please please tell me are these comfy to walk with? (i don't mean super comfy, i mean not as awkward and challenging as walking in "so kates", as i've heard... besides, i can't handle 120mm pointed toe heels at all!) but 100mm is fine for me, thank you again.



Hi! These are called So kate loubitag in black Patent Leather, if these are your first pair i can recomend you a half size up.


----------



## label24

scarletforever said:


> ok, here's the latest updates, i think they might actually be pigalle follies,
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...ti-patent-leather-heel-pumps-size-e/23509864/
> 
> since i've asked the seller for some extra photos of the box and there it is.
> i mean it says 100 but maybe that's just the wrong box  cause the turkish stuff says sth like Iriza which i think it belongs to an iriza cl pair.
> 
> and i can't ask the seller for more photos cause idk how to explain all that in turkish,(she is turkish and can't speak english at all) have already been using google translate and i sound too dumb, and she can't understand half of the stuff i say. it was a challenge to bargain, and she gave me a great deal for these. but i wish they're 100mm, cause 120 would be too much to handle, but i'd get these anyways since i love the style and i'd rather endure the pain and have blisters on my toes, than passing on them.
> 
> 
> please let me know. thanks a billion times.



These are not a iriza 100!!! These are a so kate 120!! [emoji13]


----------



## lestylet

Does anyone know the name of these shoes? Thanks!


----------



## lestylet

Hi ladies! Any thoughts on the above silver pumps? The front bow detail looks like the Pin Up, but those pumps are closed toe. These are peep toe slingbacks. I can't find any info when I google


----------



## LavenderIce

lestylet said:


> Does anyone know the name of these shoes? Thanks!





lestylet said:


> Hi ladies! Any thoughts on the above silver pumps? The front bow detail looks like the Pin Up, but those pumps are closed toe. These are peep toe slingbacks. I can't find any info when I google



They are called Coquine.


----------



## lestylet

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Coquine.



Thank you SOOO much!  I was trying to find them and it's really difficult with older styles.


----------



## sagejesse

Hi there, 

1st time poster here, so I apologize if this question belongs somewhere else. I got this pair of Louboutins from a reputable designer resale shop. I am trying to figure out more about them, when they were released, etc. 
One striking difference is that under "Christian Louboutin" on the sole it does not say Paris. There are a few other rare vintage pairs I've seen without Paris, but that's all I've been able to find out. I'm shocked that there isn't more out there about vintage LB's. I've scoured the forum's archive as well!  

I am dying to know when Louboutin added "Paris" to his signature. Anyone who can give me for info on this will scratch my curiosity itch for the year! Thank you!


----------



## ParisianAffair

Serious points to whomever can name these! Googled high and low, to no avail! Do they even exist? Or just some fake Loubs? Extra points for naming which season or collection!


----------



## lestylet

ParisianAffair said:


> Serious points to whomever can name these! Googled high and low, to no avail! Do they even exist? Or just some fake Loubs? Extra points for naming which season or collection!



These beauties are called Gradipump 120 and they are from Spring 2016! Love them, wish I could find a pair


----------



## lestylet

Hi ladies!

Can anyone help me ID these super cute wedges? Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4402830


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can anyone help me ID these super cute wedges? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402830


They're Marpoil Sanzep


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello, 
Hope everyone is having a great easter weekend for those who celebrate it.Can someone tell me if these are so kates or pigalle follies please Thanks


----------



## grtlegs

So Kates


----------



## stylarella

Hallo all,
Hope yre all feeling good and looking great...
I have a pair of Gold(ish) CL with "LOVE" across the front in a slightly different shade of gold
I can't remember if I bought them in Singapore or Jkt - I may have even got them from Net a Porter
I am wanting to list them for sale on HEWI but cannot find the exact name or remember year / collection and I have had issues w admin before asking me rather a lot of questions be it handbags or shoes I think sometimes they forget that Asia Pacific or even USA will have different collections.....
Any help will be very much appreciated


----------



## cadillacclaire

stylarella said:


> Hallo all,
> Hope yre all feeling good and looking great...
> I have a pair of Gold(ish) CL with "LOVE" across the front in a slightly different shade of gold
> I can't remember if I bought them in Singapore or Jkt - I may have even got them from Net a Porter
> I am wanting to list them for sale on HEWI but cannot find the exact name or remember year / collection and I have had issues w admin before asking me rather a lot of questions be it handbags or shoes I think sometimes they forget that Asia Pacific or even USA will have different collections.....
> Any help will be very much appreciated


I can't find anything on that particular colorway, but I'm sure they're called Love 100, and they're from spring 2009.
There are two reviews I found, both dating from 09:
http://www.shoeperwoman.com/christian-louboutins-love-pumps-quirky-court-shoes-with-a-message/
https://www.retrotogo.com/2009/09/love-100-suede-pumps-by-christian-louboutin.html
Hope this helps a bit. Not a ton of info out there for some of the older styles!


----------



## birkasonne

Hi. 
Can you help me with the style of this shoe. 
Thank you.


----------



## cadillacclaire

birkasonne said:


> Hi.
> Can you help me with the style of this shoe.
> Thank you.


Zappa 100, from 2014
More info here:
http://www.shoeperwoman.com/christian-louboutin-zappa-suede-spiked-heel-pumps/


----------



## birkasonne

birkasonne said:


> Hi.
> Can you help me with the style of this shoe.
> Thank you.



Thank you


----------



## cadillacclaire

lilacto said:


> Does anyone know this shoe here. My SA said it’s called hictoire but I can’t Find it anywhere online.


Took a while, but I finally ran into another pair. 
Hictoria 100


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> They're Marpoil Sanzep



Thank you so much!


----------



## lestylet

Hi ladies! I have a pair of red pumps that I can't remember the name of. I think they are Mistica but I'm not positive, can anyone confirm?


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Hi ladies! I have a pair of red pumps that I can't remember the name of. I think they are Mistica but I'm not positive, can anyone confirm?


They certainly look like Mistica 60 to me!
Here's a link to a legit source with pics still up for comparison:
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/christian-louboutin-mistica-low-heel-red-sole-pump-gray-prod160610346


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> They certainly look like Mistica 60 to me!
> Here's a link to a legit source with pics still up for comparison:
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/christian-louboutin-mistica-low-heel-red-sole-pump-gray-prod160610346



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lotoflolli

Hi everyone!  Been lurking for a while and learned a lot from all of you about CLs - you all are by far the best resource online!

Anyways,  I recently came across these CLs and am having trouble identifying which kind they are?  I am thinking they are pigalle follies 55 in leopard patent leather.  All indications are that they are real; however, I have not been able to find any pf 55's in that patent print.

Thank you all!


----------



## cadillacclaire

lotoflolli said:


> Hi everyone!  Been lurking for a while and learned a lot from all of you about CLs - you all are by far the best resource online!
> 
> Anyways,  I recently came across these CLs and am having trouble identifying which kind they are?  I am thinking they are pigalle follies 55 in leopard patent leather.  All indications are that they are real; however, I have not been able to find any pf 55's in that patent print.
> 
> Thank you all!


They're Pigalles, but not Follies. This is a pattern and colorway I've seen quite a few times and it's from ~2009. There's a pic of the 120mm version here in the reference files:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-photos-of-your-animal-print-cls-here.399248/page-2
And that exact style is pictured in an old classified ad here:
https://deluxemall.com/more-designe...tian-louboutin-leopard-pigalle-size-36-a.html
Hope this helps!


----------



## lotoflolli

cadillacclaire said:


> They're Pigalles, but not Follies. This is a pattern and colorway I've seen quite a few times and it's from ~2009. There's a pic of the 120mm version here in the reference files:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-photos-of-your-animal-print-cls-here.399248/page-2
> And that exact style is pictured in an old classified ad here:
> https://deluxemall.com/more-designe...tian-louboutin-leopard-pigalle-size-36-a.html
> Hope this helps!


Wow!  Thank you so much...this helps immensely!


----------



## lestylet

Is anyone good at identifying boots? I have a pair of knee-high boots with a rounded toe and 85mm heel. I can't remember what they are!


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Is anyone good at identifying boots? I have a pair of knee-high boots with a rounded toe and 85mm heel. I can't remember what they are!


They look like Fifi Bottato me!
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/fifi-botta-1.html


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> They look like Fifi Bottato me!
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/fifi-botta-1.html



Thanks so much!


----------



## lestylet

Does anyone know how to access the authentication thread? I keep getting directed to a "page not found" when I click through the links that are supposed to take you to the dedicated thread.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

would anyone know what style this is
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 , thank you!


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Does anyone know how to access the authentication thread? I keep getting directed to a "page not found" when I click through the links that are supposed to take you to the dedicated thread.


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-836


----------



## DeMiau

Hello, can someone tell me the exact name and what year they have been made? I know these can`t be that old but I wanna know exactly what to search for. THANK YOU !!!


----------



## kinsuns

Can you please help ID this model of shoes? I know it's some sort of peep-toe strass but if you happen to know the name, I would love to search modeling shots before ordering the shoe online. Thank you very much!


----------



## Natasha210

kinsuns said:


> Can you please help ID this model of shoes? I know it's some sort of peep-toe strass but if you happen to know the name, I would love to search modeling shots before ordering the shoe online. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4475686
> View attachment 4475687
> View attachment 4475686
> View attachment 4475687


I think it may be called sexy strass


----------



## kinsuns

Natasha210 said:


> I think it may be called sexy strass


Thanks, that seems to be correct! Really appreciate it.


----------



## madchixrock

Hi, Can someone please help me ID these - must be about 12-15 years old?
Thanx


----------



## rdgldy

madchixrock said:


> Hi, Can someone please help me ID these - must be about 12-15 years old?
> Thanx


castallana


----------



## madchixrock

rdgldy said:


> castallana


Wow, you are good! 
I can't even find an image of them when I google search the name - trying to find out when they were released.
Thank you


----------



## cadillacclaire

madchixrock said:


> Wow, you are good!
> I can't even find an image of them when I google search the name - trying to find out when they were released.
> Thank you


Fall 2007
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-photos-of-your-d-orsays-here.396354/#post-8936793


----------



## madchixrock

Thank you, you are all so helpful


----------



## rdgldy

madchixrock said:


> Wow, you are good!
> I can't even find an image of them when I google search the name - trying to find out when they were released.
> Thank you


They were one of my absolute favorites-I had 3 pair of them.


----------



## rdgldy

madchixrock said:


> Wow, you are good!
> I can't even find an image of them when I google search the name - trying to find out when they were released.
> Thank you


Spelling is castillana -maybe 2007?


----------



## madchixrock

rdgldy said:


> They were one of my absolute favorites-I had 3 pair of them.


I love them but unfortunately my knees/feet don't anymore


----------



## rdgldy

madchixrock said:


> I love them but unfortunately my knees/feet don't anymore


I no longer have any of my high heel Louboutins, sadly.


----------



## madchixrock

rdgldy said:


> I no longer have any of my high heel Louboutins, sadly.


It's heartbreaking letting them go though


----------



## Ceeje89

These were posted on the CL and TeamLouboutin IG pages a few months ago but subsequently removed from the CL page.  Anyone know what this style is and if/when they’ll be released?  They seem to be a mash up of the follies Strauss and Anemone Plume.  Would love the gold as my wedding shoes!


----------



## label24

Ladies!!! Please heló me with the name of these


----------



## cadillacclaire

label24 said:


> Ladies!!! Please heló me with the name of these


Justinodo 100


----------



## LolasCloset

Can anyone help ID these? They have a wraparound ankle strap.


----------



## fashionheelschic

LolasCloset said:


> Can anyone help ID these? They have a wraparound ankle strap.


I believe that style is called "Tenue". If you could post a picture showing the buckle part of the ankle strap that would be helpful.


----------



## LolasCloset

fashionheelschic said:


> I believe that style is called "Tenue". If you could post a picture showing the buckle part of the ankle strap that would be helpful.


Oh, thank you so much! I looked up the name of the shoe and that’s exactly what they are! Not bad for a charity shop find!


----------



## chicklety

Was there *ever* a box like this?? Even though, its really what's inside that counts


----------



## cadillacclaire

chicklety said:


> Was there *ever* a box like this?? Even though, its really what's inside that counts
> View attachment 4539896
> View attachment 4539899
> View attachment 4539900
> View attachment 4539901
> View attachment 4539903
> View attachment 4539905


I've seen quite a few like that. Definitely older, perfectly in keeping with the classics within!


----------



## chicklety

cadillacclaire said:


> I've seen quite a few like that. Definitely older, perfectly in keeping with the classics within!


Thanks darling,  that's reassuring!! Wasn't sure if I should purchase... but I would love to have the older version that this claims to be


----------



## legaldiva

chicklety said:


> Was there *ever* a box like this?? Even though, its really what's inside that counts



Definitely.  So old school!  I have a bunch of these.


----------



## chicklety

legaldiva said:


> Definitely.  So old school!  I have a bunch of these.


Lovely!!!! I adore the old school of everything!! Thanks so much


----------



## newuser2014

Hi 

Can someone help identify this style?

Thank you in advance. 

Kind regards


----------



## newuser2014

Hi 

Anyone know style name of these? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cadillacclaire

newuser2014 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know style name of these?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Bella 100


----------



## wasp79

Hi everyone!! Can someone identify these for me? Thank you


----------



## cadillacclaire

I'm going to suggest you post these on this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-page-1-post-2-before-posting-request.791702/
I have some concerns regarding some of the details, best to get the authentication team's input.


----------



## lestylet

Hi ladies!
Does anyone happen to know the style name for these heels?


----------



## anniethecat

wasp79 said:


> Hi everyone!! Can someone identify these for me? Thank you



They are fake.


----------



## cadillacclaire

P


lestylet said:


> Hi ladies!
> Does anyone happen to know the style name for these heels?


Pyrabubble 100


----------



## mile2424

Long story short, but my wife and I were in Vegas in Dec 2013 and visited one of the Boutiques were they had a beautiful pair of Fifi 120 in a pale yellow color. At the time the store said they were an exclusive to that store. I was wondering if anyone knows what color yellow was out that year or the name of the yellow. I see some yellow's on eBay called primevere which look close to the pale yellow color but wasn't sure if there was any way to tell which year or season that yellow was from and the name of it. Appreciate any help!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Is this the right color?
This colorway is from 2013, called Canari. Fifi may have been exclusive to the Las Vegas boutique but Flo & Batignolles were apparently widely available.





Source: https://shoerazzi.com/christian-louboutin-spring-2013-collection/


----------



## mile2424

I think it was more of a pale or softer pastel yellow. Found the pic...


----------



## stilly

I think its Mimosa. I have a pair of older style Pigalle 120's in this color.


----------



## carolinemm

Hi! I saw this photo in an email from Tradesy and cannot for the life of me figure out what the style is.


----------



## mile2424

hmm ok thank you for your response! I will have to keep a look out for the diamond in the rough!


----------



## Fer




----------



## Fer

Fer said:


> View attachment 4591799
> View attachment 4591800
> View attachment 4591801



Can you help me with this style? She is Thalia at the 2019 Latin Grammys...


----------



## cadillacclaire

I *think* they might be Dollyla worn without the ankle strap. Not 100% sure, but there haven't been that many with the ultra-low vamp like that.


----------



## Fer

cadillacclaire said:


> I *think* they might be Dollyla worn without the ankle strap. Not 100% sure, but there haven't been that many with the ultra-low vamp like that.



Thank you for your quick answer...!
Because the toe box and 'cause they are full D'orsay, they seem to be Dollyla, but they don't have the hole to pass the ankle strap... 
Any other suggestion?


----------



## lestylet

Does anyone know the name of these?


----------



## Tristandrake28

Can someone please help me ID these?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Tristandrake28 said:


> Can someone please help me ID these?


The style is Very Rete, but I can't find an example with the awesome sequins. Probably didn't get a different name, just a Version Nude Paillettes or such.


----------



## LolasCloset

Can anyone ID these? I feel like I’ve seen them before but I can’t remember the name and my search terms are yielding nothing!


----------



## cadillacclaire

LolasCloset said:


> Can anyone ID these? I feel like I’ve seen them before but I can’t remember the name and my search terms are yielding nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598938
> View attachment 4598939


Knew I’d seen those somewhere! Amelissa Maroc


----------



## J_L33

Can someone ID these beauties?


----------



## cadillacclaire

J_L33 said:


> Can someone ID these beauties?


Labyrinth


----------



## LolasCloset

cadillacclaire said:


> Knew I’d seen those somewhere! Amelissa Maroc



Wow, thank you!!


----------



## mrslykins

Does anyone know the name of these shoes? I've never seen them before. TIA!


----------



## J_L33

Thanks a lot!


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Does anyone know the name of these?


Youyou 85
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/chri...-patent-85mm-red-sole-pump-nude-prod183200028
I believe there was an older version of the same style but without the cutaway at the base of the heel.


----------



## t-deuce

Hey y’all! I’m new to this forum! I apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong thread, and if so, I would really appreciate if anybody could direct me as to where I would post it. I and on the fence about this pair. I didn’t buy them. I’m just wondering if they are fake? I hope the photos are good enough. Thanks everyone!! -Travis, from NW Arkansas


----------



## t-deuce

Anybody?


----------



## cadillacclaire

t-deuce said:


> Anybody?


The authentication thread is here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-page-1-post-2-before-posting-request.791702/
However, I don't think there's anyone who authenticates sneakers. Best to get them checked out by a professional.


----------



## t-deuce

cadillacclaire said:


> The authentication thread is here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-page-1-post-2-before-posting-request.791702/
> However, I don't think there's anyone who authenticates sneakers. Best to get them checked out by a professional.


Thank you! They are at a store, and I am currently out of town.


----------



## J_L33

Here's a pic from the Louboutin exhibition at design exchange in Toronto. I know that they're Pigalles but does anyone know of this was produced for consumer use? They're the coolest shoes I've ever seen!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## floridasun8

Can someone please verify if these are So Kate or Pigalle Follies from this photo?  I assumed Follies from the 100mm heel height, but the seller stated they are So Kate? or I believe just Kate for 100mm?  Thanks!


----------



## cadillacclaire

floridasun8 said:


> Can someone please verify if these are So Kate or Pigalle Follies from this photo?  I assumed Follies from the 100mm heel height, but the seller stated they are So Kate? or I believe just Kate for 100mm?  Thanks!


Yes, those are Kate 100 (until recently called Decollete 554, now rebranded as Kate).


----------



## wasp79

Hi everyone!! Can someone identify these for me? Thank you


----------



## cadillacclaire

wasp79 said:


> Hi everyone!! Can someone identify these for me? Thank you


Lady Peep 150
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/christian-louboutin-lady-peep-patent-red-sole-pump-nude-prod173370030
https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...-toe-pump-150mm-nude-5c7c4867a31c3338f3afb244


----------



## wasp79

cadillacclaire said:


> Lady Peep 150
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/christian-louboutin-lady-peep-patent-red-sole-pump-nude-prod173370030
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Christ...-toe-pump-150mm-nude-5c7c4867a31c3338f3afb244


Thanks! Are they fake or original?


----------



## cadillacclaire

wasp79 said:


> Thanks! Are they fake or original?


They look good to me, but I am not an authenticator here.
Authentication thread is here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...posting-request.791702/page-847#post-33503545
Post the required pics as in the 1st post and they'll let you know!


----------



## Atlantida_13

Hello,
I would like to know the name of the following model, please:

https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/christian-louboutin/beige-crocodile-lady-peep-christian-louboutin-heels-8186761.shtml

Although they are described as lady peep, this is not lady peep mode. I wonder if you can be so kind and clarify this.

Happy new year


----------



## cadillacclaire

Atlantida_13 said:


> Hello,
> I would like to know the name of the following model, please:
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/christian-louboutin/beige-crocodile-lady-peep-christian-louboutin-heels-8186761.shtml
> 
> Although they are described as lady peep, this is not lady peep mode. I wonder if you can be so kind and clarify this.
> 
> Happy new year


Yolanda


----------



## Atlantida_13

cadillacclaire said:


> Yolanda


Thanks a lot!! Have a nice week


----------



## LouBouNewbie

Are these the Pigalle 120, Pigalle Follies 120 or So Kate 120? 

thanks for your help!


----------



## cadillacclaire

LouBouNewbie said:


> Are these the Pigalle 120, Pigalle Follies 120 or So Kate 120?
> 
> thanks for your help!


They look like Pigalle Follies 100. They're definitely not 120's.


----------



## grtlegs

Agree....pigalle follies 100.......or if you are an eBay seller, So Kate’s 120, anything 120.....including pigalle follies 120.....

it’s amazing how many eBay sellers think 4 inches is 5 or even 6 inches......sound familiar?


----------



## foxycleopatra

any OG collectors here recognize or able to identify this mysterious bootie?  it's a vintage style from about 10 years ago.....a rather unique style featuring mixed media, combining nappa leather, pony hair, and suede....with zip opening on the side. saks carried it (and most likely other stores too). i just can't seem to recall the style name.  thanks in advance.


----------



## amag520

Can anyone help me identify the name of this style? It's definitely over 5 years old, but can't even begin to know the year/style/etc.


----------



## cadillacclaire

amag520 said:


> Can anyone help me identify the name of this style? It's definitely over 5 years old, but can't even begin to know the year/style/etc.


City Girl (2008)
https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...m-eu-36-pumps-size-us-6-regular-m-b/20845521/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-photos-of-your-slingbacks-here.396361/page-4#post-9072037


----------



## cadillacclaire

foxycleopatra said:


> any OG collectors here recognize or able to identify this mysterious bootie?  it's a vintage style from about 10 years ago.....a rather unique style featuring mixed media, combining nappa leather, pony hair, and suede....with zip opening on the side. saks carried it (and most likely other stores too). i just can't seem to recall the style name.  thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4661779
> View attachment 4661780


The pictures are a little dark, but I think they're an all-black version of the JS Shoe Boot
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/34012/christian_louboutin/js-100-shoe-boots
https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Louboutin-JS100-booties-5ad53fd21dffda7e3fba320f
If that's not it, post some more pics in better light and I'll try again!


----------



## missmandymarie

Hello, I bought these secondhand. does anyone know the style name?


----------



## Tuscansoul

missmandymarie said:


> Hello, I bought these secondhand. does anyone know the style name?


Looks like Altadama 100


----------



## missmandymarie

Tuscansoul said:


> Looks like Altadama 100



That’s it! Thanks so much!


----------



## lestylet

Hi all! Can someone help me ID these pumps?


----------



## Tuscansoul

lestylet said:


> Hi all! Can someone help me ID these pumps?


Yolanda 120


----------



## jeggy

Look photo please. And this model auth?
Thanks for feedback!


----------



## cadillacclaire

jeggy said:


> Look photo please. And this model auth?
> Thanks for feedback!


Talitha 160
Authentication thread is below, but they'll need more than just the one photo. See the first post for requirements:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-page-1-post-2-before-posting-request.791702/


----------



## Marmarides

Dear lovely ladies, can you help identify these beauties? Thank you xx


----------



## cadillacclaire

Marmarides said:


> Dear lovely ladies, can you help identify these beauties? Thank you xx
> View attachment 4687698


Corpus 120, from 2012
http://www.shoeperwoman.com/friday-fix-christian-louboutin-corpus-120mm/


----------



## Marmarides

cadillacclaire said:


> Corpus 120, from 2012
> http://www.shoeperwoman.com/friday-fix-christian-louboutin-corpus-120mm/


OMG yes!! You're right, thank you so much!!

Can anyone identify these? I've been searching for ages but no success... They are just being described as "splatter" heels which is obviously not the name....


----------



## cadillacclaire

Marmarides said:


> OMG yes!! You're right, thank you so much!!
> 
> Can anyone identify these? I've been searching for ages but no success... They are just being described as "splatter" heels which is obviously not the name....
> 
> View attachment 4688160


Those are called Sporting 140.


----------



## jeggy

Hello! What is model is Casadei?


----------



## JoeDelRey

Does anyone know the name of this pair??


----------



## cadillacclaire

JoeDelRey said:


> Does anyone know the name of this pair??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691833


Corset d'Amour
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/02/23/style/christian-louboutin-red-bottom-shoes.html


----------



## JoeDelRey

cadillacclaire said:


> Corset d'Amour
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/02/23/style/christian-louboutin-red-bottom-shoes.html


Thank you soo much!! I love this boot


----------



## Pla1600

Hi folks!  I found a pair of CL’s at a thrift store a few months ago and don’t know anything about them.  Wondering if someone could help verify? Overwhelmed by trying to guess!! Thank you so much


----------



## cadillacclaire

Pla1600 said:


> Hi folks!  I found a pair of CL’s at a thrift store a few months ago and don’t know anything about them.  Wondering if someone could help verify? Overwhelmed by trying to guess!! Thank you so much
> View attachment 4699876
> View attachment 4699877
> View attachment 4699878
> View attachment 4699879
> View attachment 4699880


Sorry to tell you but these are replicas.
I'd encourage you get confirmation by posting the required pictures on the authentication thread here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-page-1-post-2-before-posting-request.791702/


----------



## Tuscansoul

cadillacclaire said:


> Sorry to tell you but these are replicas.
> I'd encourage you get confirmation by posting the required pictures on the authentication thread here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-page-1-post-2-before-posting-request.791702/


I agree with cadillacclaire. These are not authentic


----------



## Leloubs

Can someone identify these CL Sandals?


----------



## nillacobain

Post your request here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-style-is-this-the-new-cl-identification-thread.867185/


----------



## Leloubs

What style CL are these?


----------



## iamluthien




----------



## Leloubs

iamluthien said:


>


Ron Ron is the style I believe


----------



## Leloubs

Leloubs said:


> What style CL are these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702071
> View attachment 4702072
> View attachment 4702073


After a thorough search I have discovered they are called 'Anna'


----------



## Tuscansoul

iamluthien said:


>



This is Decollete 868


----------



## jeggy

Hello, dear 
Tell me please, what is this model Christian Louboutin?
Thanks


----------



## wongetje

Pla1600 said:


> Hi folks!  I found a pair of CL’s at a thrift store a few months ago and don’t know anything about them.  Wondering if someone could help verify? Overwhelmed by trying to guess!! Thank you so much


Very Fake.


----------



## label24

JoeDelRey said:


> Thank you soo much!! I love this boot



This was part of the haute couture from fall 2019, this boots never was sell in the stores, only made for special orders


----------



## cadillacclaire

jeggy said:


> Hello, dear
> Tell me please, what is this model Christian Louboutin?
> Thanks


Tucsick


----------



## Marmarides

Hi ladies! Does anyone know what these leather espadrille flats are called?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Marmarides said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know what these leather espadrille flats are called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720677


Balaspana
https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...ppa-37-flats-size-us-65-regular-m-b/19860559/


----------



## Marmarides

Hello ladies  Not sure if this is the right place to post. But I need help identifying style and material of these. They seem to be an older version of Iriza? Is this likely to be real alligator skin or could it possibly be 'croc embossed' only? I have a feeling they're real alligator but wanted to get some opinions. Maybe someone has seen thesw before and is familiar with style and price. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you all


----------



## cadillacclaire

Marmarides said:


> Hello ladies  Not sure if this is the right place to post. But I need help identifying style and material of these. They seem to be an older version of Iriza? Is this likely to be real alligator skin or could it possibly be 'croc embossed' only? I have a feeling they're real alligator but wanted to get some opinions. Maybe someone has seen thesw before and is familiar with style and price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734574
> View attachment 4734575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


The style is called "Sixties" but I'm afraid I can't help ID whether they're genuine croc or not. They're an older style, so I'd be inclined to think they ARE, as I believe the embossed croc leather is a newer phenomenon.
Hope it helps anyway!


----------



## Marmarides

cadillacclaire said:


> The style is called "Sixties" but I'm afraid I can't help ID whether they're genuine croc or not. They're an older style, so I'd be inclined to think they ARE, as I believe the embossed croc leather is a newer phenomenon.
> Hope it helps anyway!


Thank you so much,* cadillacclaire*, this helped me a lot! I will have the material checked but I am 99% sure it's alligator. You are incredible, I am very impressed how much you know about the brand!!

Does anyone happen to know this style? It's also an older style, but I can't seem to find anything on the internet about them...
Thanks so much xx


----------



## herzklang

Hello girls 

Does anyone know the style name of these?


----------



## lestylet

Tuscansoul said:


> Yolanda 120



Thanks so much!


----------



## nillacobain

Marmarides said:


> Hello ladies  Not sure if this is the right place to post. But I need help identifying style and material of these. They seem to be an older version of Iriza? Is this likely to be real alligator skin or could it possibly be 'croc embossed' only? I have a feeling they're real alligator but wanted to get some opinions. Maybe someone has seen thesw before and is familiar with style and price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734574
> View attachment 4734575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


 
Genuine croc.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi!!

Does anyone know the style name of these sandals, please?
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks


----------



## slpceline

Hi! I have a bunch of older CL's that I want to sell (sadly since having a baby I seem to be completely unable to walk in heels whereas I used to be able to run in them!), but for the life of me I can't remember the name of the style of these 5 pairs! Can you help me?
	

		
			
		

		
	








Nude satin:
Nude/black strass:
Yellow satin:
Red patent:
Black slingbacks: 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Marmarides

I know 3 of them:

No 1: Bow T Dorcet 100
No 2: Piou Piou 85 Satin/Lace
No 3: _________________
No 4: Joli-Noeud Dorcet 100
No 5: _________________

xx


----------



## cadillacclaire

Yellow satin: Pompadeuce
Black satin: Fiorellino


----------



## Marmarides

cadillacclaire said:


> Yellow satin: Pompadeuce
> Black satin: Fiorellino


You are the queen of knowing every style lol
Hats off to you!


----------



## Suntaurus

Hi everyone I saw these online and I was wondering What the style name is? I tried searching everywhere but I couldn’t find anything similar.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Suntaurus said:


> Hi everyone I saw these online and I was wondering What the style name is? I tried searching everywhere but I couldn’t find anything similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766421
> View attachment 4766422


They look like Gozul to me!


----------



## lestylet

Hi lovely ladies! Can someone help me with these boots? I think they're La Horissima but I'm not positive. Also, does anyone know the original retail price and year made?


----------



## Birkinlady123

Hi! Long time lurker here. I recently purchased a patent nude pair from Thredup but there is no box or info. I thought they were new simple pumps but my (black) new simple pumps 120 look different.

The nude pair has a thinner heel and a lower vamp. Any help appreciated ☺ I dont like the stamping on it, but I know there can be variations with the font and how it's stamped. I'm assuming that they are authentic since they came thredup and they're well made. Size is 37.5 for nude (my black pair is 37).

Edit: finally managed to add pictures! They were so sticky and stained when I got them. I polished them up and they're much nicer. Im going to dive into this thread now and enjoy all of the lovely pictures ❤


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello, 
Hope everyone is healthy + safe during these times. 
I have a question about the these heels. I believe these are the Crosspigas however I thought they had a buckle but for some reason this style does not have one. Does anyone know why or are these not the crosspiga?
Thanks


----------



## Birkinlady123

lestylet said:


> Hi lovely ladies! Can someone help me with these boots? I think they're La Horissima but I'm not positive. Also, does anyone know the original retail price and year made?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774939



Definately La Horissima, not sure the year. I saw some second hand shop estimate the retail at 1495$ 









						Christian Louboutin Black La Horissima 85 Lace Up Knee High Heels Boots/Booties Regular (M, B)
					

Christian Louboutin's black smooth leather La Horissima knee boots are constructed with a lace-up front. Made in Italy, this statement-making pair is designed with a convenient side-zip closure for easy wear.  3.25/85mm heel (approximately).  15/38cm shaft (approximately).  Rounded square cap...




					www.tradesy.com
				






			https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/shoes/boots/christian-louboutin-la-horissima-85-boots-w-tags-6sr9q?position=1


----------



## lestylet

Birkinlady123 said:


> Hi! Long time lurker here. I recently purchased a patent nude pair from Thredup but there is no box or info. I thought they were new simple pumps but my (black) new simple pumps 120 look different.
> 
> The nude pair has a thinner heel and a lower vamp. Any help appreciated ☺ I dont like the stamping on it, but I know there can be variations with the font and how it's stamped. I'm assuming that they are authentic since they came thredup and they're well made. Size is 37.5 for nude (my black pair is 37).
> 
> Edit: finally managed to add pictures! They were so sticky and stained when I got them. I polished them up and they're much nicer. Im going to dive into this thread now and enjoy all of the lovely pictures ❤
> 
> View attachment 4777481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777483
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777487



The nude pair looks like Neofilo to me!


----------



## lestylet

Birkinlady123 said:


> Definately La Horissima, not sure the year. I saw some second hand shop estimate the retail at 1495$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Black La Horissima 85 Lace Up Knee High Heels Boots/Booties Regular (M, B)
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin's black smooth leather La Horissima knee boots are constructed with a lace-up front. Made in Italy, this statement-making pair is designed with a convenient side-zip closure for easy wear.  3.25/85mm heel (approximately).  15/38cm shaft (approximately).  Rounded square cap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/shoes/boots/christian-louboutin-la-horissima-85-boots-w-tags-6sr9q?position=1



Thank you! They're not a style I've seen often, not even second hand. So I'm trying to gain some more knowledge about them


----------



## Birkinlady123

lestylet said:


> The nude pair looks like Neofilo to me!



Thank you so much!! That's exactly them! I'm just getting into collecting CLs so I don't know many of the styles yet unless it's really unique. All pumps kind of look the same to me


----------



## Marmarides

Hi everyone, does anyone know what this older style is called? Block heel and peeptoe....  xx


----------



## cadillacclaire

Marmarides said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know what this older style is called? Block heel and peeptoe....  xx
> 
> View attachment 4785021


I believe they're called Jo.








						Christian Louboutin Black Patent Leather Jo Peep Toe Pumps Size 6.5/37- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Christian Louboutin Black Patent Leather Jo Peep Toe Pumps Size 6.5/37. Condition is New - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## Marmarides

cadillacclaire said:


> I believe they're called Jo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Black Patent Leather Jo Peep Toe Pumps Size 6.5/37- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Christian Louboutin Black Patent Leather Jo Peep Toe Pumps Size 6.5/37. Condition is New - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Yes, you're right!!


----------



## BlackSnow

Hello, could you kindly help identifying these? Thank you


----------



## Marmarides

BlackSnow said:


> Hello, could you kindly help identifying these? Thank you
> View attachment 4792038


'Louronda King' I believe


----------



## Marmarides

Does anyone know what these flats are called?


----------



## Marmarides

...or these gold sandals?



	

		
			
		

		
	
?


----------



## lestylet

Hi all! Can anyone help me ID this style? Thank you!


----------



## Marmarides

lestylet said:


> Hi all! Can anyone help me ID this style? Thank you!
> View attachment 4797429


 
'Juste 120' 

xx


----------



## lestylet

Marmarides said:


> 'Juste 120'
> 
> xx



Wow that was fast! Thank you


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi everyone!

Does anyone know the style name?

Thanks


----------



## canyonaly

What style are these?


----------



## cadillacclaire

canyonaly said:


> What style are these?


Wallis Zeppa


----------



## Marmarides

Anyone know the name of these?


----------



## Leloubs

Hello, can anyone help me identify these?


----------



## Marmarides

Can you help with these? Anyone know the name? xx


----------



## cadillacclaire

Marmarides said:


> Can you help with these? Anyone know the name? xx
> 
> View attachment 4821111


Drapo Rousso








						shoe loves, part 2
					

Last night, I got to wear my other shoe loves for the first time. Pics are from the eBay auction, I can’t find my camera anywhere! Christian Louboutin Drapo Rousso, red crepe satin, 100mm hee…




					cisforcloset.wordpress.com


----------



## JosiePosie

Can anyone tell me what the style name is for these please?  For some reason, it's not letting me add the photos, but here's the link.  TIA! 

https://www.mineandyours.com/collec...-purple-suede-studded-pointed-toe-pumps-sz-38


----------



## cadillacclaire

JosiePosie said:


> Can anyone tell me what the style name is for these please?  For some reason, it's not letting me add the photos, but here's the link.  TIA!
> 
> https://www.mineandyours.com/collec...-purple-suede-studded-pointed-toe-pumps-sz-38


Escarpic 70mm


----------



## JosiePosie

cadillacclaire said:


> Escarpic 70mm


Thanks so much!


----------



## racquel

Can someone ID this pump, they're wonderful!


----------



## cadillacclaire

A little tough without a clear closeup, but I think they're Grapi. 


racquel said:


> Can someone ID this pump, they're wonderful!


----------



## lestylet

Hi all! I have a pair of classic black Armadillo pumps. I know they are authentic, but I was wondering if anyone knows what year this style is from? And also around what year did CL stop using the vero cuoio stamp on the bottoms? If I'm posting in the wrong spot, let me know! And please point me to any existing posts


----------



## cadillacclaire

Napa or Satin?

The general consensus on the purseforum threads say the Vero Cuoio stamp was removed around 2009-2010:





						CL Authenticity FAQ:  What NOT to Look For!
					

Hi  Can someone tell me if these Louboutins are authentic please?  http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221297357554  Thanks   Please post your request here and read the first page of the thread for the proper posting format...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



I don't think there was a hard date after which ALL models didn't have the stamp.

As far as the year Armadillos were released, I am pretty sure it was 2008. I can't find a blog or anything official on a release date, but just from googling around there are mentions of celebs wearing them in 2008 & 2009, and entries in the Reference Library subforum starting in 2008 (including black napa. Photo link broken, but poster indicated they were purchased at Saks Dec 2008. Second link indicates black satin was summer 2008):





						Post Photos of your *BLACK CLs* here
					

Please post photos and information about your BLACK CLS in this thread such as style name, color name, heel height, price, style #, etc. . .    Please do not ask questions or make comments in here, this is a PHOTO ONLY thread. Also, PLEASE always watermark your photos before posting them!  Thanks!




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Post Photos of your *D' ORSAYS* here
					

Please post photos and information about your D'ORSAYs in this thread such as color name, heel height, price, style #, etc. . .    Please do not ask questions or make comments in here, this is a PHOTO ONLY thread. Thanks!




					forum.purseblog.com
				











						Shoe of the Day: Christian Louboutin Armadillo Satin d'Orsay - Exotic Excess
					

New from Christian Louboutin for the Fall Collection, the Armadillo Satin d’Orsay pumps in red are so sexy they will make even your most chic girlfriends jealous. Pair these shoes with a form-flattering dress and you’ll stop people in their tracks. Features the Louboutin signature red sole. Made...




					www.exoticexcess.com
				




Hope this helps!


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> Napa or Satin?
> 
> The general consensus on the purseforum threads say the Vero Cuoio stamp was removed around 2009-2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Authenticity FAQ:  What NOT to Look For!
> 
> 
> Hi  Can someone tell me if these Louboutins are authentic please?  http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221297357554  Thanks   Please post your request here and read the first page of the thread for the proper posting format...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there was a hard date after which ALL models didn't have the stamp.
> 
> As far as the year Armadillos were released, I am pretty sure it was 2008. I can't find a blog or anything official on a release date, but just from googling around there are mentions of celebs wearing them in 2008 & 2009, and entries in the Reference Library subforum starting in 2008 (including black napa. Photo link broken, but poster indicated they were purchased at Saks Dec 2008. Second link indicates black satin was summer 2008):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Photos of your *BLACK CLs* here
> 
> 
> Please post photos and information about your BLACK CLS in this thread such as style name, color name, heel height, price, style #, etc. . .    Please do not ask questions or make comments in here, this is a PHOTO ONLY thread. Also, PLEASE always watermark your photos before posting them!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Photos of your *D' ORSAYS* here
> 
> 
> Please post photos and information about your D'ORSAYs in this thread such as color name, heel height, price, style #, etc. . .    Please do not ask questions or make comments in here, this is a PHOTO ONLY thread. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe of the Day: Christian Louboutin Armadillo Satin d'Orsay - Exotic Excess
> 
> 
> New from Christian Louboutin for the Fall Collection, the Armadillo Satin d’Orsay pumps in red are so sexy they will make even your most chic girlfriends jealous. Pair these shoes with a form-flattering dress and you’ll stop people in their tracks. Features the Louboutin signature red sole. Made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.exoticexcess.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Tremendous help, thank you so much! The pair I have is black nappa. I feel like Goldilocks because I had three colors in 37 but they ran big on me so I sold them all and found a pair in 36. The width was great but they were too short, so I just sold those as well. Now I'm hunting for all the colors in 36.5 and hoping they fit just right! I love the style a lot but whenever I sold them, people questioned me about the year and authenticity so I figured I'd ask and get the knowledge for myself as well!


----------



## lestylet

Also, is there a better thread to ask questions about years/seasons?


----------



## lestylet

Can anyone tell me the style name for these? They look like Pigalle but they have cutouts/panels. Thanks!


----------



## pbjilly

Help! Trying to find these in my size but don’t know the style to google search it. TIA!


----------



## cadillacclaire

pbjilly said:


> Help! Trying to find these in my size but don’t know the style to google search it. TIA!
> View attachment 4879650


Straratata 140


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Can anyone tell me the style name for these? They look like Pigalle but they have cutouts/panels. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4866818


Look like Duvette to me!


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Also, is there a better thread to ask questions about years/seasons?


Not that I've seen. Unless you want to start a new thread this seems like the best place to ask!


----------



## Angel1988

I’m wearing these tonight, I believe they are called ‘madame Menuele’, it’s my favorite pumps style: the Pigalle follies and I love the velvet and strass bow.
The stickings are by Wolford, they always remind me of a certain Rodarte collection.


----------



## Angel1988

So sorry, I just noticed I post the above in the wrong thread, I meant to post it in the 'what CL's are you wearing today' thread


----------



## zinnes

Found these on Poshmark as "fifille pumps".  Not the best pics so went online and Googled fifille and found conflicting results for fifile model in heel shape, heel height, heel thickness.  Would like to know judging from pics if these are in fact Fifille model?  And can't tell for sure but also looks like 120mm heel?  Seller has stated these are "pretty tall 5 inches".  Thank you.


----------



## zinnes

Sorry forgot to add pics to previous post.


----------



## cadillacclaire

zinnes said:


> Sorry forgot to add pics to previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901030
> View attachment 4901031
> View attachment 4901032
> View attachment 4901033


Pretty sure those are Lady Lynch.
If you get them, please take them to a good cobbler. Those vibrams are going to give me nightmares!


----------



## zinnes

Thank you Cadillacclaire--had no idea!  Long, long ago I came across a CL style chart that included Lady Lynch.  They are essentially Pigalle 120's with a round toe--correct?


----------



## zinnes

Cadillacclaire--I'm definitely going to have them removed.  I don't care for them. But is there something else about vibrams I should be aware of?  Nightmares??? LOL!!!


----------



## cadillacclaire

zinnes said:


> Cadillacclaire--I'm definitely going to have them removed.  I don't care for them. But is there something else about vibrams I should be aware of?  Nightmares??? LOL!!!


You'll have to have them replaced, not just removed. The red finish is sanded down by the cobbler so the glue between the vibram and the leather can adhere. Just take them some place reputable, ship them to a pro if you don't have anyone local. I personally have never been let down by my local guy, but as evidenced by the pics you sent, there are some pretty sloppy cobblers out there. 
The edges are just so rough, it kinda looks like it may have been a do-it-yourself job somewhere down the line. 
Check out these posts, you can see the different options available. The newest product available is the mirror-finish which is the closest to the original painted sole:





						To sole protect or not to sole protect?
					

Good post! My view is a little different, I agree with the term "protect your investment" but not from the angle of resale as you suggested. I am not the norm when it comes to the term "shoe collection". I have very few pairs so when I "invest" or put a lot of money into an item I want the item...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Casali Mirror soles
					

Hi, I usually get red topy or vibram soles done on my shoes. I just noticed a cobbler in my area offers Casali mirror soles. They look incredible. Apparently they are non slip. Does anyone have any experience with them?




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						New half mirror soles!~!!
					

I'm not sure if anybody's posted this yet. There is this new thing called "half mirror soles" that I've seen done in Asian countries (South Korean, Japan). It looks almost like the original soles!!! My only questions, will this last? If you have had it done before, please let me know and upload...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## zinnes

Thanks again  Cadillacclaire--appreciate the advice!  One more thing you thought those pumps were Lady Lynch.  So is Lady Lynch basically the same as pigalle 120 except LL has a round toe? I thought i saw that on a chart once.


----------



## cadillacclaire

zinnes said:


> Thanks again  Cadillacclaire--appreciate the advice!  One more thing you thought those pumps were Lady Lynch.  So is Lady Lynch basically the same as pigalle 120 except LL has a round toe? I thought i saw that on a chart once.


I believe so. They have the same fitting advice (1/2 - full size down) and the heel is definitely the same!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hi ladies! Does anyone know the name of this style? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## cadillacclaire

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know the name of this style? Thanks so much in advance!


It's called Super Pump 100


----------



## zinnes

Hello--never seen this style before.  Looks similar to Dorissima 120 execpt this shoe has a slightly 'sculpted' heel.  Dorissima 120 has a straight slender heel.  What is the name of this style?  Thanks.


----------



## cadillacclaire

zinnes said:


> Hello--never seen this style before.  Looks similar to Dorissima 120 execpt this shoe has a slightly 'sculpted' heel.  Dorissima 120 has a straight slender heel.  What is the name of this style?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912469


Pretty sure that's Fifetish.


----------



## lestylet

Hi ladies! Can anyone help me ID these pumps? The toebox looks like Simple but they are wedges.


----------



## lestylet

Also would love to know the style name of these! Please note, they were originally a metallic copper leather but they were worn a lot and the finish was scuffed/fading so I did a little glitter DIY to them.


----------



## zinnes

Thanks cadillacclaire!


----------



## shiba

lestylet said:


> Hi ladies! Can anyone help me ID these pumps? The toebox looks like Simple but they are wedges.
> 
> View attachment 4912742
> View attachment 4912744
> View attachment 4912745



I believe these are Miss Boxe


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Also would love to know the style name of these! Please note, they were originally a metallic copper leather but they were worn a lot and the finish was scuffed/fading so I did a little glitter DIY to them.
> 
> View attachment 4912772
> View attachment 4912773


Very Prive


----------



## pavement.frippery

Hello, would anyone be able to identify this style?


----------



## cadillacclaire

pavement.frippery said:


> Hello, would anyone be able to identify this style?


So Audrey 85


----------



## pavement.frippery

cadillacclaire said:


> So Audrey 85


Thank you so much!


----------



## zinnes

Hello I found these listed as Dirditta but I don't think they are after having Googled Dirditta and seeing platform heels.  Would you happen to know the correct 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
style?  Thank you


----------



## cadillacclaire

zinnes said:


> Hello I found these listed as Dirditta but I don't think they are after having Googled Dirditta and seeing platform heels.  Would you happen to know the correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922033
> View attachment 4922034
> View attachment 4922035
> View attachment 4922036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> style?  Thank you


Fairly certain they're Fifi 100. In some pics the toe looks a bit more rounded, but I think that's what they are!


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-fifi-100-leather-pumps-89xsg?position=31


----------



## zinnes

Thank you. You know more than I do certainly but to me the heels above look more slender and 'set back' than the Fifi's.  Also the heels above have a slightly 'formed' toe--not uniformly rounded like the Fifi's toe.  If anyone else can offer opinion please do (no offense cadillacclaire!)


----------



## cadillacclaire

Yes, you're right. I was looking too much at the toe and not enough at the heel!
It's a perfect mashup of the Decollete 868 and the Pigalle Follies. Just not sure what the name is lol! Give me some time, I'll see if I can track it down.


----------



## zinnes

Just found out it's been sold!  Not necessary to do the 'detective' work now but if you do identify the style please let me know--I'm curious!  Thanks again.


----------



## cadillacclaire

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Kid Leather Dorissima 100 Pumps 41 Black
					

This is an authentic CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Kid Leather Decollete 868 100 Pumps size 41 in Black.  These stylish pumps are crafted of polished leather in black.  These have a 4.5 inch heel and an elongated toe. These are marvelous pumps with the iconic style, from Christian Louboutin!




					www.fashionphile.com
				



Dorissima 100
Think that's it?


----------



## cadillacclaire

zinnes said:


> Just found out it's been sold!  Not necessary to do the 'detective' work now but if you do identify the style please let me know--I'm curious!  Thanks again.


Aw, too bad! That's a great looking style!


----------



## zinnes

cadillacclaire said:


> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Kid Leather Dorissima 100 Pumps 41 Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Kid Leather Decollete 868 100 Pumps size 41 in Black.  These stylish pumps are crafted of polished leather in black.  These have a 4.5 inch heel and an elongated toe. These are marvelous pumps with the iconic style, from Christian Louboutin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorissima 100
> Think that's it?


Yeah--sure looks like it!  Thanks for the link too.


----------



## lestylet

shiba said:


> I believe these are Miss Boxe



Thank you!!


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> Very Prive



Thank you!!


----------



## lestylet

Hi all! Does anyone know the name of this style?


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know the name of this style?
> 
> View attachment 4943990


Etneu Etneu 100








						Christian Louboutin Black Etneu Etneu 100 Crepe Satin Heels Pumps Size EU 36.5 (Approx. US 6.5) Regular (M, B)
					

Never actually worn, but there are dents to the bottoms cause they've been tried on several times. Come with the box, dust bag, and spare taps. No receipt is kept.  Heel is 4.3" Insole is 9.25"  Terms of Sale    Please note, that European designer shoes typically run smaller then US designers...




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> Etneu Etneu 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Black Etneu Etneu 100 Crepe Satin Heels Pumps Size EU 36.5 (Approx. US 6.5) Regular (M, B)
> 
> 
> Never actually worn, but there are dents to the bottoms cause they've been tried on several times. Come with the box, dust bag, and spare taps. No receipt is kept.  Heel is 4.3" Insole is 9.25"  Terms of Sale    Please note, that European designer shoes typically run smaller then US designers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com



Thank you for your help!!


----------



## lestylet

I've got one more for y'all! Does anyone know the style name of these? For the longest time I thought they were Aketata but I just realized today that they are not


----------



## jtran3

Hi ladies! I have been scouring the internet for the style name but am having no luck. Any chance anyone has an idea?


----------



## J_L33

This was worn by Kirsten Stewart (page 2 of celebs wearing CLs thread). Is this the Ron Ron? If not, what style and colorway is this?
It's the PERFECT RED!


----------



## cadillacclaire

J_L33 said:


> View attachment 4976109
> 
> 
> This was worn by Kirsten Stewart (page 2 of celebs wearing CLs thread). Is this the Ron Ron? If not, what style and colorway is this?
> It's the PERFECT RED!


Could well be Dorissima in Carmine!








						CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Patent Dorissima 100 Pumps 38.5 Carmine
					

This is an authentic pair of CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Patent Dorissima 100 Pumps in 38.5 in Carmine. These stunning heels are crafted of glossy patent leather in red. The pumps feature a stiletto heel and a rounded toe. These are excellent heels with the iconic style you find only from Christian...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Tuscansoul

J_L33 said:


> View attachment 4976109
> 
> 
> This was worn by Kirsten Stewart (page 2 of celebs wearing CLs thread). Is this the Ron Ron? If not, what style and colorway is this?
> It's the PERFECT RED!



This picture is from 2012. I could be wrong, of course, but I am not sure that Dorissima was available at that time.
Also, the toe box of this shoe looks a little more sculpted than the Dorissima that I know from the past 4-5 years, which has a slightly more rounded toe box. (Don't go by the style information given by sites like Fashionphile, etc. They are sometimes wrong.)

I believe the style shoe that Kristin Stewart is wearing in this picture is called Elisa 100.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Tuscansoul said:


> This picture is from 2012. I could be wrong, of course, but I am not sure that Dorissima was available at that time.
> Also, the toe box of this shoe looks a little more sculpted than the Dorissima that I know from the past 4-5 years, which has a slightly more rounded toe box. (Don't go by the style information given by sites like Fashionphile, etc. They are sometimes wrong.)
> 
> I believe the style shoe that Kristin Stewart is wearing in this picture is called Elisa 100.


D'oh! I stand corrected. I even googled the pic based on the date and didn't consider when Dorissima came out! Thanks Tuscansoul!


----------



## Tuscansoul

cadillacclaire said:


> D'oh! I stand corrected. I even googled the pic based on the date and didn't consider when Dorissima came out! Thanks Tuscansoul!


You obviously know a lot more about Louboutin shoes than I do. I always enjoy reading your comments and get educated 
Some styles have only small differences and it can be hard to tell which one it really is if you can't see the shoe from all angles.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hi, Does anyone know if Louboutin ever made Hot chicks 130mm in nude colour. I have never seen this before until now.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Can anybody identify these for me?


----------



## cadillacclaire

mmmoussighi said:


> Can anybody identify these for me?


Nude pair is Toboggan, red pair is *I think* Hora sling, but that's based solely on a single picture found in the reference section.





						Post Photos of your *SLINGBACKS* here
					

Beige Jazz O My Sling 85mm I think the RRP is US$540 @ Saks Bought Nov 08




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lestylet

Can anyone help me ID these pumps?


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Can anyone help me ID these pumps?
> View attachment 5096217


Alta Nodo (see post #21 in this thread):





						Post Photos of your *D' ORSAYS* here
					

Olive Suede Castillana:      Plum Patent Castillana:      Black Leather Armadillo:    Blue Satin Striped Armadillos:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> Alta Nodo (see post #21 in this thread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Photos of your *D' ORSAYS* here
> 
> 
> Olive Suede Castillana:      Plum Patent Castillana:      Black Leather Armadillo:    Blue Satin Striped Armadillos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you!


----------



## racquel

What So Kate variant is this?

EDIT: Angalina


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I think these are Laperlouza, does anyone have them?


----------



## cadillacclaire

They're Laperouza, without the second 'L' 








						Christian Louboutin Black Laperouza Pony Hair Patent Leather Applique Loafers Flats Size EU 39.5 (Approx. US 9.5) Regular (M, B)
					

BLACK PATENT LEATHER GOLD PONY HAIR "LAPEROUZA" APPLIQUE LOAFERS FLATS By Christian Louboutin 100% AUTHENTIC,GUARANTEED!!! MADE IN ITALY  Just put your best feet in these Flats and seduce the night.... Are you ready?!!!!  Color: Gold/Black(Print On The box) Pony Hair & Black Patent Leather Upper...




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

cadillacclaire said:


> They're Laperouza, without the second 'L'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Black Laperouza Pony Hair Patent Leather Applique Loafers Flats Size EU 39.5 (Approx. US 9.5) Regular (M, B)
> 
> 
> BLACK PATENT LEATHER GOLD PONY HAIR "LAPEROUZA" APPLIQUE LOAFERS FLATS By Christian Louboutin 100% AUTHENTIC,GUARANTEED!!! MADE IN ITALY  Just put your best feet in these Flats and seduce the night.... Are you ready?!!!!  Color: Gold/Black(Print On The box) Pony Hair & Black Patent Leather Upper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


Thanks Cacillacclaire!


----------



## racquel

Famed classical pianist Yuja Wang is rocking So Kate, silver with multi-colored pattern. What is the name, and is it recent?









						VIDEO : Yuja Wang embraces Mozart’s darker piano concerto
					

VIDEO : Yuja Wang expertly performs Mozart's restless, gloomy and dramatic Piano Concerto in D minor at the third edition of the Riga Jurmala Music Festival.




					www.euronews.com


----------



## mal

racquel said:


> Famed classical pianist Yuja Wang is rocking So Kate, silver with multi-colored pattern. What is the name, and is it recent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO : Yuja Wang embraces Mozart’s darker piano concerto
> 
> 
> VIDEO : Yuja Wang expertly performs Mozart's restless, gloomy and dramatic Piano Concerto in D minor at the third edition of the Riga Jurmala Music Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153430


Looks like Miroire, it’s very reflective silver


----------



## cadillacclaire

racquel said:


> Famed classical pianist Yuja Wang is rocking So Kate, silver with multi-colored pattern. What is the name, and is it recent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO : Yuja Wang embraces Mozart’s darker piano concerto
> 
> 
> VIDEO : Yuja Wang expertly performs Mozart's restless, gloomy and dramatic Piano Concerto in D minor at the third edition of the Riga Jurmala Music Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153430


Could also be "Laser" speccio. Not a pattern, but hologrammatic color shift.
If so, it was from 2019.


			https://shoespost.com/christian-louboutin-so-kate-silver/


----------



## cadillacclaire

racquel said:


> Famed classical pianist Yuja Wang is rocking So Kate, silver with multi-colored pattern. What is the name, and is it recent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO : Yuja Wang embraces Mozart’s darker piano concerto
> 
> 
> VIDEO : Yuja Wang expertly performs Mozart's restless, gloomy and dramatic Piano Concerto in D minor at the third edition of the Riga Jurmala Music Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153430


Or possibly Speccio Martele?








						Christian Louboutin So Kate Specchio Martele Pumps
					

Shop instylefashions's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. NIB Christian Louboutin Metallic So Kate 120mm Specchio Martele Pumps Brand New in original box, 100% Guaranteed Authentic!! MFSRP: $775.00 +tax Color: Silver Size: 6 US / 36 EU...




					poshmark.com


----------



## carrieokieyogi

Hi, can anyone help, please? are these new or old declics?


----------



## swimgirl13

Hi friends! I'm new to the CL world and OMG what have I been missing my entire life. Just wow. Better late than never. Anyway, can anyone help me ID this shoe style? I purchased these and they did not mention style name.


----------



## cadillacclaire

swimgirl13 said:


> Hi friends! I'm new to the CL world and OMG what have I been missing my entire life. Just wow. Better late than never. Anyway, can anyone help me ID this shoe style? I purchased these and they did not mention style name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167905
> View attachment 5167906


Hi there! And welcome to the madhouse!
Those are Feticha in white python. Nice find!


----------



## swimgirl13

Trying to learn the style names of my CL pumps that didn't come with boxes or ID from seller - my guess is Fifi - what do you guys think?


----------



## cadillacclaire

swimgirl13 said:


> Trying to learn the style names of my CL pumps that didn't come with boxes or ID from seller - my guess is Fifi - what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174493
> View attachment 5174494
> View attachment 5174495


I *think* they're Dorissima. The heel is almost plumb to the ground like Pigalle Follies, and Fifi has a gentle curve to the back line. 
Anyone else have a guess?


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/christian-louboutin-patent-dorissima-100-pumps-365-oeillet-194021


----------



## cadillacclaire

carrieokieyogi said:


> Hi, can anyone help, please? are these new or old declics?


Must be old, as these are a 90mm heel. New Declic only came in a 120.


----------



## swimgirl13

I was scouring this thread looking for an ID on these, anyone recognize this style?


----------



## Porsha

Does anyone know this model?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Porsha said:


> Does anyone know this model?
> 
> View attachment 5221850


Alicette


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-alicette-oxford-pumps-5mtx8


----------



## Porsha

cadillacclaire said:


> Alicette
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-alicette-oxford-pumps-5mtx8



Thanks.  Is there a way of checking if they are fake from ebay photos?  Although the style is so old, from 2007 it seems, maybe there would be no fakes?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Porsha said:


> Thanks.  Is there a way of checking if they are fake from ebay photos?  Although the style is so old, from 2007 it seems, maybe there would be no fakes?


There is a dedicated authentication thread where a qualified expert will weigh in:





						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

.




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Unfortunately there have been fakes for as long as there have been real ones... they look good to me, but best to get the required pics and let one of the authenticators take a look!


----------



## Nikki_morgan04

Hi all!
I've recently inherited a pair of well loved Louboutins from a dear passed family member.

I wondered if anyone would be able to give me any information on these? I'm likely going to keep them but would be interested in knowing any i


----------



## cadillacclaire

I suggest you start with the Authentication thread here:





						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

.




					forum.purseblog.com
				



I'll let the experts weigh in, but I'm afraid there are quite a few red flags.


----------



## J_L33

Can anyone please tell me what style these are?

Also, can you please link me to pictures of someone actually wearing them? I saw a picture (don't recall whether it was here or on insta and I can't find it anymore, and it's driving me crazy!)


----------



## cadillacclaire

J_L33 said:


> Can anyone please tell me what style these are?
> 
> Also, can you please link me to pictures of someone actually wearing them? I saw a picture (don't recall whether it was here or on insta and I can't find it anymore, and it's driving me crazy!)
> View attachment 5228733


Paola Booty 100





						JLo's Louboutins, The Christian Louboutin Paola 100 Ankle Boots - StyleFrizz
					

JLo’s Louboutins, The Christian Louboutin Paola 100 Ankle Boots




					stylefrizz.com
				



Small promo pic of them worn here:


			WordPress › Error


----------



## J_L33

cadillacclaire said:


> Paola Booty 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLo's Louboutins, The Christian Louboutin Paola 100 Ankle Boots - StyleFrizz
> 
> 
> JLo’s Louboutins, The Christian Louboutin Paola 100 Ankle Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stylefrizz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small promo pic of them worn here:
> 
> 
> WordPress › Error


Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

please delete - i found it!


----------



## myisk

Hi, I'm just wondering if anyone knows what style these two shoes are. The second pair looks pretty old.

Boots




Heels




Thanks


----------



## cadillacclaire

myisk said:


> Hi, I'm just wondering if anyone knows what style these two shoes are. The second pair looks pretty old.
> 
> Boots
> View attachment 5246871
> View attachment 5246872
> 
> 
> Heels
> View attachment 5246873
> View attachment 5246874
> 
> 
> Thanks


The boots are Botalili 120
The heels I *think* are Mody Blues. Take a look and see if you agree:








						Christian Louboutin Black Patent Leather Mody Blues Pumps Size 5.5/36- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Christian Louboutin Black Patent Leather Mody Blues Pumps Size 5.5/36. Condition is New - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## myisk

cadillacclaire said:


> The boots are Botalili 120
> The heels I *think* are Mody Blues. Take a look and see if you agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Black Patent Leather Mody Blues Pumps Size 5.5/36- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Christian Louboutin Black Patent Leather Mody Blues Pumps Size 5.5/36. Condition is New - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com



Thank you for this!

I agree the heels look very similar to the Mody Blues, but I'm very bad at identifying shoes based on shape, haha. The heel on that looks higher, but it could have been a style that came in multiple heights.


----------



## NappaNero

racquel said:


> What So Kate variant is this?
> 
> EDIT: Angalina
> 
> View attachment 5108343


Anjalina!


----------



## NappaNero

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hi, Does anyone know if Louboutin ever made Hot chicks 130mm in nude colour. I have never seen this before until now.


Special order


----------



## Marmarides

Hi everyone! 
Does anyone know the name of these? I have searched up and down, but couldn't find out...
Thank you!! xx


----------



## cadillacclaire

Marmarides said:


> Hi everyone!
> Does anyone know the name of these? I have searched up and down, but couldn't find out...
> Thank you!! xx


Corta Mia 85 from S/S 2011
Lots of broken links, but found this on a Portuguese site:








						Sapatos – Fête Douce
					

Posts about Sapatos written by Brisa




					fetedouce.wordpress.com


----------



## Marmarides

cadillacclaire said:


> Corta Mia 85 from S/S 2011
> Lots of broken links, but found this on a Portuguese site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapatos – Fête Douce
> 
> 
> Posts about Sapatos written by Brisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fetedouce.wordpress.com




Wow, you are amazing, thank you so much!!


----------



## vintagiality

Hello,

I am hoping to get some help with these Louboutin ankle boots I purchased at an antique mall.
I think they are from the 90s but haven’t been able to find anything like them.
Thank you


----------



## lestylet

Hello! Does anyone know the style name of these? I think they're missing a strap but I don'for sure because I can't for the life of me figure out the name. Thanks!


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Hello! Does anyone know the style name of these? I think they're missing a strap but I don'for sure because I can't for the life of me figure out the name. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5341344
> View attachment 5341345


Yetata 70
And you are correct, they're missing a strap. A good cobbler ought to be able to make a pair if you're so inclined!


			https://www.selfridges.com/QA/en/cat/christian-louboutin-yetata-70-leather-pony_684-10145-3151074YETATA/


----------



## cadillacclaire

cadillacclaire said:


> Hi Lestylet!
> Yetata 70
> And you are correct, they're missing a strap
> 
> 
> https://www.selfridges.com/QA/en/cat/christian-louboutin-yetata-70-leather-pony_684-10145-3151074YETATA/


----------



## Trizz

Can someone confirm if these are VPs? They really look like it to me but the seller says they have a 1” platform and that’s throwing me off. I didn’t think VPs came in anything higher than 3/4”.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Trizz said:


> Can someone confirm if these are VPs? They really look like it to me but the seller says they have a 1” platform and that’s throwing me off. I didn’t think VPs came in anything higher than 3/4”.


Perfect timing! I actually just got a pair of these in their box in to resell.
They're called Hyper Prive. 
I just checked mine and the platform is 1".


----------



## Trizz

cadillacclaire said:


> Perfect timing! I actually just got a pair of these in their box in to resell.
> They're called Hyper Prive.
> I just checked mine and the platform is 1".


Amazing, thank you!


----------



## JessicaWBath

The zaniest bag I own... any ideas on a name, please?

Think it's from 2008/9... The days when chunky, box-bag clutches were so popular!! Am trying to decide whether I really need a patent gold box bag anymore, but it's so FUN!    (and my feet aren't keen on CL shoes...)


----------



## kitd

Can you help? What style is this? I cannot remember to save my life! I’ve had them a few years now & planning to sell. Thank you!!!


----------



## Marmarides

kitd said:


> Can you help? What style is this? I cannot remember to save my life! I’ve had them a few years now & planning to sell. Thank you!!!
> View attachment 5411685
> View attachment 5411686
> View attachment 5411687
> View attachment 5411688



Rolando 120


----------



## kitd

Marmarides said:


> Rolando 120


YES!!!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Marmarides

Can you please help me with the name of these? I just can't figure it out


----------



## cadillacclaire

Marmarides said:


> Can you please help me with the name of these? I just can't figure it out
> View attachment 5437525


Double Noeud 100


			https://poshmark.com/listing/Double-Noeud-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Heels-5fab137c6e2846985470ca01
		

Circa 2012, worn by Taylor Swift


----------



## Marmarides

cadillacclaire said:


> Double Noeud 100
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Double-Noeud-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Heels-5fab137c6e2846985470ca01
> 
> 
> Circa 2012, worn by Taylor Swift


Oh my gosh, yes, thankk you!!! You're the best


----------



## giggles00

Article dated 2015, is this a So Kate?









						There Is Now a Christian Louboutin Photo Filter App
					

Okeedoke!




					fashionista.com
				




Actress Michelle Monaghan in 2014



Never ever saw it, OMG it's beautiful!


----------



## cadillacclaire

giggles00 said:


> Article dated 2015, is this a So Kate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There Is Now a Christian Louboutin Photo Filter App
> 
> 
> Okeedoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashionista.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Michelle Monaghan in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever saw it, OMG it's beautiful!



They're called Miluna








						Christian Louboutin Miluna Patent/Fishnet Red Sole Pump, Red
					

Shop Miluna Patent/Fishnet Red Sole Pump, Red from Christian Louboutin at Bergdorf Goodman, where you'll find free shipping on a fantastic selection of unparalleled designer fashion.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## chaeleen

Well I finally joined the CL party! Just got my first (used) pair from the real real and was hoping someone could help me identify them, TIA!


----------



## legaldiva

I have done google and pinterest search after search ... any help IDing these?


----------



## cadillacclaire

chaeleen said:


> Well I finally joined the CL party! Just got my first (used) pair from the real real and was hoping someone could help me identify them, TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5582854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582858


Amyada 100








						Christian Louboutin ‘Amyada’ 100 leather T-bar pumps
					

Christian Louboutin ‘Amyada’ 100 leather T-bar pumps, £545 Compared to some Christian Louboutin shoes, these ones are almost “sensible”. Almost, I said. To people who don&#8…



					www.shoeperwoman.com


----------



## cadillacclaire

legaldiva said:


> I have done google and pinterest search after search ... any help IDing these?
> 
> View attachment 5583134


Trelilianne 30








						Christian Louboutin Treliliane 30 mm
					

"Treliliane" rides the line between a flat and a pump. With a feminine round toe and broad 30mm heel, this horizon patent leather pair features a tasteful touch of our newest mini spikes.




					shoespost.com


----------



## legaldiva

cadillacclaire said:


> Trelilianne 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Treliliane 30 mm
> 
> 
> "Treliliane" rides the line between a flat and a pump. With a feminine round toe and broad 30mm heel, this horizon patent leather pair features a tasteful touch of our newest mini spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoespost.com


THANK YOU!!!!!  You're incredible.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Are these what I think they are?  If so, this must be a fairly old picture.


----------



## SJAllison

JetSetGo! said:


> Post pics and we'll help if we can!
> 
> Old thread is here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...this-the-cl-identification-thread-414111.html


Wanting to know if these are the real deal.


----------



## cadillacclaire

SJAllison said:


> Wanting to know if these are the real deal.
> 
> View attachment 5595266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595270


The authentication thread is over here:





						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## SJAllison

cadillacclaire said:


> The authentication thread is over here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## lestylet

Does anyone know the name of this style? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lestylet

lestylet said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5602322


For anyone wondering, I found the name! It's called Rococotte.


----------



## BlueJay9

Sorry for the poor picture, but does anyone know what style this is?


----------



## cadillacclaire

BlueJay9 said:


> Sorry for the poor picture, but does anyone know what style this is?
> View attachment 5639130


They're Popi 100, from s/s 2010
Source: shown in alternate colorway in the Rizzoli book


----------



## BlueJay9

cadillacclaire said:


> They're Popi 100, from s/s 2010
> Source: shown in alternate colorway in the Rizzoli book


Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## nikksterxx

delete


----------



## fashionheelschic

Hello all! I was wondering if anyone could tell me what this style is?


----------



## lestylet

Hello! Does anyone know what the name of this collection was? The bag is a Rubylou Mini and I know he did some shoes also with this oriental inspired design (Edo Mule, Edo Empire booties, etc).


----------



## cadillacclaire

fashionheelschic said:


> Hello all! I was wondering if anyone could tell me what this style is?
> 
> View attachment 5664244
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664246
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664247


I believe they're "Paris Ete 100"








						Christian Louboutin Pink Hot Patent Leather Paris Ete 100 Sandals Regular (M, B)
					

Hot pink patent leather Christian Louboutin Paris ETE 100 sandals with tonal stitching throughout, covered heels, and buckle closure at ankles. Includes box and dust bag. Details Heels: 4.25" Condition Very Good. Faint wear at soles. Designer size 37 EU




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Hello! Does anyone know what the name of this collection was? The bag is a Rubylou Mini and I know he did some shoes also with this oriental inspired design (Edo Mule, Edo Empire booties, etc).
> 
> View attachment 5664645


I remember when this collection came out, as I was immediately obsessed with the Edo mules lol. I don't know if there was an official collection name, I certainly don't recall one. All I've found is this from an email:


			https://milled.com/christianlouboutin/female-warrior-uniform-now-available-FDeK_KmCDQz2mUGj
		

And of course now I'm obsessed with your bag! And there were matching shoes (exclusive to the UK market possibly)!


----------



## fashionheelschic

cadillacclaire said:


> I believe they're "Paris Ete 100"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Pink Hot Patent Leather Paris Ete 100 Sandals Regular (M, B)
> 
> 
> Hot pink patent leather Christian Louboutin Paris ETE 100 sandals with tonal stitching throughout, covered heels, and buckle closure at ankles. Includes box and dust bag. Details Heels: 4.25" Condition Very Good. Faint wear at soles. Designer size 37 EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


Yes they are!! Thank You!


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> I remember when this collection came out, as I was immediately obsessed with the Edo mules lol. I don't know if there was an official collection name, I certainly don't recall one. All I've found is this from an email:
> 
> 
> https://milled.com/christianlouboutin/female-warrior-uniform-now-available-FDeK_KmCDQz2mUGj
> 
> 
> And of course now I'm obsessed with your bag! And there were matching shoes (exclusive to the UK market possibly)!



Oh wow! I knew about the boots, the mules, and the bag. But I had no idea about the pump. They are amazing!!! I'll definitely be hunting for them now. Thanks for sharing the email, I was hoping there was a name to make it easier to track down the others. Guess I'll have to leave it up to chance!


----------



## cadillacclaire

My turn to be stumped! 
Anyone recognize these?


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> My turn to be stumped!
> Anyone recognize these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672243
> View attachment 5672248



Spotted these online in another colorway and the label on the box in the photo says Petticoat 100. But I haven’t found anything else online to confirm this yet.


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Spotted these online in another colorway and the label on the box in the photo says Petticoat 100. But I haven’t found anything else online to confirm this yet.


Thank you! They're Petticoat until proven otherwise hahaha!
Seems to be quite a rarity - can't find any other pairs out there!


----------



## Jen2005

Can anyone assist with an ID on these please? They look like cross me, but dont seem to have the same platform. Did Cross Me come in another platform height perhaps?


----------

